# TTC NATURALLY ~ 10 Cont......



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to your new home   

Sending you all tons of babydust and positive baby vibes         

Happy Chatting


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm the first to post, wahoo 

I'm hoping you ladies are right and it is too early... *Rungirl*  you are due on same day as me... xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Faithope - Lets hope the witch stay away -      xxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

I hope this thread brings with it tones of BFP's for us all


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Morning All,

Hope you are all having a nice weekend??

I wrote a really long post yesterday on old thread and just realized its not there.........how annoying as now cant see where everyone is at on this new thread!!!

Faith and run girl when is OTD??  

Amy, sorry about the BFN, it really isn't fair is it!!  How long have you been on the clomid?? Im unsure if it would effect a monitor or not?

Tama, I agree lets hope 2011 is all of our year!!

Daxcat, I understand what you mean about keep looking on here during the 2ww.  It can send you a little Doo-lally.

Realise I have missed loads of people off so sorry for that but will hopefully catch up as this new thread grows.

Im on CD20 today, had peak on cd11 and 12, so 7dpo.  No AF cramps really. My (o) (o) are a bit painful, but its my nipples that are worse (sorry TMI)  they feel like they are on fire at times and are very sore, so not sure what that means really??
Having day 21 progesterone checked tomorrow as it was low last month, despite LH surge.  If low again am off to GP to discuss clomid or progesterone support..........................really hoping its now low, as its another thing to have to be worrying about!!

Love and baby dust to all  xxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Morning

*Rosey78, Tama and Rungirl*  OTD is tuesday but TMI-I had a dig around up there and CM is brown so AF is on her way...but I am fine, I have the end in sight-IVF is only 4 periods away and IT WILL WORK FIRST TIME           Hows that for PMA!!

*Rosey* I think, but don't quote me on this, but I get sore nipples after ov then it spreads to the whole boob after that til AF comes, I think its the progesterone that does it but as I say I may be wrong.

Hello to evryone I haven't mentioned, going to do some yoga for the first time today thanks to DH who brought me DVD of it to do at home 

 to all xxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

FH,  4 months will fly..............i agree that +ve PMA is the way to go.  Thanks for info.  My (o)(o) always tend to hurt po, but never noticed my nipples burning before??  Anyways, the old witch should be here in 7 days if she is coming so not long to wait.
Happy yogaing!!!


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Morning ladies!!!
Lets hope out new home brings us all the BFP's we deserve!!! 

Faith- i love how    you are, and that can only be a good thing, I hope AF stays away, but the next 4 months will fly by.......  

Rosey- i took clomid for 6 cycles Jan-june '10 in increasing doses and never even responded. They said i was resistant to it and said i would need Ovarian Drilling. i finally had that in september '10, and they said cyle shoud return 6-8weeks later. It didnt. They then incresed my metformin, which id had been taking for 3 years already(still without any improvement), and 16 weeks after the op i d
got my first ever +opk, and first AF in 8 years arrived 14 days later. i went on to have another period the month after although was a 40 day cycle. consultant suggested trying clomid again, to help the quality and regulate ovulation, So this time around that was my first clomid cycle since the OD, but i have had it for 6 months in the past...im still not sure if it was the clomid that made me produce my one follie. or it was myself as a result of the OD and increase of met,  but def think the clomid has regulated things this month as i had an exact 28 day cycle. Will be allowed to take 6 cycles but if we dont concieve then it will be iui/ivf.  I hope you prog levles have increased!!! have you taken clomid before??

amy xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Amy,
No never taken it before, never had reason to really as other prog tests have been ok  Had lap and dye and apart from mild endo all was fine.  Previous prog levels and all other bloods are fine, so we went straight to IVF as unexplained - sadly the 1st go didnt work,  However had natural pregnancy 2 months but then miscarried at 6 weeks (that was last Nov).
This is 2nd month of using CBFM after m/c.
Just need to wait and see what they levels are tomorrow now and then go from there.

Sounds like clomid working for you, a 28 day cycle is great.  Hope this continues  xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rosey* How are you finding using the CBFM? I had to stop using mine because at first it was fantastic to see the peak every month but towards the end of last yr, I got so stressed-it showed because I wasn't gettign peaks on the monitor and I felt like my world had ended. I had day 21 tests, first showed a level of 19, consultant said that anything over 16 was ovualtion so I was told to put away the monitor and relax. Now if that had been anyone else saying that, I'd have  at them but because shes a fertility specialist, I did as she said and took the batteries out. Instead I am relying on my body to tell me whats going on. I know not everyone can do this and CBFM takes out all the guess work. For me though it caused me to stress. I now know that I can tell from whats going on with me that I have or haven't ovualted. My DH had 20% motility the last sperm test he did, he has another tomorrow so this might be why we aren't getting pregnant. Sorry that was such a long post  xxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey faith,
Tbh I have only used it 3 cycles so far so it is fine. I have got 2 peaks each go as yet, but no highs last 2 cycles which did stress me a tad.  HOwever have been Bd'ind from day 8 anyway, so hopefully should have it covered.
I was told that ovulation needs to be 30 above, but I think this may depend on hos it is being measured if its nmol its 30 i think. Mine was 9.4 last month so really low      Quite looking forward to seeing what it is tomorrow.

Some at work at hers doe last month and it was 60.4 which seems high, but I suppose we are all different.

Hope that the SA tomorrow is ok, I suppose if it is low again it will at least give you some answers.

We are off to the Lister start of March to find out about their egg sharing programme.  If not happened naturally by July then this isour next step we think........................hopefully wont need to though         xxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

P.s Apologies for dreadful spelling, I hate touch screen on my phone!!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rosey* I cried when I got the 19nmol result from the doctor but I had ov pains that month so couldn't work it out. So when we had our first appointment at fertilty unit the consultatnt said that the 19 level was fine because the ESHRE-Which stands for European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology Association, says that a level greater or equal to 16 is confirmed spontanous ovulation. So, as its an offical thing, I am happy with my level of 19. Zita West also says the same....

Wish we could do egg share as it would mean we could have already started IVF, I have a genetic thing which means I can't 

    that you get prerg before that then xxxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hiya
Thats reasurring. My last one was 46 so just hoping it was ine off following mc. Have bern told by fertility specialist that it dhouldnt have even been checked do soon after mc so am sure shes right-fingers crossed xx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


I've managed to find the new thread, hopefully a change of thread is what we need     .


Hi Tama hope tx is going well for you   .


Hi Faithope and rungirl really hope a/f stays away for both of you this week      .


Hi Amy so sorry about your BFN    . Hope next month is luckier      .


Hi Rosey hope this 2ww is the last one for a while   .


Hi everyone else hope you're well   .


This month we've decided not to use the fertility monitor as there doesn't seem to be much point. Just going to try without   . Hope you've all had a good weekend.
salx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well. Just popped on quickly to say hello. Hopefully this new thread will bring us all some luck. Will catch up properly later.

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello all.
Hope u all had a good weekend??
Sal blade hope all ok with you. I am still in two minds bout monitor-dh often asks if mating season is ova which us a bit of a worry  
Miss E hope all ok with you
Love to evryone else 

day 21 progesterone came back as 24.7nmol. Hopefaith i am listening to u and ignoring the interweb saying it needs to be above 30. Thanks for ur help. Did they say to u whether 19 was on the low side or doesnt it matter? Jjst remember the girl on here who has rscently got a bfp had readi.g on day 21 of 120 i think-although she was pregnant i suppose Dont think i will get a bfp this month with level of 24.7 tho............although dont know for definite i suppose? Crumbs why is everything always such a worry xxxx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Rosey sorry I cant help with your day 21 results. None of the doctors I ever speak to tell me what the numbers were on any of the tests we have had. They just say whether they were ok or not   What did they say when they told you it was 24? Did they say if it was in the normal range?

Hello MissE   

Sal did you get your results?

Hello to everyone else. Feeling a bit rubbish today. It was my due date yesterday.   
I've woken up feeling really stuck what to do next. 
TTC naturally isnt working, reflexology isnt working, we cant afford private treatment, (the NHS wont fund us due to DH's daughter) and my GP has asked me to go see him so he can explain about my appeal for funding (but said its not good news) so I assume my PCT are stopping funding like alot of the other PCT's so I'll never win my appeal.   

I'm going to ask him to refer me for a laproscopy to check for endo as they've never checked before despite my sister having really severe endo. But they'll probably say no to that too! Sorry for being so miserable but I dont know what to do. it seems like we have no options except to try naturally but it feels like it'll never work   I'm going to be stuck in this nightmare forever


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rosey* 

With your level of 24.7 then you have ovulated-I think that in pregnancy it is much higher, as you say Jenna on here got 124 level and was pregnant. Concentrate on the fact that you ovulated  I have read that 50+ indicates pregnancy but thats not fact-thats the web info I found... the consultant said I ov so I am happy with that, I won't worry about it being low because if I stress about it, it will just make my body all mucked up again, so my advice to you is stop worrying and get  and try not to read into things too much, I know this is very hard but I have forced myself to do it  Stress will do the opposite to what you want your body to do and believe me when that happens its not a nice feeling...  

AFM-Brown CM so period will start tomorrow, on to the next cycle...


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

HI Muffin, sending you a massive    
I'm dreading our due date in July, it is also my Nan's Bday around same time and she died a few years ago! The whole thing is so difficult isn't is. I thin it makes it even harder when you manage Tc naturally only to loose the pregnancy. I tried acupuncture and don't feel it helped really, and like you we cant afford the costs. 
I think its so unfair how they choose who can or can not have treatment. It really makes my blood boil when u hear that you cant get funded as your DH already has a child. Does make me think if it would be just better to lie as not sure how they would find out  ??!!!! I also hate the fact the IVF treatment is such a postcode lottery. I went to a fertility network meet last month and probably half the ladies there were all entitled to 3 cycles..........AARRGGGHHHH  
I think the lap sounds sensible. I have had 2 in the past, I would just lay it on a bit thick that you suffer with abdo pains during Af, that with the unexplained infertility may jolt them to pull their finger out. Also, try not worry about your bloods tho, if they have said they have all been normal then I am sure they are 
Have you thought about egg share, as this does reduce the costs if its something you think you could do??

As for day 21 progesterone levels, I think it does differ where you are treated........lik Faith said it seems her place accept levels of 16nmol and above. I work in a hospital so am lucky to be able to get a friend to check them for me so as yet have not spoken to the GP.

The Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists guidance recommends: 
30 nmol/L Evidence of ovulation
16 - 30 nmol/L Need to repeat
< 16 nmol/L Anovulatory if done at appropriate time.

I have also found this on a fertility website:
In an adequately ovulatory cycle, the mid-luteal (ie D20-22 in a cycle length of 27-29 days) serum progesterone, should be something in excess of 26 nmol/L, (and it can go as high as 70-80). Below this level down to around 16 nmol is suggestive of probable ovulation but there is a likleyhood that the level will be too low for adequate endometrial development, resulting in poor embryo implantation and consequent implantation failure and early miscarriage. Below 16 is probably non-ovulatory.

With all of this in mind I am off to the GP on Weds to discuss clomid and/or progesterone support. I cant help but wonder if low progesterone may have played a part in the miscarriage or the failed IVF and need to try to get some clarity. Also during the IVF I bleed before OTD despite progesterone support, so again I do wonder if low levels may be an issue (althought I am aware I am clutching at straws until I can speak to a professional!!). I know some clinic use quite high dose progesterone during treatment as a few friends have come back with low levels and had supplements.

Faith, thanks for your kind words of encouragement and positivity   
After almost 4 yrs of TTC, 1 failed IVF and a miscarriage I agree that its so important to have a PMA...............I think we would all go mad otherwise!! Think I just need to try and get some more answers about the progesterone. I'm hoping that it is at least this, it will be quite easy to treat with progesterone support. Tommys are at the meant in the middle of doing some research into the use of prog support in natural cycles, so there must be something in it.............a damn site cheaper than IVF too.

This is also quite an interesting thread about progesterone and unexplained infertility

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0

Have a happy valentines evening all xxxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

P.s Apologies for such a long post, Muffin should have PM you xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rosey* It doesn't help with the differences in levels in different places...after reading what you quoted, its something I am going to bring up at my appointment at fertility clinic. I did try progesterone cream-it made my LP 9 days instead of my normal 15 so i wonder if it works the opposite way if you have the correct amount (like you im trying to think of all possibilites...) I am clinging on to my PMA by my fingertips....


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Fh
Sorry,dont want you to loose ur pma    
I will let u know what gp says,although not sure he will know much. Im going to print off the info i have found and take it all with me.  I think i will also ask when have opa at Lister in few weeks. Im a nurse and not sure if thats hinderance or help somtimes.

Have searched the net and it seems a lot of sites say same as above.  I may try to see if can find eshre guidance............ Maybe some places use the european guidance and others the rcog?? Bit conflicting tho. I cant understand why ur clinic would have told u 19nmol is ok then unless it really is-thats what also makes it confusing.

The absorption of prog cream is not very good i believe?  Im going to ask gp to prescribe pessarys for 3months i think. Have a look at that link bout unexplained and progesterone-its a really positive thread and gave me lots oh hope! Xxx


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Rosey78, It is all so confusing when you speak to other people, but i thought i would share what information i have.  My consultant advised that the day 21 level should be above 30.  For my first cycle on clomid i had a reading of 19.1 so they increased my dosage from 50mg to 100mg, the following month i had a day 21 level of 32 so they were happy with that level and left me on 100mg clomid.  Although i have never shown a positive LH surge on the ovulation sticks but i guess we have to trust they know what they are doing or we would all go   

Faithope, I so sorry to hear of the imminent arrival of   .  I too have suffered the arrival of   today so that completes my 6 cycles of clomid, we now need to go it alone until our next appointment at the end of March, where hopefully we will learn our next steps     . 

Just wanted to send out lots of             this site has been such a great help and seeing you ladies with so much positivity really gives me hope. Thank you.  Here's hoping next month will give us our BFP's. xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

PMA just left the building


----------



## Tenderheart (Jan 30, 2011)

Faithope, i hope it wasn't my post that has made your PMA leave the building. If it was i am so sorry   .  We are all different and we can only go with what we are being told, we have to trust that the professionals know what they are doing to get us to our BFP.  Please try to stay positive, this journey would be too difficult without your PMA.   xxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi guys - I just wanted to pop on and give you all a huge   

Sometimes the figures don't always stack up.......I was told prior to IVF that my left ovary did not work at all and my chances with IVF were next to nothing........that left ovary gave us 6 beautiful eggies so sometimes the science isn't always right    

Keep the faith ladies


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tenderheart* Its ok, I will go through it indepth with my consultant-im paying £175 for the appointment so im getting my moneys worth. Theres so much confliciting advice that I don't know if im coming or going anymore xx

*Mac cook* I'm hoping my figures will eventually add up and we end up with a lovely baby by end of 2012 xx

I'm off to chase me  and drag it back!! xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Tenderheart, I thought that was a around number to indicate adequate level.
Faith, I hope you have dragged PMS back and shes fighting fit this morning.
Thanks MCook for hopeful words of support!

I thought I would post what I found so people can have a read.  Its really easy to understand and is what I am going to speak to the GP abut tomorrow.  Its written by a person Called Paul Entwhistle who is a moderator on a fertility website and is a:
Fertility Scientist and Andrologist 
Fertility Counsellor, Holistic Therapist and Hypnotherapist
Providing Fertility Information, Assessment and Enhancement.
Natural family planning teacher.

In an adequately ovulatory cycle, the mid-luteal (ie D20-22 in a cycle length of 27-29 days) serum progesterone, should be something in excess of 26 nmol/L, (and it can go as high as 70-80). Below this level down to around 16 nmol is suggestive of probable ovulation but there is a likleyhood that the level will be too low for adequate endometrial development, resulting in poor embryo implantation and consequent implantation failure and early miscarriage. Below 16 is probably non-ovulatory. 

Your progesterone can vary from month to month to quite a high degree. The assay of progesterone or any other hormone, in any given cycle, is therefore only a "snapshot" of your ttc cycles over a particular time scale, and which is then being used to assess all of those other cycles. The true value of the observed result will depend upon how typical it is of those months of ttc. Hence a value say of 22 this month could be your highest, your lowest, or your usual value, there is no way of knowing - unless you know some reason why things in that particular month were better or worse than your usual cycles. 

For me to be totally happy that ovulation is not a problem I would want to see two values over 30 nmol/L. I would be confident that even if these were the best of the bunch and others were down to 25 -26, adequate ovulation is probably happening in most months, which is the normal situation. However I would be unhappy with a random value of say 20 nmol/L even though it is ovulatory. Whilst this might be her worst ever and all others months were better - might also be her best ever, and all others much worse. In a pregnancy cycle ovulation has obviously occured even if only poorly, and if not going to last, so the progesterone would have to be over 20 nmol. 

Prolactin can, and should be assayed in the same mid-luteal blood sample as that taken for progesteone. The other two assays are Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) and Luteining Hormone (LH). These are the pituitary hormones sent to stimulate follicular growth and rupture on the ovaries, and they rise prior to and around ovulation therefore. It is the basal level that is important and which is used to assess ovarian sensitivity, ovarian reserve, and PCOD tendency. They should be measured therefore well away from the ovulatory peak which means during the first two days of the cycle, whilst still bleeding. If the blood sample is taken much later than this, and especially in women with very short cycles, then the start of the preovulatory rise will be detected and give falsely elevated (ie menopausal) values. The same type of sample bottle can be used for these as is supplied for progesterone and prolactin - but not the same blood sample of course. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rosey* I have started vitamin B6 after reading this from an FF er...

• 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Some people get pregnant, but do not produce enough progesterone, so the pregnancy does not continue. So this could be a vital supplement for some ladies. I believe it helped my Gestone (progesterone injections) work better in my body, by helping my body to 'put' the Gestone where it was needed! B6 also strengthens the immune system. Taking supplements such as vitamin B6, zinc and magnesium can help to reduce the risk of miscarriage since these nutrients are all required to help the pituitary and ovaries produce the high levels of oestrogen and progesterone needed to secure the pregnancy until the placenta can take over. (Especially in 2WW).

B6 deficiency can lead to a buildup of estrogen in your system causing decreased progesterone production. A proper balance of estrogen and progesterone is essential for conception to occur. Too low a level of progesterone can lead to miscarriage and luteal phase defects (where the time from ovulation to menstruation is shorter than 10 days).

B6 effectively reduces blood estrogen and increases progesterone in the body making you much more conducive to getting pregnant.

B6 can help reduce and prevent the symptoms of morning sickness - even severe morning sickness...
http://www.morningsicknesshelp.com/morning-sickness-cure.html

Vitamin B6 can also improve mucus quality. Sperm needs a viable mucus consistency travel through the cervix to get to the egg, and the better quality fertile mucus you have, the easier it is for sperm and egg to meet and hopefully make a baby.

B6 works best when taken with the other B group vitamins as it absorbs better this way. Just 50 mg is usually enough to make positive changes, although if you don't notice a difference in your luteal phase within two to three months, try increasing the dosage. 100-200 mg is usually recommended by care/health professionals (SHORT term), but.... You need to balance your/any intake of B6 with B12 - it's important to remember this. B6 can disguise a B12 deficiency/anemia, so make sure you are getting BOTH. B6 can cause (reversible) nerve damage if taken excessively, so PLEASE try to take no more than 50 mgs per day (if taking LONG term), just to be on the safe side! (500 mgs is great during 2WW and if you get a positive, I should think you could take this until week 12 and then taper down, to a more sensible limit, like 100 mg, 50 mg or 10 mg...)

Just to clarify, you can take B6 up to 500 mgs to help produce progesterone in the 2WW, but it's meant to be a short term thing, because B6 can cause nerve damage, which is apparently reversible. If you are going to increase your B6 from 50/100 mgs per day, make sure firstly, that you are supplementing with some B12 (to avoid B12 anemia/deficiency) and secondly, that the increase is only for the SHORT term! For example, you wouldn't be on 500 mgs for months on end, just every so often, for example, with your treatment cycle.

I read your post with interest but will read it several times to understand it all. I am having Prolactin and TSH redone on thursday ready for IVF unit in March...hopefully will get a fuller picture of whats going on  Think i will buy some vitamin B12 also, got zinc which DH is taking. Blimey I will be rattling 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello amazing ladies (especially muffin, massive hugs & waves of pma to you)!

So, does this post mean I'm the first one to bring a BFP to the thread?!?!!!!! Hope I'm lucky for you all!
Had a bfn on Tues - sulked, tested again on Fri and there it was. A (very early looking) BFP!!!

Madness!!!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*lucysocks *


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hoorah!!!  Congratulations to Ladysocks, this is a good sign and we are only on page 3!


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Lucysocks.......................Hurrrah!!!  So pleaed for you and yes, lets hope its the 1st of many!!

Also  Faith, I jsut came accross this post from someone so gives us both hope xxx
"just to put your mind even further at ease... when i was on clomid first time round my prog level on day 21 was only just over 15 and i was told that meant i have ovulated... and i must have done because i fell pregnant with my daughter!!"
May try the B Vitamin next month, thanks for the tip xxx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I hope you dont mind if i join you in this thread.  A bit about me - Me and DH have been ttc for 2.5 years - DH has had two SA results at low count, doc has basically told me it wont happen naturally and we need ICSI - which we are on the waiting list for.  I should be receiving treatment around June this year if things go according to plan.  

Even though i have been told  that it wont happen naturally i wont give up hope  

Good Luck to all you lovely ladies, it would be nice to hear your stories.


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Baby Dreams,
Welcome to the thread!!  Everyone on here is ssoooo supportive and friendly!  June will be here before you know it, but i agree its still always nice to ho9ld onot hope it could happen naturally!

Faith, I have just looked on my pregnacare and there is 10mg Vit B6 in that.................just incase you are double dosing xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, i hope you don't mind if i join you all.........

A bit about me....I had my daughter in 1994 then spent the next 15yrs trying for no2, the cause of my infertility was always blamed on blocked tubes because i have a history of Endometriosis so we tried every treatment available (IUI/IVF/FET) which all failed then in 2009 we got our surprise BFP and our son was born in 2010.  We just put it down to sheer luck but then routine blood tests found i had Hashimotos Disease (Thyroid Disease) and with this condition your thyoid levels have to be just perfect or you won't ovulate or if you do ovulate the embryo can't implant as antibodies in the lining become hostile towards it.  It's a long story and we may be wrong but we think this has been our problem all along so as our daughter is almost 17 now we have decided to try for a sibling for our son as he is only 11 months and we feel it would be nice for him to have a brother or sister to grow up with.  

We do have 6 embryos still in storage from our last IVF cycle but they arn't great quality so we have decided to leave them as the last resort and TTC naturally for a while first and hope that miracles can happen twice. My cycles where always a regular 28 days until i had my son and now they are all over the place so i have just bought a Clearblue fertility monitor hoping over the next few months it will help me get in tune with my cycle again, but ive only just finished my 1st cycle and it has got me confused already   .  

I gained a lot of weigh during my pregnancy going from 11-16st so im trying to get as much off as i can as i know weight can have an effect on fertility and ive got enough problems already without giving myself more    

Tracyx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good morning ladies,

Nice to see a few new ladies are here!!

Im currently on CD5 and day 4 of clomid- getting all the nice symptoms, hot flushes and headaches. only 5 more days until my scan to see if im producing some follies this month!!!        

Hi tracey and babydreams!!   xxxx

Luckysocks- Congratulations!!!!!!     , well done...lets hope this starts of some good luck on this thread!!!

Faith- how are you doing hun??  

Rosey- does your clinic rountinely offer CD21 blood tests, ive been having scans which confirmed a 21mm follie and had trigger injections,or would the trigger injections interfere with the result...... all so confusing!!

Helloo to anyone ive missed xxx

Amy xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Congratulations luckysocks


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rosey* You are my knight in shining armour!!!   That quote that you put in about the level of 15 and she had a baby-wahoo!! PMA IS BACK IN THE BUILDING!! (Sorry if thats abit OTT but I'm happy again). As for the B6-well we were taking pregnacare until my consultant told us it was a waste of money and to just have a healthy diet ie. veg, fruit, so I ditched them...I now take 2600mg of primrose oil until ov, folic acid, omega 3 and started B6 yesterday. DH is taking omega 3 and Zinc. How are you anyways?

*AmyN*  I'm much better now that *Rosey* has cheered me up   for your follies... 

*Tracy*  Feel like I know you already as I followed your story before I joined FF and now I read your diary (reading this back makes me sound like a stalker, i'm not )

*Babydreams*  Never give up hope!!!!!

 to everyone else

AFM, CD2 and looking forward to next week as its half term and DH is off for the week too, it also happens to be close to Ovulation time to so....


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi guys

3 days to go for me!!! I hope I'm the 2nd BFP!!! 

Just a quickie to welcome newbies and say this thread keeps me going  the girls are great on here and good luck TTCing!!

Lucysocks- Congratulations!!! I bet you r so happy!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Massive thank you to all you lovely ladies! I shall be loitering around the forum for a while yet (partially because I am in denial/shock and partially because I want to see the other BFPs that pop up!!!). 

Massively happy, but totally can't believe it at all. 

 Big hugs and smiles to you all! xxxxxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

luckysocks- i joined this thread late so dont really know your history?, was this a natural BFP.... i bet your over the moon xxxxx

MrsNormie- good luck for your test date, i hope this is a BFP month for you!!!!

Faith- go easy on your DH this half term, haha although im sure hes happy to oblige  !!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Amy - yup! Completely natural! We were told a while ago that we'd need quite a bit of help conceiving due to abnormal hormones (most likely due to previous chemo) and ovarian cysts which were preventing ovulation. This little one decided to surprise us while we were waiting for the right time to start pursuing fertility and decided to leave it up to nature in the meantime! I think I feel like it's too good to be true so I'm totally in shock and probably won't fully believe it until we see a scan!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning All,

Hoorah!  Its nice to have a bfp to start the week off on a good note!
MrsM - nearly there for testing are you tempted to test early

My af was due tuesday, and started lightly spotting on Monday, tuesday, and wednesday, but no proper af, this is my first af after my erpc (d&c) and today nothing?? Was that the lightest period ever! V. strange.

Who is due to test next??
xxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Hey ladies. Not got the energy to do many personals. Just done a nightshift and I'm shattered   

Hello and welcome to the new ladies   

Congratulations Lucysocks   

Good luck to all those testing soon xxx

I'm sorry for moaning the other day   Just feeling a bit in limbo at the min. The only option we have is to ttc naturally because we cant afford treatment (and the NHS dont think I deserve the chance to be a mum as I have a 16 year old step daughter.)
It all just seems so pointless because its not getting us anywhere. I'm starting to run out of energy to keep trying and allowing myself to get let down month after month   
Anyway i better get some sleep. Got another nightshift tonight   I will try and catch up with you all as soon as I can find some time xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

hey muffin....just wanted to send you a  , try and keep smiling hunny xxx

Rungirl- i agree, nice to have a BFP to start off the luck!! not sure whos testing next....i sould be due to do next test around second week in march(not that im counting!!), just hoping that i have responded to this months clomid and am producing some eggys!! will find out monday.....thats a bit strange about your bleeding?? implantation normally happens 6-12dpo, so suppose it could have been a late implantation and as its brown that means its older blood..... is this a natural cycle for you? could you have ovulated slightly later than you thought? hmmmmmm....these things are just here to confuse us even more aren't they!!!!

Luckysocks- wow thats great!!! im so glad it has happened quickly for you and you havent had to go through many years of hearache(sounds like you have had a rough time of it already in other ways)   

Mrs Normie- how are you doing? not tempted to test early yet? (although i am an early tester ooops!)

Hello to : Faith, Rosey,tracy and babydreams, hope you are all doing ok...... 

Amy
xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

hi guys!!!

I tested today- and it was BFN!! I'm a      quite bad but i held out til this morning!!! I'm due in 2 days and tbh- the last couple of hours i can feel her coming and i am craving chocolate!! So its all over for me!! 

But tbh- i had to have my guinea pig put to sleep last night and i have been so upset this 2 ww with being signed off work for stress n that- I think even if i did catch it right, I've been so uptight it wouldn';t of worked!!!

As a treat I'm looking at buying a mini convertable until i can get treatment next year!! As I'm only 21 and i need to enjoy myself before i finally get my wish!!!

Hope all is ok- sorry for the me post but like i said- quite upset over my piggie  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Miss normie- Im sorry about your BFN, and about your piggy, its so sad when a family pet is lost, we had our 9 yr dalmation put to sleep about 6 weeks ago, and still feels really odd without him.....so really do feel for you.
I hope you have just tested to early, but sometimes you just know when the witch is on her way dont ya?.... i had a gut feeling all month last cycle that it wasnt to be, and i was right...im trying to stay more positive this month  , and what will be will be..... 
Enjoy the new car!! sounds fab!!!! xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

So sorry mrs.m    

my af arrived in full force today!!!! Aaaarrgghhhh.  Hey ho.

Sooo glad its friday xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy weekend lovely ladies.
Sorry for lack of personals just off out.
Blinkin witch got me today as i knew she would!!! Do feel bit excited tho what with the start of the clomid tomorrow. 3 months trial and really praying its a magic pill for us as it seems to have been for quite a lot of people!!
Love and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello ladies,

I previously wrote on this thread but then stopped for a while over Christmas whilst trying to distract myself but am back again now as the support on here is fantastic.

Will have to catch up on all that has been going on so sorry for lack of personals but I will get back up to speeed asap.

It seems that there is a lot of new people on here so will be nice to get to know you all and hope that 2011 is a great year in terms of BFP's - if the celebrities can do it then so can we!

AFM- still ttc naturally but no luck so far, will be going back to see cons in April/May with the aim of starting IVF four or five months after that but not sure as looks like funding in my area is frozen for now.  Fingers crossed it will be ok by the time we go as it will be in the next financial year and we are kind of on their "books" having been to see cons before.


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Rosey- Im sorry to hear AF turned up, but very pleased as you get to start clomid!!!! I hope it works for you, and you get your BFP in the not to distant future!!!!!

Hoping- hello  , its hard to catch up once youve been away for a while, i did the same!! hope your well and aprl/may will be here in no time, enjoy ttc natrually in the mean time!!! xxxx

Rungirl- hope your ok  , xxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Amy how are you huni?  Is your scan tomorrow?

Hoping hi huni, lovely to see you back. Hope you are doing ok.  

Rosey sorry af has turned up, hoping the clomid helps you on your way to a bfp.      

Rungirl sorry to hear af has turned up. Hope you are ok huni.  

Muffin how are you doing sweetie? Sorry you have been finding it tough.  

MrsNormie sorry to read of your bfn huni and also sorry to hear your wee guinea pig had to be put to sleep. Sending you big hugs.   

Lucysocks congrats on your bfp huni, lets hope it is the start of many to come.  

Tama how are you getting on with tx huni, keeping everything crossed for you.      

SuzDee how are you doing sweetie?    

Liggsy how are you, hope all is well.  

Faith enjoy mid term and hope you get plenty of time for BMS.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed. 

Im on CD24, no idea when af is due. She is so unpredictable. Have been having really sharp pains in my right ovary for the past few weeks, hoping my endo isnt playing up again. Not holding out much hope for naturally but have had plenty of BMS just incase.  
One month since i signed the forms for my next FET so only another 3 to go before we can start again. Have been keeping myself busy by baking, made lemon curd and blueberry cake and raspberry ruffle bars today. YUM YUM!!!!!!  

Chat later.
Emma xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Its cycle day 5 for me and the   has left so heres to march! I 'should be' ovulating on or near the 5th of march so we shall see..... I did start B6 3 days ago but now im worried as last month was a normal cycle-oved, came on after 15 day LP, i've read that if you have a normal cycle then B vits can make LP shorter!   why o why is this all so complicated!! Why can't I just get drunk, have   against a wall and get duffaged! I tried progesterone cream thinking it would help-o no it didn't, it stuffed my LP up and was only 8 days long, yet I always had 15 day LP before it! thankfully the following month it went back to how it should be. Maybe I should ditch the whole vitamin thing and give up...  

Big Hello to you all xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good morning ladies....

Miss e- yep, ive got my scan today...    there is at least one follie there!! im CD 10 today, this time last time cycle i had a 14mm follie and was told it was borderline, but it grew to 21mm by CD13 so i was really happy!! been having a few twinges but trying not to read to much into it. scan is at 230pm, but im back in work after, so will update you all tonight!! how are you?? 

Faith-only meds i take are clomid 100mgs cd2-6, metformin 1700mg, and folic acid... i was tempted by other stuff that i have read on here but dont want to mes anything up... i eat quite well, do you think there is anything i should be taking??
Know what you mean about the going out, drunk and normal unplanned, none bum in the air sex!!
seems to work well for others  !!!!

Hoping 123- how are you doing hun? x

Rosey- have you started clomid already? hope you dont have to many side effects, hot flushes seem to be the worst thing for me, CD 10 today and still getting them xx

 to all you lovely ladies!!

Amy xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*AmyN* Morning, I take 2600mg of evening primrose oil capsules until ovulation-for EWCM, don't know if I had EWCM before I took it as I wasn;'tlooking for it then  I take Omega 3 just because I read it helps keep blood flow good to the womb and of course Folic acid. When I got pregnant the first time that resulted in my DS, I was 19, drinking while clubbing every weekend, no vitamins, crappy eating, no bum or legs in the air...Then for the pregnancy I lost I gave up trying, only took Folic acid and evening primrose oil when I remembered and I had abit to drink that month, a bottle of wine the night before I found out I was pregnant  So I guess it doesn't matter what you do, if its going to happen, it will, so why do I still try  even though I have proven it doesn't take popping millions of vitamins and laying with my butt in the blooming air!!   

Big  to you all xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Faith- i have thought about evening primrose, but read on the packet it said dont take if pregnant or brestfeeding, so saaumed it wasnt safe to take ttc.....so i can take it up to ovulation?, what dose do you take? do you fing it helps with sore breasts in the 2ww too?? may ask about this at my appointment this afternoon xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*AmyN* Because you take it before Ovulation, theres no way you could be pregnant while taking it as you stop at ov, i take 2600mg, thats 2 capules a day, it doesn't help sore boobs, no, as I get bad boob soreness after ov but thats a good sign  means theres progesterone about  let me know what they say at your appointment xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello,

MissE - hello! It is very nice to be back I have to say although obviously wish I was here to tell you all about my BFP.  Still at least I have hope that this year things will move forward rather than last year when we were just in limbo as hospital discharged us for the year.  Are you having your FET at the same clinic?  At least you are back up to baking again, all sounds yummy.

AmyN- I am ok thanks, AF is going to start any day now but am actually ok about it at the moment as know in a month or two can hopefully get back to seeing my cons at hospital and move things forward.  Why are you having the scan this afternoon?  Are you having tx?

Muffin  - sorry to hear you are feeling down, your due date must have been tough.  Mine is in July and this year my LO would have been three!    Hope you are not on nights anymore.

Tama - how is the tx going?  Is it immune tx this time?

Liggsy - how are you and Jock these days?  Are you still taking the clomid?

A big hello to everyone else, I will try and do more personals as I get back in the swing of things.
x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

Just a quick hello hope everyone is well   

Hoping    How are you hun? Yep tx with immunes. Sending me a little    at the moment! xx

MissE hope you are okay sweetie thanks for asking after me    xx

Hope everyone is okay, sending tones of babydust to all xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Tama - so nice to hear from you, I am ok thanks, not much changed since was last on here but hoping 2011 will be year for progress.  Sorry that tx is sending you  , does it work similar to "normal" tx in that you have dring, EC and ET?  I will be thinking of you. x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya hun. I too hope it's a good year for you    Yes tx is the same dr'ing, stimms, EC and ET. I just have a huge list of other drugs I have to take plus I will be having intralipid infusions too before EC. Think the dr'ing drugs are making me all hormonal!    So what are you planning as the next step? xx

Liggsy hope you have a nice afternoon off hun    Thanks for looking after me via pm    xx

Vaudelin how are things with you hun? Haven't seen you on the thread in a while    xx

Muffin hoping you are okay too hun xx

Daxcat how are things with you? xx

Suzdee hello hun, you okay? xx

Scouse you okay my lovely? xx

Hello to Faithope, Amy, MrsNormie, Lucysocks, Rosey, rungirl xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tama - our cons said last year to go away for a year and it will work but if not come back and will be IVF.  I think I will push for some more tests though as we have literally been left to our own devices for the last year and the more I am reading on here the more I want him to try other stuff before going for full out IVF.  I spot before AF arrives so am thinking low progesterone so might ask for cyclogest?  Obviously he is the expert but don't want IVF done without trying less invasive things first.  As far as we know DH has good sperm count but slightly lower motility than they would like and I am "normal" but I do have fairly irregular cycles, anything from 3 to 5 weeks.  Any advice anyone can give as to what we should do next would be much appreciated.

I hope everyone else is enjoying this grey Monday!
x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Tama
have been following your diary.....hoping things are going as well as 'expected' and pma picks up and stays high!
I've just come back from gp who has doubled my bp medications - don't know if it's work or this incred difficult journey?  Prob both!
Hope everyone else is 'enjoying    au natural! X


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Just a quick one from me.... had my internal scan today which shows i have responded to clomid, got one follie measuring 17.7mm, im CD10 and believe this is good? il be having trigger injection wed, and then just need to grt jiggy!!!!


Hope you ladies are all ok, will catch up properly soon xxxx

Amy xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*AmyN*   its THE month for you xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Faith, i hope it is a lucky month for all of us!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

AmyN - fantastic news about the scan, hope the shot goes well next week and that the BMS is successful!  

Scouse - sorry your BP (assuming blood pressure?) is messing you about but hopfully the medication will do its job now.

Tama - hope you are feeling ok and getting your PMA back.  I also read your diary and realise you have been through so much but hope that by having immune tx this time that will make the difference to get you your BFP!

A big hello to everyone else. x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Scouse lovely to hear from you    Hope everything is okay. Hope the diary hasn't sent you to sleep    Still not PMA at the moment but have been looking on eBay for some    xx

Hoping thanks hun    As I say still no PMA but trying to find some! How are you? xx

Amy great news re the scan. Wishing you lots of luck    x

Faithope hope all is well with you this month x

Liggsy/Daxcat/Vaudelin/Suzdee/Muffin/MissE/MrsNormie/Lucysocks/Rosey/rungirl hope you lovely ladies are all okay? It's been rather quiet on the thread    Hope to see you all soon     xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Tama - sorry your PMA has gone AWOL but hope she will be back in the building soon.  I have never been through tx so can't imagine how hormonal you must be feeling and to get pg news during this time that must be very tough but hopefully you will soon have pg news to share with them soon and then your LO will have someone to grow up with.     

AFM- I am ok, mentioned tx to DH last night but he is still hopeful that we won't need it so wants to wait until April before talking about it.  I did mention cyclogest to him and he said he would go and buy it for me if it helps but I think it is prescription only?  Will just carry on as normal for now and see what happens.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hoping, yes I think that cyclogest is prescription only however you can by natural progesterone cream over the internet. Don't think it is as strong but could be worth a try? I got some last year from; http://www.progesterone.co.uk/ Could be worth try to see if it helps. You start to use it once you ov. Thanks for the kind words, yes I am praying that this tx will be the one for us!  xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Tama you can have my PMA = I BELIEVE THIS IS YOUR TURN AND I KNOW YOU WILL BECOME A MUMMY!
Hoping, i really hope we all get natural bfps so we never have to rely on meds again!


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi guys, I am really sorry but this is going to be a "down" post.  
I have just had a call from DH to say that one of his friends baby has just died.  He was just over a month old and DH only saw him on Sunday and now he is gone.  Tbh I can't take it in really and to imagine what his parents are going through is undescribable.  This world is so cruel so if anyone reading this has got children - love them every single day and never forget how lucky you are.

RIP JJ
xxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hoping I am so very sorry to read that news    How cruel and totally unfair    There are no words at a time like this, big big hugs sweetie     xxx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you Scouse, you're a star      xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

B****** HELL Hoping how tragic?  Those poor, poor parents!
Do you know any more?
will keep you all in my


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Tama I always have PMA for others.......... just can't remember where I left my own!


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Scouse, I'm totally the same. Have bucket loads of PMA for everyone else but when I need it most have none for myself! xx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I think it has alot to do with 'self preservation' after so much pain and heartache.  I find it difficult to ever even imagine myself being pregnant.  But have no problem imagining everyone else!


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Tama and Scouse, I haven't heard anything else yet as to c.o.d but no doubt will in next few days.  DH has tried to speak to his friend but can't get through so we have sent a message and when they want us they will get in touch.  Is going to be a funeral no doubt so will have to put my bravest face on and try and be supportive.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hoping    xx


----------



## liggsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi girls,

Tama, how you doing hun? Have finally replied to your last pm, sorry for the delay    thats what im here for so lean on me anytime hun    xx

Hoping, lovely to have you back hun, so sorry to hear about your friends poor baby, how tragic. CAnt even begin to imagine what the poor parents are going through.    xx

Scouse, lovely to hear from you too hun    sorry to hear about the BP meds. I am the same when it comes to PMA, i have loads for everyone else then none for myself    typical that isint it. Hope you are doing ok hun xx

MissE, ah i hope the months fly by before your next FET, why do you have to wait 4 months? seems a long time    hope your doing ok hun xx

Im on my last month of clomid now, not taking any more after this month. Will be giving it a rest for a few months until next IVF around May/June time, also going to have immunes tests done as the more i have read i am more convinced i have a problem    got to be worth finding out and sorting it right?
My poor furbaby is poorly sick with a bad tum again, had me up at 4.30am 2 days running, little bugger    he can sleep all day, i have to come to work    Bless him. xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* Believe me my DS will get an EXTRA big  from me tonight at bedtime-going through TTC has made me realise even more how lucky I am to have him. Massive  for your DHs friends x

*Tama*                              hang on thats not enough..             

*Liggsy, scouse, AmyN, and anyone ive missed* 

AFM Im on CD 6 or is it 7?? Anyway, i'm ready for cycle 3125697956 (well its 13, but feels like millions more!!) Am nowhere near ovulation but i'm ready!! got to wait til march for that...


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Liggsy- thank you for welcoming me back, how are you?  I see that you are taking clomid for the last time before IVF but   that this will be the month for you so IVF won't be necessary.

Faithope - I also   that you will get a miracle so IVF won't  be necessary.  I was at work today on my own so read some of your diary, you have definitely been through the mill and hope that your LO gets to be a big bro soon.

Tama  - I hope you are feeling ok and have had no more news to deal with and can just concentrate on you for the time being.

Scouse -  how are you?  Have you started taking the new meds?

MissE - hope you are ok and that your nephew is all sorted out now and you have been baking some more wonderful things.

A big hello to everyone else

AFM- still spotting so think AF will be showing her face in next few days but today I really couldn't care less. DH has gone out to the pub with his friend but I am staying away so they can do bloke chatting without me blubbering away next to them.  Turns out he was being given his morning feed and Si didn't think he seemed right so called ambulance and he died on the way to hospital.  May find out more when DH gets home but atm still no idea why.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Faithope, thanks for the PMA top up    Good luck with this cycle   xx

Hoping, how totally heartbreaking   Hope you are okay   xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Oooops pressed post, doh! 

Liggsy thanks for the pm sweetie   I've sent you war and peace back   Just cooking a nice homemade fish pie for tea so that will make me feel better   Have fun tonight xx

Hope everyone else has a nice evening


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hoping I can't believe the tradegy of it!  Your dh is a very good friend - being there for his mate so soon afterwards!  Will send (ignore this if you don't believe or think I'm mad) healing angels to be with them in the pub and to stay with your mate and wife for as long as they are needed!
You'll need to take care of each other too!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping*  thanks for reading my diary-it helps me so much to offload on there, I try to make it a light-hearted read and make use of the smilies alot 

*Tama* No problem hun-you may need to return the favour when I lack my


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Scouse - DH and the dad are very good friends, in fact they think of each other as brothers so he stayed with them until nearly midnight last night.  DH came home in pieces so haven't slept much and he is back with him again tmrw sorting out the baby's stuff.  They feel they can't live in that house anymore so stayed somewhere else yesterday and are only going back to pack up.  His friend did say yesterday that they definitely want me and DH at the funeral but not sure when yet as will have to be an autopsy.  Will cross that bridge when we come to it.  Thank you for the healing angels - I don't think you are mad and anything right now might help.

Faithope - your diary is very funny and hope that it helps you too.  I keep thinking of starting one but not sure where tbh but was chatting to my friend last night on FF and she thinks counselling might help me to get out all my emotions.  Not sure I want to do that but diary might be a similar way?

Hope everyone else is ok on yet another wet day. x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* Ah  thank you hun, I like the fact you think its a funny read-i would hate to depress someone who's reading it so trying to keep it light before the serious business of IVF starts... I had counselling after my miscarriage last year-I wasn't keen on it but it was the best thing I did, because I was crying at work at the strangest of moments, I couldn't control my emotions at all and thought I was cracking up. I wasn't, I just needed to empty my messed up thoughts in my head. I got rid of most of the things that was upsetting me-I hadn't grieved for the baby I lost in the twin pregnancy so after I had the miscarriage last year, I had to grieve for two babies, I still am but have found alittle peace within, hope that makes sense? Anyway what I'm trying to say is that its not for everyone but it did help me  The diary is great because DH is free from my constant chat of TTC, we still talk about it of course but most of my thoughts go into the diary. I look forward to reading it in afew years time and hope by then our dreams have come true-for all of us here 

Mammoth post  sorry 

CD 8...nothing to report...

Hello to everyone not mentioned  xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I seem to be unable to count   its CD10 today, got abit mixed up but its all good cos i'm going forwards not backwards   have TMI-lotiony type cervical mucus this morning  

I've changed my avatar picture-orange is supposed to be a fertility colour and the PMA face is orange, hence the change in the pic   I have also added a new little pic at the bottom of my pink bit  

Hope you ladies are ok


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello,

Is very quiet on here today but hopefully that is just because you are all out enjoying the lovely sunshine!

Faithope - I   that the orange will bring you a change of luck and that your BMS will be successful over the next few days.

AFM- am ok, AF still not arrived but spotting more so on her way.  Should be hearing tonight a bit more about friend's baby as had coroners results this morning.  Sorry to be depressing but it is nice to tell people who aren't involved but PMA all the way that we WILL all be pg this year and go onto have nice healthy babies then children then teenagers etc xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

It is extremely quiet on here, hope I haven't scared everyone off with all my doom and gloom this week.  Wishing everyone a very happy weekend. xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello Hoping    Sorry I have been busy with work and driving myself nuts with tx - hope you are okay    Hope you have a lovely weekend. Sending you HUGE      and a couple for your friends, so sad     xx

Hope everyone is okay, like Hoping siad it is rather quiet. Now I have started tx I felt I should take a little step back from the thread as I am not currently ttc naturally but do love to check in to see how you are all doing, hope that's okay   

Sending everyone hugs that need them     and a tone of babydust    I know we all need that - we will all get our babies                xxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tama - Hiya.  I don't think you need to take a step back at all unless you want to as it is nice to get to know people through their journeys and hear of the BFP at the end, irrespective of tx or au naturel - the mods may disagree though!  What stage are you at with tx now?  Hope it is all going ok and that your body is doing what it is meant to be.  I am ok, very bored at work which is a shame as I could do with some distraction but that is why I am on here so much!


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


I'm sorry but I've been very bad at posting lately   . I keep getting myself into a dark place where I can't see any movement forward. Luckily things are a little brighter now as my test results came back negative this time and I now have my set up appointment booked for the 16th March, hopefully I will be able to start in April.
Feeling a lot more positve and might even have a proper go at TTC naturally next month   .


A big hello to everyone, sorry for the lack of personals but I've been out of touch. I will be a better FF
salx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Evening ladies.... been off here few a few days...been a bit busy!!(if you know what i mean  ),
Well im cd 15 today and after trigger injection on wed, guess i have already ovulated..... hope we have managed to time all the BMS well and this will be our lucky month!! just have to wait and see........

Hope you are all well xxxxx

            

Amy xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies!!

Salblade - glad your result all came back negative, and its nice to get a date in the diary to start next treatment.

Amy - i'm keeping everything crossed that this is your month.

Tama - I hope this is your lucky month too, with your ivf and immune tx

Hoping123 - hope your friends got some answers from the coroners.

Hi to Faithope.

Just a quick question, this month when my af started i spotted for 4 days then on the 5th day af started in full force, which day is day 1  Is it the spotting for full flow day?  This was my first af after my erpc so i thought its  might be slightly different, as usually i spot for a day but not usually for 4 days.

Hope everyone has a good week-end, its pouring with rain here!!! xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Morning Rungirl* First day of AF is the first proper blood flow, not spotting, I ususaly have 1 or 2 days of brown spotting befroe AF starts, I count first day of blood and my LP is 15 days  hope that helps. I have followed your story before I joined-I can't believe what you have been through  xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Faithope - Thanks hun, thought it was day 1 with proper flow.  You sound like you have had quite a journey too, its amazing this site ff, it is soo supportive, don't know what i'd do without it.  Saw your booked in for tx in October - fingers crossed for you.  We have no idea what to do next??

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

ooopss!  Faith, just saw its July your next tx, no idea where October came from??!! xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*rungirl*  thanks for the good luck-you made me check my signature when you said October  I can't wait that long!  Good luck with whatever you decide to do next and you are right-FF is brilliant! xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Morning!!!

Hope every one is enjoying the weekend, and this lovely weather...........NOT, not sure where all you ladies are based, im an the north west and its really miserable!!! think il be having a PJ day, not had a rally lazy day for months!!!

Faith- how are you doing hun?

Rungirl- I agree FF is a great support network, just chatting to like-minded people really does help,  

Sallblade- just wanted to send you a  , once your next appointment arrives, and you get a plan again you will be able to get focused hunny, try and stay positive and we here if you need us  

Hello to anyone else ive misssed out too xxxx

AFM- im remarkably upbeat this 2ww.... only 2-3 days into it so far so still time to go loopy!!! I just feel more positive in general, and reallly hope its a sign of good things to come!!....    


Amy xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*AmyN* I'm doing ok thank you for asking  I'm on day 13 of my cycle, got 5 days till ovulation and 7 days till we sign the papers for IVF-how ironic would it be if this month was to be THE month I fall pregnant naturally after paying out £175 for our meeting for IVF....     have got no signs of fertile part of my cycle yet, should see EWCM in the next day or so.... PJ day sounds good, do it!      for you, not long now.....


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello ladies,

Faithope - that would be fantastic if IVF wasn't needed after all so here's to a very productive week for you!  Are you going private for your tx?  

AmyN - hope the weather has improved up north for you, it is lovely sunshine here and definitely lifts my mood.  I   that your 2ww will continue to go well with a lovely BFP at the end of it.  Enjoy your pj day!

Salblade - I am so glad that your results came back negative so you can hopefully get a date for tx because, like AmyN said, it will give you something to focus on, enjoy BMS this month anyway!

Rungirl - hope AF isn't causing you too many problems, I am sure my consultant said that day 1 was when you started spotting but it does make more sense that it would be day of full flow.  Have you heard from anyone else with an answer about this?

Tama - hope that your tx is still going ok and that you are getting closer to the BFP that you so deserve.

Liggsy - how is little Jock now?  Hope his stomach has settled down.  Do you still walk him as usual after EC, ET and during 2ww?  My dog is very good but every now and again does pull  a bit if she spots some food on the floor and wasn't sure if it would be considered too strenous.

Scouse - how you doing huni?  Hope you are ok.

Muffin - hope you are feeling a bit better now, due dates are tough. x

AFM- enjoying the lovely sunshine, windows open so feels like spring has arrived which picks me up.  Just need AF to finish now so can get going as probably will be last month as after next AF will call drs to get tx going. x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping123* Yes we are going private-because I have a child already so we are not entilted to NHS treatment  so we are franctically saving £5,000  have £2,000 so far but time is running out  I'm sure by the time we need to pay alot of it we will have it, if not, we'll have to see the bank manager... Will your TX be free??

It was sunny when I woke up but now its  can't wait til the clocks go forward by an hr, I LOVE the


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - sorry the rain has arrived, it is still sunny here (touch wood) and hopefully will stay until all the washing is dry. I am not sure if tx will be free, I think it will be but funding in my area has been suspended until at least April so will have to wait and see consultant to see if funding is back up and running and what the waiting list is like.  When we went last year he said four months waiting so will find out more when i pluck the courage to make an appointment to see doctor to get referred back to hospital again.  I   that you get the rest of the monies together.  How come your tx is in July?  Maybe I am being naive but thought if you went private you could have it straight away


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Hello ladies, sorry I'm not posting much. I have started new shift pattern at work and I hardly ever get time to go on my laptop anymore   Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello all
Hope everyone having a good weekend. Sorry for absence last week or so been bit manic.
Faith keeping everything crossed this is your month!!
Amy pleased to hear you are up beat this month.....keep away from the sticks lol.
Hoping this weather def does put a sping in your step. I have read that ivf sucess is slightly higher in the spring so really hoping it will apply to you!
Rungirl i was told day 1 is full flow af when did my cycle in Aug. Not long til July.
Sal glad you feeling more positive. It gets us all occasionally we cant be brave 24/7!!
Tama hope all ok with you.
Afm not sure if i can be gatecrashing this tgread really ad not technically going it oh natural. After 2nd low progesterone i have been given 3month trial of clomid. Cd 9 today and feel remarkably normal. Still using cbfm and today us 2nd hugh which is fantastuc as last two months it has jumped from one bar straight to peak. Hoping will get peak round Wed or Thurs all being well. That will also be 6/7 days since took ladt tablet so think that should be right time. Plenty of bms this week.......yyyiiipppeeee!!!
Off to see James Blunt tonight so lookibg forward to that.
Love and baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* We can start TX after the 7th march but we don't have the £5,000 to pay for it  +I want to be on summer hols (im a TA) before starting TX because I will be relaxed and i'm a more  person in the summer months.

*Rosey* Hiya Hun  I'm keeping everything crossed that its our month too, except my legs  Enjoy your  this week


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry for not doing any personals but being a newbie to the thread i am still trying to get to know everyone so it might take me a while.........

AFM: This is our 1st offical month of TTC again, im only on Cd13 and im going crazy already I have just started using a clearblue fertility monitor and also charting on fertility friend and at the moment its all a bit confusing trying to get the two to match up.  I had lots of EWCM, ov cramping and then a temp rise on Cd12 so assumed i had ovulated but my monitor still hadn't shown a peak then yesterday all my EWCM dried up the cramping stopped then i get my 1st peak   , is EWCM supposed to stop the day before Ov?  

So today is Cd14 and i am on my 2nd "Peak" but i still havn't had a temp rise yet so im praying it rises tomorrow morning which would then mean i ovulated today otherwise i am even more confused than i thought   .

Is it possible for prenatal vits to alter your cycle?, my cycle was always around 28 days until i had my son then for the last year it has been a regular 26 day cycle so i normally ovulate around day 12 but last month my cycle was 27 days and now it looks like it's going to be 28 days this month but the only thing i have changed is that i started taking pregnacare pre-conception.

Tracyx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Muffin - hope the shift patterns don't mess you around too much and that you are starting to feel brighter in yourself.

Faithope - Oh, I see.  Definitely a good idea to wait for the summer to give yourself the best possible chance and I will   that the money gets sorted by then

Rosey78 - hello, hope you are ok and that the clomid gives you a lovely BFP, excellent you are not having any nasty s/e and enjoy this week!

Tracy - welcome and hope that this month is ok for you and that you get through your 2ww without going totally  

A big hello to everyone else, hope the weather is ok wherever you are and that Monday goes by quickly!  xx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi Amy glad you're staying upbeat at the minute   . Thanks for the   , much appreciated.


Hi rungirl hope a/f has stopped messing you about   .


Hi Faithope I hope you find the money to able to start tx   . I prefer tx in the summer months as everything just feels brighter and less depressing.


Hi Hoping I'm waiting for a/f this week and then it will be my last month trying naturally before tx. I hope you won't need tx   .


Hi muffin sorry your shift patterns are messing with your FF time   . Hope you are ok   .


Hi Rosey your not gatecrashing at all   . Hope you enjoyed James Blunt.


Hi Tracy welcome to the thread, my EWCM usually disappears before my CBFM shows 3 bars. I'm not sure about the vitamins and cycles as I'm not regular at all so am used to everything being all over the place   .


Hi everyone else   


I'm still feeling quite upbeat at the minute. I'm waiting for the arrival of a/f, I've already got the pains that she's on her way, so hopefully won't be too long befroe it's a fresh month   .
salx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

tracey it might be the vitamins as they have B vitamins in which are good for lengthening your luteul phase (I think thats right??   ) I wouldnt worry, its probably a good thing

Sal hope AF doesnt mess you about so you can get started on next month xx   

Hello to everyone else   I gotta go as dinner's on but will try get on and do some more personals soon xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry i havent been on in a few days, got a bassett hound puppy yesterday and we are currently trying to potty train him. We have had a few accidents round the house. Will get me some practice for when the babies come along.  

Sorry for lack of personals but will be back tomorrow to do some. Thinking of you and and sending you all big hugs and stacks of   

Emma xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

CD 14 for me and EWCM this morning!! so   tonight   the grapefruit juice last 3 dasy must have helped aswell as the evening primrose oil capsules   will do personals after work, gota get my   into gear  

Kxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girls!!!

Sorry Ive not been around much!!! reading thread on and off but not really in the loop anymore so hard to know where everyone is!!!! I hope you are all doing well and good luck with any TTC, 2 ww, upcoming TX or TX in general.

AFM DH didn't manage SA again  But it doesnt matter because i can go though without it, We just TTC naturally for now but i reckon it will be TX for us as soon as i lose this weight!! I got my new car- i got a renault clio with a panaramic sun roof and keyless start!! Very pretty car!!! 

Hope you girlies are all ok and all the baby dust in the world
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

MissE - wow, a puppy - hard work but I can imagine absolutely lovely.  We have got a dog and she is a godsend in keeping me sane.  Hope the time flies by until your next tx and the puppy doesn't have too many accidents.

Faithope - enjoy this evening and fingers crossed it will do the trick! Is grapefruit juice good then?  Have heard about pineapple juice and brazil nuts but not p. juice before.

Mrsnormie - enjoy your car and hope that the weight continues to drop off so you can get going with tx

Salblade - I hope a/f either makes an appearance or you get you BFP (preferred choice obviously) so you can get going again and I also   that tx won't be necessary.

A big hello to everyone else, hope you are all good.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* pure grapefruit juice, not from concentrate, is really good for EWCM-now I didn't think it was worth trying because a. I hate the taste and b. I thought it was just one of those silly things ladies do to convince themselves that it will work. Well it does because I did an 'experiment', I drank a glass for 3 days in november-loads of EWCM. Then the last 2 months I have had it but not as much, so got a carton last week and drank a glass on sat, sun and mon, went to the loo this morning and had plenty  so I am assuming its because of the grapefruit juice...who knows? I have to drink it through a straw though as it tastes rank   just hope DHs  will find my eggy when its released....


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - might give that go then, so you drink for the few days before ov?  Am I right in thinking that pineapple juice and brazil nuts are good to eat/drink during 2ww?  I am thinking I might start having royal jelly again so my eggs are the best they can be ready for tx, if needed.  I have also heard women drinking milk during tx, do you know if we should be drinking lots of milk too whilst ttc naturally?  

Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* I have only ever drank from CD 13ish (I ov late, CD18+) so yeah before OV, I can't start CD1 or id be   Yeah I did eat brazil nuts last year, 5 a day but got out of the habit but will start again this month in the 2ww, as for the pineapple juice-I love the stuff so have always drank this in 2ww, since last year too. As for the milk thing-I don't know, when I go for IVF the ladies have said a pint a day, I do make a strawberry milkshake most evenings as I can't drink milk on its own...I have a bowl of cereals every morning with lots of milk so am hoping that covers my milk intake. Crikey if anyone NOT TTC read this they would think I was  and ready for the men in white coats...


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy Wednesday people!

Faithope - I know, there is so much stuff you can take and eat but it could all cost a fortune so am trying to choose the best stuff, think I am going to order royal jelly today and am taking sanotegen trying to conceive multivit.  Like you, I also figure milk is ok as have cereal but just out of curiosity when do you have milk during IVF, before EC/EC or during 2ww? I hope the BMS is going well and ends with a wonderful BFP! xx

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* I will check with the ladies on my local board and get back to you about the milk  I'm starting to release an egg-my left side is twinging  so won't be long, plenty of  in the next few days  I haven't seen the santagen TTC vits, are they expensive? xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - they are Sanatogen Mother to Be, not sure how much they cost as my SIL had a few boxes left over after she was pg last year.  I think they are very similar to the Pregnacare vits so am guessing similar in price.  Enjoy the next few days and thank you for finding out about the milk for me. x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello ladies, I'm reading and lurking   

Hope everyone is okay - sending out lots of babydust and   to anyone that needs them   

Re the milk questions, when you are having IVF/IUI they tell you to increase your protein intake. So when you start stimming (stage that helps to produce follies) this is when you can start to drink extra milk, some ladies say about a pint a day others a litre! I drink milk but also take a whey protein supplement too which I make up in smoothies - all this helps create healthy eggs within the follies. Hope this helps   

Tama xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Tama - how are you?  Hope the tx is still going ok and you are not going too   So do you think it would be wise to have milk whilst ttc naturally or keep that for tx?  I am trying to make a note of all these tips so when doing tx will be clued up but there is so much to take in!


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya Hoping, I'm okay thank you. Had first scan today which is always scary   Went okay just   some of the smaller follies start to get bigger, back on Friday! Anyway milk, yes I guess you could take it when ttc naturally - can't hurt. I stick to skimmed organic. There are soooo many things you can try I have a huge list which I found on FF if you are interested?   Some of the things are more relevant to tx and others I think you can take when ttc too. Hope you are okay   xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I have ovulated       and its only CD16!!! It came on suddenly last night, lasted about an hour so     now in the 2ww!!   

Will do personals after work   xxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tama - glad that the scan went ok and that Friday shows they have grown well.  That list would be good, thanks, although my DH did tell me off a bit last night as he thinks I am starting to get obsessed with it all and thinks I should stop taking vits until I know I am pg.  I won't be doing that but will try not to go on here when he is around or talk about it too much.  Have a good day.

Faithope - excellent news about last night and   that the BMS was timed perfectly.  Hope the 2ww goes ok and that you have some lovely news at the end of it.


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

A big hello to everyone else too! xx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone

Hi muffin hope all is well with you   .

Hi Emma how lovely that you have a puppy   . Hope all is going well and there haven't been too many accidents   .


Hi Faithope congrats on ovulating   . Hope the next 2 weeks don't send you    and hope you get a lovely BFP at the end   .

Hi MrsNormie your new car sounds lovely   , I'm jealous. Really hope you manage to get a BFP very soon.

Hi Hoping I hope all is well with you   .

Hi Tama glad all is going well with you, hope your scan goes well tomorrow   .

Hi everyone else   .

Well a/f has decided to mess me about I've had the feeling she's on her way all week but she's on a go slow amking me suffer   . She always does this when tx is on the horizon   . I think she knows.
salx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Faith- Congrats on ovulating hunny!!!!!!! i never feel ovulation pain........ good luck for this cycle hun!! 

Sal- she is wicked isnt she....we spend our months hoping she doesnt arrive, and when we need her to she goes AWOL...just not on !!!!, hope she arrives soon and can get TX underway   

hoping- hows things??

Tama- id be interested in this list too,  


Big hello to everyone else, hope you are all well xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Amy I will pm it to you hun as it is rather long   xx

Hope everyone is okay - babydust to all


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Tama!!! think i will be having a trip to holland and barerret this weekend........will have a good read through xxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Tama - thanks for the list, I have had a glance at it and will look again when DH is out of the way.  Bless him, I know it winds him up a bit all this IF lark but it is not going to go away and have got him to agree that I can call dr in next few weeks to get referred back to hospital, just have to find a day when he is not working as is self-employed.  How are you?  Hope your scan today went well and that the follies are behaving themselves and growing nicely so you can get onto the next stage. x

AmyN - I am good thanks, am at start of cycle so have got my PMA back.  Had S last night, not BMS as too early, so just going to try and be relaxed this month and try and get myself together and organised for appt with dr.  How is your 2ww going?

Salblade - hope AF has arrived now so you can get on with your tx or even better a lovely BFP!  Would you do a HPT or just wait and see?

Faithope - hope you are feeling ok and can survive the 2ww without too many   moments.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM - am ok, am nowhere near ov yet so just enjoying S until it turns into BMS!  DH is ok, still worried about his friend as have still not got autopsy results (first lot came back inconclusive so had to go to Great Ormond Street for second autopsy) and have been told could be two weeks and can't organise funeral until then.  Not good and then he has me trying to get him to dr with me to get referred back to hospital!  Might have to wait until funeral is over! x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*AmyN* Thanks hun  how are you doing?? 

*Hoping* I'm fine hun-in fact i'm really happy that my body is being normal for a change! I know now that relaxing really DOES make a difference  Glad to hear you are ok, enjoy the  

*hello to salblade, tama, mrs normie and anyone else i've forgotten*


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Faithope how is the 2ww going so far? I promised myself I would try not to focus on it and I would just get on with things but I am only 4dpo and am going crazy already, over analyzing every little twinge, I don't know how I'm going to get through the next 2 weeks without going  , I hope you are doing better than me.....

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tracy* We need to see this 2WW out together hun-it will stop us going , i'm only 2DPO so way too early to symptom spot, i'm worse in the 1WW  so theres only 2 days between our HPT/AF days....  it works for both of us this month xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry i havent been on for a couple of days, been busy with the puppy.

Tracy and faith good luck with the 2ww girls, keeping everything crossed for you both.       

Hoping really hope you get an appointment sorted with the dr soon.  

Tama how are you getting on withtx huni, hope the scan went well and those follies are growing big and juicy for you      .

Amy how are you doing huni?  

Sal hope af has turned up huni so you can start tx soon.   

MrsNormie enjoy the new car huni.  

Muffin hi huni, hope you are well.  

Well i'm on CD36 now, af has decided to go awol, no idea when she will show up.   Have an appointment with the new clinic tomorrow morning, just going for a chat so that i can be prepared if this next FET isnt successful.
Have a good weekend ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good morning ladies............

Miss E - im good t....down to the last week of 2ww, and not gone loopy this month, i just figure that me stressing isnt going to change the outcome so just try and live as i normally would.....easier said than done i know, this is the first month i have took this approach...foundit ok, and been house hunting (we move in 2 weeks) and bought a new car...so thats help keep my mind of things to!!! how are you?

Faith- im remarkably calm this month.....its quite nice not to feel totally stressed out with it all, hope you manage ok!!!

Tracey- hope you survive the 2ww!!! im down to the home stretch now, this time next week i will know either way!!!    

Hoping- glad to hear that you PMA is back in the building!!! i hope this new cycle is "the one"!!  

Sal- any sign of the witch yet

Tama- how are you hun??

AFM- well as i have said above had quite a busy few days.... we have been looking for a new car for months, and been looking at somwhere new to live(have had a nightmare with our landlord and noisy neighbours but wont bore you all with the details), and we have found both in the same week!! il be moving in aroud 2 weeks, and pick up our car today!! have barely even thought about the 2ww until i turn the computer on which is FAB!!! still on a no caffine/alcohol etc etc.........but been much more relaxed than usual......they say things come in threes New car/ new house....hmm what could be the third?     

Im going out with one of my pregnant friends baby shopping toady...am guessing not going to escape it today, but im so happy that she is letting me be part of the "preparing for new baby"...im sure people with babies avoid me....."dont worry im not going to steal yours!!!!,   "





Amy


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well   

MissE how are you my lovely? Hope you are okay   xx

Amy always feels nice when you have things to do rather than just worring about ttc. Hope the house move goes well and enjoy the new car   Good luck for this month? xx

Scouse how are things with you? Hope you are still lurking   xx

Faith wishing you luck for this month xx

Sal hello hun how are things? Hope you are okay xx

Tracey good luck this month xx

Hoping how are you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Hello to all the lurkers.....Liggsy, Vaudelin, Muffin, Daxcat, MrsNormie hope you are all well. Really miss chatting with you all   xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*AmyN, Tama and MissE*  for the good lucks, Amy-I'm calm too-why stress when we can't change the outcome?  I've learnt to destress-you wouldn't believe the negative person I became after a year of BFN's, I started the new year with a different outlook, be  and whatever will be, will be. I'm not saying I won't have negative days because I do and wobbles are a normal part of everyday life. I'm trying not to count DPO or I will obsess looking for symptoms. I am back on the Brazil nuts-can't stand em but hey, if it helps then I will try anything


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls, how are we all today?

MissE how did everything go at the new clinic yesterday i hope it went well although my fingers are crossed you won't need it.  Any sign of af yet?. How is your new puppy, i know how much work they can be at the start as we have got 2 Boxers and one was really hyper at the beginning but she has just turned 2 so is calming down now but there is some days i could gladly strangle her!! lol. 

Salblade any sign of the witch yet?

Amy how is the dreaded 2ww treating you? I am so jealous re the moving house and new car as i can't wait to do both as our house is far too small and our car is on its last legs but o/h is being made redundant in July so we need to wait until he gets a new job and we get back on our feet before we make any major financial decisions, although we did agree not to let it affect TTC as we know it could take us years to get that much wanted BFP.  How did the baby shopping go yesterday?, i hope you had a great day. 

Tama you didn't say how was everything at your scan?, i hope it went well.

Re Milk / Protein, before i forget a few of you where talking about milk being good for egg quality, during all my treatments i was told to increase my milk/protein intake but i was told by my consultant that this was just to reduce the chance of developing OHSS/Overstimulation so i had to take it before and after egg collection, he never mentioned anything about it affecting egg quality. And also i drank pineapple juice during my last FET as i heard it helped with implantation but it gave me terrible cramps and when i asked about it at my clinic they told me to avoid it as pineapple is actually used to bring on labour so i avoid it now just to be sure   .

Faithope how are things? I was laughing at what you said about only being 2dpo so it was too early to symptom spot as i start analyzing everything from 1dpo   .  I should really know better as when i was pregnant with my daughter and again with my m/c i didn't get any symptoms until well after a/f was due, with my son i had severe cramping during the 2ww so was rushed to A&E with a suspected Ectopic pregnancy but it turned out to be a large ovarian cyst but bloods they took confirmed my BFP.  You are so lucky to feel ovulation, i have got Endo & Ovarian Cysts so i get ovarian pain for about a week around ov so i couldn't pinpoint the actual day. This month fertility friend has detected ovulation at cd14 so i know im around 6dpo today.  Right now i am getting about  million symptoms that could be pg related mainly cramps over my right ovary & lower backache but i got these on and off anyway when i wasn't TTC so im trying not to read anything into it, but its hard not too (Im just awful during the 2ww ive got no patience   ).    

I am still trying to stick to my diet to keep my mind off the 2ww but it went a bit to pot last week and i gained 1.5lbs but its my own fault for having a big birthday cake sitting around the house because i know i just don't have the willpower to stay away from it!!   , but im back on track this week trying to get it back off but with 2stone+ still to go its seems never ending.

Tracyx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

GOOD MORNING LADIES.............

Tracey- in on the home stretch now of 2ww....and been very calm and relaxed this month, not sure if its a good sign or not but i have no symptoms whatever!!!! only 5 sleeps untl OTD and NOTHING!!!! this isnt normal for me...usually sore boobe start about 10 days befor AF(and dissappear day before shes arrives), moody and cramps normally start around now too....but nothing!!!! just hope its a good sign, but not getting my hopes up just yet!!...We are only renting at the mo, and the car was on its last legs too!!! bought a renault scenic-its a good family car!!! just need the Family to but in it now!!!

Faith- ive heard alot of people eating brazil nuts(and pineapple juice)...what do they actually do im dumb sometimes !!

Tama- thanks for the ...hope your ok too!!! 

Miss E- im good thanks, you??...xxx

Hoping,salblade,...hope your ok hunnys!!!! xx


Amy xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy for me no symptoms is good news as i normally have a million symptoms during the 2ww but the 3 times i got BFP's i had none, not even 1.  The only thing i did get was a/f type cramping a few days before the witch was due but then she never turned up so things are looking good for you this month (Fingers Crossed!!    ). 

Tracyxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

tracey- Thanks hunny!!! i really hope so- i have felt really positive this month, and really tried not to think about stuff- normally i spend the 2 ww stressing-worrying and symptom spotting for the entire time.....just keeping everything crossed!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Amy*  for you because as Tracy said-I didn't have any symptoms at all the last time I was pregnant, my mind was elsewhere thinking about my wedding, I didn't feel ov that month, didn't have sore boobs, didn't feel PMT, hence why I took a HPT, when I looked at the result I nearly fell over in shock!! So with me having sore boobs this month I am already doubting this is a good thing  as for the brazil nuts-they are full of seleinum, good for making your womb lining thick and juicy for implantation, don't quote me on that but its what i've read 

*Tracy*  glad I make you laugh  I have decided that if implantation doesn't happen until 6-9DPO how can we have any symptoms?  although today I have been doing the housework (or should that be flatwork cos I live in a flat ) and I feel like I am cramping  why? My tum is heavy and bloated...only 4DPO  As for feeling ov pain-it wasn't until TTC that I noticed it and asked the GP what it was as I thought i'd got cysts or endo, she said that its ov pain because I always got it in mid cycle then exactley 15 days later AF would be here  End of last year I stressed so much that I stopped ovulating-2 months in a row  So in Jan I decided enough was enough and to chill the bloody hell out! It worked!! Last month I felt ov in my right ovary, 15 days later AF came, this month, left ovary pain-it lasted an hour and boy it hurt, its like ovary is contracting, you may think i'm la la but I could even tell when the follie popped-had a big pain that had me intake a breath and after that no pain  random I know, so we  just after, if it doesn't happen this month then blimey whats a girl got to do!!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Faithope I had a heavy bloated feeling from 3-5dpo but I ignored it but now today I'm 6dpo and i woke up with twinges over my right ovary and now I've got a af type cramping coming and going along with a headache, this is my 1st month TTC again so it might just be that I'm paying closer attention than usual and just haven't noticed it in previous months but you can't help but wonder. I wouldn't worry about the boob pain because they say it's a sign of high progesterone which is a good thing, I haven't had boob pain for years which makes me wonder about my progesterone levels x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i have a good feelin for you tracy that ul soon get a bfp


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tracy* Really? oh that is interesting  lets hope its a sign for both of us  as for the boob pain-I'm racking my brains trying to remember if I had sore boobs last time but can't remember as I wasn't looking for it  I might ask if I can have my progesterone level tested again-We are at fertility unit tomorrow to sign on the dotted lines for IVF so will ask if they will test for it


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

wishing4miracle said:


> i have a good feelin for you tracy that ul soon get a bfp


Thanks Babes I really hope so, how are you and the boys doing? 

Tracyx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy weekend ladies!

MissE - how did it go at the clinic?  How is puppy?  It must be very hard work but will be so worth it I am sure.  Our dog is lovely and makes the negative days seem much brighter.  I am going to call dr's this week so hopefully by next weekend we will be referred back to hospital.

Tama - how did the scan go?  I hope the follies are growing nicely and you can relax, you are off work now right?  Hopefully that will mean you can chil out a bit and not go too   although I am sure that is easier said than done.

Faithope - glad that you are taking the relaxed approach and that your body is responding by ov'ing.  I am also trying that approach but we shall see how it goes!  Had more S last night as cm seemed right but then I only finished AF on Tues/Wed so seems  a bit earlier but will give it a go anyway!

AmyN - congrats on the new house and new car and PMA for the third thing being confirmed this week!  

Tracy - hope you get through your 2ww ok.

Salblade - any sign of AF yet?  Hope that it gets going for your tx or better still that you won't need tx and get a BFP

Hello to muffin, mrsnormie, liggsy, scouse, vaudelin, rosie78 and anyone else I have forrgotton


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi Amy how lovely that you have a new car and a new home sorted out this week   . Hope you get the new baby as well   .


Hi Tama really hope everything is going well with tx     . Hope you get your BFP very soon   .


Hi Hoping glad you are enjoying your time before ov   . I think when it comes to that time all enjoyment goes out of the window.


Hi Faithope hope the relaxed approach works for you on the 2ww   .


Hi Tracy good on you for trying to stick to your diet   . I'm really trying but I have to have a little fix of chocolate every now and again because I would just end up having a huge binge and putting loads of pounds   . Hope you 2ww goes quickly and you have a lovely BFP before you know it   .


Hi Emma hope a/f stops messing you about   . Hope the appointment at the new clinic went well   .


Hi everyone else   .


Well a/f turned up yesterday. Knew it was going to be a nasty one and it is   , but I'm feeling a little better today. Hopefully this will be my last month trying naturally before I start tx again.
salx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Salblade - sorry she has turned up and it causing you problems but hopefully she will go away again quickly and tx still won't be needed/


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Hoping keeping everything crossed for you sweetie that this is your month.     

Sal sorry af is giving you so much trouble, hopefully it will settle down very soon.  

Faithhope, tracy and amy hope you lovely ladies get through the 2ww ok and that it is good news at the end.     

Tama how are you getting on sweetie, hope those follies are growing nicely for you.      

Muffin how are you doing sweetie?  

Liggsy how are you lovely? Hope you are well.  

Well af is on its way, have been spotting today so shouldnt be long til it is here. My appointment went well yesterday, they agreed i should have FET first before starting a fresh cycle. They scanned me and said as well as endo i have pcos and a large endometrioma on my right ovary. 2 doctors have told me previously that i dont have pcos so not sure what to believe. They said if i have another fresh cycle they will give me metformin alongside the ivf meds to help reduce the risk of ohss but they said it wont eliminate the risk. They just keep adding to the list of problems.  

Hope you all enjoyed your weekend.
Emma xx


----------



## benne (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi girls,
I hope you dont mind if i join in.
We have been ttc to conceive for over 18 months - unexplained infertility.
I had ivf last month, ended in a very early miscarriage. I think i ovulated 14 days later, although (warning TMI) still had some brown discharge. the last time i bled was last Monday (day of ovulation). Today 7dpo i woke up with some fresh blood. I have been spotting through out the day with some mild cramping pain. Normally my cycle are between 28-32 days. I have never bled during the cycle before, so this is the first......although saying that i have never had a mc before either....so not sure what is going on. I have boob pain......but i am prone to psychological symptoms. Does anyone think it could be implantation bleeding?? 
Aghhhh the 2 weeek wait is sooo frustrating!!!
Would be grateful for any opinions!!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Benne I'm sure I read that implantation bleeds are never bright red they are normally brown or pink but you won't know for sure until next week or if af is only 6 days away you might find she is on her way now which is why your spotting a little early as m/c can knock your cycles out for a few months.

I'm sure it won't be long until you get a BFP again  

Tracyx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

MissE - hello honey, sorry af is rearing her head again and that the drs are mentioning more problems but the good thing is that they are saying what they will do differently so hope that it makes a difference for you to get your much deserved bfp.  Have you done any more baking recently?  How is puppy?

Benne - I am not sure about the bleeding but agree with Tracy that it may well be because of the m/c and ivf last month messing you around a bit but hopefully it will settle down and you can get back to ttc again soon.

Tracy - hope that your 2ww is still going ok.

Hope everyone else is ok on this sunny Monday morning, it is lovely here and definitely picks you up.  Had more S last night, I never know really when AF is due as my cycle is not 28 days so will just carry on having S and try not to think too much about days or making it BMS.  I WILL stay relaxed!!!


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, me again!

Sorry for the "me" post but I have a query and wondered if anyone could help.  I am mid cycle and am in a realy bad mood, snapping at people unncessary and with a funny feeling in my tummy.  I am fairly sure it can't be PMS as nowhere near AF due having only finished last Tues/Wed and more likely to be around ov.  Does anyone else feel this around ov?  Very hormonal, moody with funny tummy.

I don't know if I am going  !

x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hoping123, this happens to me, I'm surprised me and o/h manage to get any Bd'ing done around ov as i get so hormonal i spend most of the time either moaning at him or crying!!   

I'm feeling a bit down today as my slight cramping yesterday got really bad last night until both ovaries & uterus where physically throbbing but even though i was in pain i was happy as this was how i found out i was pregnant with my son as the pain got so bad they though i had an ectopic pregnancy but it turned out that i was pregnant but the pain was the increase in hormones aggravating my ovarian cyst so i was praying the same was happening again, it was still the same when i went to bed and i had a really bad night with a horrid vivid dream that o/h was having an affair and i actually woke up sweating   , but then i woke up this morning and got a huge temp dip on my chart and the cramps are all gone!!.  I'm new to charting but googled it and it says temps should stay high after ov as a drop signals that a/f is coming so i think it may be all over for us, so as mad as it sounds I'm sitting here praying that my temps go back up tomorrow and that the cramps come back so we still have a chance....  .  

The only good thing is that so much pain yesterday might have meant my little eggy made it that far which would suggest our problem may be implantation so if its a BFN for us this cycle then i might get my progesterone levels checked and look into how to improve implantation for next month x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Ladies this is going to be a me post, hope you don't mind-I will do personals abit later  

Well today-what can I say   I have PCO   Had an internal scan which showed 12 cysts on each ovary, now heres the weird bit-I knew it, I just knew it, my testosterone has been elevated every blood test I have had. The good news is that the ovary pain I felt this month (and every month) IS ovulation   as the nurse could see the corpus thingy and collasped follie and womb lining is 8mm at the mo (is this good??). I was so   because she couldn't find my ovaries at first as she said my bowel and bladder were full-well I didn't feel the need of the loo so couldn't understand it but she made me go to the loo-cringe!! Then even after strainiing (sorry for TMI) she rescanned me and said there was still movement in my bowel   but after pressing really hard   she found my ovaries. The left one is sitting behind my womb   the nurse said that it will move when we start TX (DH had to explain this after as I had switched off at this point because all I could think was this isn't going to work) and my right one is in the correct place. So the nurse explained that because of the PCO, my drugs will be lower in strength-i'm assuming its so I don't get far too many follies? is this right? Anyways, then she said that as I have ovulated, I can't have Trial Embryo transfer until next month so need to ring the unit on CD1 (17th of march) and arrange it.

As for Dh's sperm sample thats another      moment. 64 Million sperm, only 12% are motile, so we have gone from 158million, 85 million to 64 million.. She said that with that figure its fine-the amount of sperm is fine, the fact that some are moving is great and that ICSI is probably what will happen unless Dh's sperm on EC day is better.

So there you go, not the great news we were expecting but I guess it could have been alot worse (ie no swimmers, no ovulation) So what i'm looking for now is for you to cheer me up with miracle stories   and some       please cos mine is left at OFU.....


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Faithope,

    on the confirmation that you did correctly pinpoint ovulation this month thats fab news and also Congratulations that you finally have your diagnosis, many of us have unexplained infertility and spend years trying to find the problem, at least you know what's wrong so it won't be long till you get your BFP!! (Maybe even sooner than you think  ).

Im not big on PCOS but two friends of mine both have it, one has a son conceived naturally and is now on clomid trying for no2 the other has 2 boys and a girl all 3 where IVF babies and there isn't even 2yrs between each one..

As for the male motility problems my o/h was the very same as he had a varicocele so he takes pre-conception supplements and so far we have had 3 natural pregnancy's, does your o/h take anything? We are both taking these pregnacare pre-conception his & hers:










I only bought it because when i was buying them for myself my o/h asked if he could take something too so i seen these on offer for buy 2 get 1 free so i stocked up. Selenium & Zinc seem to be the main 2 supplements for motility so feed him plenty of brazil nuts & garlic!!  They also recommend say men can try taking a spoonful of cough medicine three times a day ( one that contains guaifenesin) and it makes the seminal fluid less bulky and allows the sperm to swim more freely this also works for women who's EWCM is very clumpy as it helps thin it out, but obviously this would be no good to you during t/x but its handy to know for when your TTC naturally but get him eating the brazils!!.

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tracy* My DH was a heavy smoker when we started out TTC, diet was crap, lacked excercise-158million sperm count 65% moving fast. Fastfoward 2 sperm counts later, vitamins, now a nonsmoker, great diet-64million sperm 12% moving  I can't work it out, I feel like ditching all the healthy stuff, get drunk and eat burgers  o and have sex standing up so the sperm fall out!!  sorry i'm just feeling deflated. Its not all bad like you say-I did ovulate and I know my body far too well  which is scary but very reasssuring. You never know we may get a miracle nat pregnancy again, hopefully if we do, hope it sticks  I will show DH all the things you have suggested, thank you for helping, its much appreciated  and the stories of PCOS babies are so reassuring too


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm sorry for the lack of posts recently.

I wanted to wish you all loads of luck. I hope you all get the BFP's you are hoping for x

I have decided to take 6 months off. My marriage is really suffering because all I ever think about is getting pregnant. I get moody anytime DH does anything that will reduce his sperm count (even though it isnt too bad anyway) and he's really fed up with life being on hold. 
He's going to Amsterdam in April with friends and I cant really expect him to sit there and drink orange juice while all his friends get wasted so I've decided to save up the money and go for IUI at the end of the year, but in the meantime take some time out to sort out our marriage before I wreck it.
I'm hoping to loose some weight and get a bit of the old 'me' back because I'm really miserable with who I am at the minute.

I dont think I will be able to completely disappear so I will most likely lurk to see how you all get on x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Muffin  , I know exactly what you mean as the same happened to us as we where TTC for 10yrs and it really put a strain on us so we took a break. I took a year out for me and i joined weight watchers and lost 3st and got to my goal weight in June 2009 and got my surprise natural BFP a few wks later, I have no idea how but I think being stress fee helped so hopefully the same thing will happen to you xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Muffin - I am sorry your relationship is going through a rough patch, ttc is very draining on our energy and I hope that your plan helps both of you.  Even though you are not ttc right now it would still be nice for you to pop on here and let us know how you are generally although I understand if time out for you completely is better for you.

Faithope - I am sorry huni that you got that news yesterday but on the upside, like Tracy said, at least you are ovulating and hopefully by diagnosing this they will be able to support you better when you next go for tx.  Is there still a chance that you could get your BFP this month or would the scan have showed that?

Tracy - sorry you are suffering with pain but am   that your 2ww is still successful.

Tama - Thinking of you and have everything crossed that it goes well for you today, you get a good number and that they do what they should over the next few days. x

AmyN - how is the 2ww going?

MissE - how are you babe?  Is puppy behaving himself?

Liggsy, Scouse, vaudelin and everyone else hope you are all ok.

AFM - phoned dr last night so have got an appt on 28th so things are moving forward but still hoping that we can do it by ourselves - PMA girls!!!!


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Hoping- im fine thatnk you, only 5 days to go now... and still no symptoms...whch as i have said is odd for me, normally get really sore boobs about 10 days before, not sure if a good sign or not, but not long until i find out, how are you??

Muffin- Im very sorry to hear that you are going through a rough patch, its so tough, this journey, and does completley take over, dont feel you have to dissappear completley though, wed still like to hear from you xxxxxxx

Tracy- how ar you hun?

Faith- Sorry things didnt go exactly to plan at your appmnt, but i hope you wont need to worry about anything else, and you will get your BFP this month!!!

AFM- still not sure whats goingon with me....10dpo, ad still no symptoms of AF or any early pregnancy signs, I did really well the first week, and barley thought about it, but now as im not gettng any symptoms...im finding myself looking out for them even more.....roll on saturday!!!!

Amy xxxx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi Hoping I hope all is well with you and having S instead of BMS works for you   . Hope your appointment with the dr goes well   .


Hi Emma hope a/f has fully arrived for you   . I'm glad your appointment went well, I really hope you won't have to use the new clinic     .


Hi benne welcome I'm sorry about your m/c. Really hope you get a BFP very soon    .


Hi Tracy sorry you've been having pain   . I really hope the 2ww leads to a lovely BFP     .


Hi Faithope I'm sorry your appointment didn't go as planned, it's great that you ovd, but I'm sorry about the PCOS and the sperm count. It's so hard when you get disappointing news but you have to try and look at the positives. There is still no reason why you can't have a baby, it just might take a little bit of help     . Hope you feel more positive soon.


Hi muffin I'm sorry you're having such a tough time IF is such a hard thing to deal with and can take over your life. I really hope you and dh manage to sort things out and find a way to get some happiness back in your lives. My dh only gives up drinking a couple of weeks before he has to do his bit for tx. I don't make him give up for trying naturally as we both try to enjoy our time inbetween tx as much as possible. I wish you lots of luck for loosing weight and hope it helps you feel better about yourself. Really hope the time away from TTC really helps you on the way to getting that long awaited BFP.


Hi Amy I really hope the lack of symptoms is a good sign      and you get that BFP at the weekend.


Hi everyone else   .


Well at least a/f has eased up now   . Just over a week to go until my appointment, I'm getting excited as I've waited so long. 
salx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Salblade* I have been feeling low today as its always on my mind but I am trying to keep things in perspective-we DID get pregnant before so we will again-whether it be nat or IVF      Good luck with your appointment, its a great help for your  as it feels like you are doing something to get your baby 

*Amy*  thanks hun, a BFP is still possible but its unlikely  but one thing I did ask was about Progesterone, I asked if sore boobs were a good sign, ie progesterone, she said yes  its the increase of progesterone, so I ovulated and have sore boobs.....just hope DH's lazy bloody  can get a shift on and go in the right direction but knowing them, they will be too pigheaded to ask for directions and carry on going round in flaming circles... 

*Hoping* I could see my womb, I could see the lining but as for an embryo-nope, it would be too small or not even implanted yet (if the egg and sperm even bothered to say hi to each other) but am glad I asked what my womb lining measurement was, as 8mm sounds a good thickness  Good luck for the 28th, let us know how that goes, heres some          

Big  to ladies I haven't mentioned


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

well as for my "no symptoms whatso ever".....no sooner as a mentioned it then (.Y.) have become sore! Noticed before mainly running up stairs, and when took bra off....just feel really heavy. so could just be a sign AF is actually on her way as i normally do get sore boobs. was quite liking the no symptoms, and liked that it was something different for me.....feel like it mihgt aswell be over now. . I know still 5 days to wait and sore boobs can be a good sign.... just dont know what to think, sometimes its best not to think about stuff!!!!!


Amyxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

AmyN- keep the PMA!  I have read so many diaries on here where they have symptoms or no symptoms and still end up with a BFP so try to get through the next few days and keep smiling.

Faithope - hope you are feeling a bit brighter today, it is not nice to be diagnosed with something but like you said you have got pg before so I am sure it will happen again for you.  No idea whether 8mm is good for lining or not but I guess they would have said if it was bad so we have to assume it is good.

Salblade - glad that af has gone now and hope that next week goes ok.  What is the appt for?  Is it to plan your next cycle?

Tama -  hope you are feeling ok today after yesterday. x

MissE, suzdee72, liggsy, muffin, vaudelin, daxcat, mrsnormie, scouse and to all others who may or may not still be reading this thread - HELLO, hope you are all ok.  xx

AFM- had more S yesterday afternoon (the benefit of DH being self employed is he around more), keep telling DH it is not time for ov yet which means I am getting S, in truth no idea when ov is due but it seems to turn DH off which is not good.  I am happier as either way I will be going to dr on 28th to get referred to hospital - hopefully to have my  baby!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* Hello  Glad to hear you are enjoying    it brings some good news...

I'm doing ok, feel fat and horrible  bloated, sore boobs and fed up  can't be bothered to do anything.  to do this and  and i'm sure that will sort me out  only 8 days to go......

Big  to you all, *Amy* Don't worry hun, what will be will be  the signs are so confusing and can drive you crackers, time will tell


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Just checking in to see how you all are. Hope everyone is okay   xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tama - how are you?  Have been thinking about you and hope that your EC went well, do you know when ET is yet or does it depend on how well the embies do.  I am ok thanks, made appt with dr on 28th to get referred to hospital again but a small part of me thinks I may be going then to tell him about my BFP - we got to keep hoping right?

Faithope - hope you are ok, 8 days to go till what?  Sorry, you lost me with your little symbols, what does the man lifting the weights mean?  probably really obvious and I am having a blonde moment!

Hope everyone else is ok - where has the sunshine gone?  xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya Hoping, glad you are feeling positive sweetie   Good luck at the appointment   EC went well we had 16 eggs, called yesterday and we have 10 good embies. Have to call later today to see how they are doing!! Hoping they are all growing still, big and strong. ET should, touch wood, be on Sunday       xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tama - that is fantastic news, I will   for you that the embies keep growing nicely and that ET goes ahead on Sunday. Hope the next few days pass by quickly for you and you recover well from EC as I understand from people on here that you can sometimes feel a bit tender after EC but hope that isn't the case for you and you can rest ready for your precious cargo to be safely delivered on Sunday. xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks hun. I'm very bloated and a little sore but not too bad. In a few days it will be better I'm sure. I'm drinking lots to flush out the follies. Keep up the PMA hun    xx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi Faithope really hope you're feeling better   . You can get pregnant again      .


Hi Amy hope the sore (.)(.) are a good sign and a/f stays away   .


Hi Hoping my appointment is to plan my next IVF so really looking forward to it   . Hope the S is still going well, it's amazing how men lose interest in it when it comes to ov time   .


Hi Tama   on your 10 embies hope they continue to grow big and strong      . Hope you feel better very soon   .


Hi everyone else   .


Got an exciting weekend as my mum and dad come back from India after being there for 8 weeks so will be having a huge catch up. Don't envy their journey home, they start the early hours tomorrow morning and don't land in the UK until Saturday midday   .
salx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*hoping* the man lifting the weights is my symbol for Yoga  as theres no yoga symbol  and the 8 days is 8 days til AF/Pregnant   but knowing my luck it'll be the first one.... Still have sore boobs, eating loads, vivid dreams and had one night of night sweats....

*salblade* I'm ok today, kind of excepting my fate now, I used to think IVF happened to 'other' people, not me, but at least it's doing something to get our dream. Blimey your parents journey sounds a long one...enjoy the catch up with them 

*Amy* How are you doing hun? xx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry this is going to be a me post. Just been on ******** and some friends of ours have made 5 announcements and 2 sets of scan photos that they're having a baby boy. Whilst it's nice to make an announcement it's a bit overkill. I'm really surprised that they would be so in your face with it especially after they lost a baby last year you'd think they'd be a bit more sensitive to other peoples feelings. Whilst I can understand them being happy it just makes me sad and want to distance myself even further from them   . Sorry for moaning.
salx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

sal- i understand what you are saying hun, and its totally natural to feel how you do, when you want something so badly. its not that we dont feel happy and pleased for other people its just thast they have what we want for ourselves..... 

Faith- not been a great day for me BFN as expected.

AFM- well i caved and tested this morn as wanted to put myself out of my misery... BFN, to be honest i actually feel better than i did yesterday, and think that its the not knowing that drives me insane. AF due in 2days, and can feel that she is on her way, so dnt think it will change. Just go to focus on getting positive for the next round!! PMA!! PMA!! PMA!!!

hello to tama and hoping, hope you are both wellxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*salblade and Amy*     to you both  *Salblade*I can totaly understand how you feel, have had that happen to me, I know it seems like they are rubbing your face in it but I doubt they have even thought about anyone elses feelings and are so excited, that other people don't come into it, if you know what I mean 
*Amy*  hun, did you know when you ovulated? xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Faith- i dont feel ovulation, btu had scans and trigger injections, just wish would arrive now, so i can get on with next round xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Amy* I've blowen you some bubbles-to match up with how many posts you have had


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

AmyN - I am sorry huni but great that you are looking forward.  It will happen.  

Faithope - oh I see (I think!), hope you are ok and that the 8 days goes by quickly for you and you have a happy ending.

Salblade - sorry about reading that on **, it can be very hard but it will be your turn soon and that ** won't know what's hit it!  Very exciting about your appt and I hope it all goes very well for you.

Tama - hope you are feeling a little less bloated today and that your embies are still behaving themselves.

A big hello to everyone else. x


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi Amy so sorry about your BFN   . Hope next month is the one for you   .


Hi Faithope hope everything is going well with you   .


Hi Hoping hope you are well   .


Please don't misunderstand me I have no problems with pregnancy announcements on ********. When they announced pregnancy it was fine just a scan pic and saying it. This time it's been overload just writing over and over again we're having a baby boy is really irritating you only need to say it once. I'm making absolutlely no announcements if I should be lucky enough.
Hope you all have a fab weekend
salx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all doing?

Sal sorry you are having to deal with pg announcements.     Not long now huni til your appointment, hopefully very soon you will be making your own announcements.  

Hoping enjoy the S huni, it is mcuh better when there is not so much pressure on the relationship. Glad you are feeling happier about things at the minute.  

Amy so sorry about your bfn sweetie, hoping next month is the one for you.  

Faithhope keeping everything crossed for you sweetie, hoping you have a happy ending.      

Tama how are you doing huni? Hope you are feeling a little less bloated. Hope your embies grow big and strong and all goes well with ET.       

Liggsy how are you doing sweetie?  

Muffin how are you keeping huni?  

Daxcat how are things with you huni? Hope all is well.     

Well af is finally settling down a bit, still have a lot of pain in my right ovary but have had for a few months now. Hopefully she will be away in a few days and we can get back to business  . Still not using my fertility monitor at the minute, hubby is much happier just relaxing at least until we have our next FET. 

hope you all enjoy your weekends, i have my hubbys grandas 90th b'day so will be baking lots, have to make profiteroles and cupcakes.

Emma xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

salblade   to you too   I am ok, this isn't a miracle month-I am narky, no patience, boobs are mega sore (why does DH think its funny to flick them when I say yes they are sore  ) when I am in the throes of labour, wonder if he'll find it funny when I break his fingers?   see my    in action there  

MissE don't keep them crossed hun, that isn't going to help you     thanks for thinking of me, I'm sure that in 5 days time AF will arrive   Enjoy baking and have a fun weekend hun xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good morning ladies,

Well AF arrived yesterday, so confirmed the BFN, today is a new day though and gt to focus on this cycle.

On a positive note(...and im trying to focus on the positives), I had another 28day cycle, ovulation day 13-14 and still got 3 more cycles of clomid to try.

Faith, thanks for the bubbles hun, how are you feeling? praying AF stays away for you!!!!    

Hoping- how are you hunny??

Salblade- sounds like it was a bit over the top, i had a ** friend who was updating in labour!!! jees, if te only improtant thing is to let everyone know how dialated you are then theres something wrong!!  hope you ok hunny xx

MissE- glad to hear AF is settling down for you, youl soon be doing it all again hun...   

Tama- hows things hun?

Hello to any one else reading too ....xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I did an HPT=  Staring back at me, still got 5 days til AF but to be honest its a foregone conculsion, I know my body too well which i'm not sure is a good thing... 

*Amy*  big   for this cycle, its only a week or so then on to trying again 

Hi to everyone else enjoy the  if you are down south, if not enjoy the snow if you are up north and you have some  xx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi everybody,
can I join you? 
I see some ladies from the crazy clomid cycle, just wanted to join you as well  . I'm almost in my  , trying "naturally" with a bit of help from clomid before pursuing other options.

Just read a post before about the announcements on ********, I read one the other day and completely ruined my day, I normally try to stay positive but I read that she had the coil and STILL managed to get pregnant (like 1% chance), just gets me down.

I wish you all a lovely week end and lots of positivity!


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - I am sorry that you got a BFN and although you know your body you never know so try and keep that PMA going, and if all else fails at least you have not got a date for tx so have something to look forward to (if you can look forward to having tx).

MissE - sorry you are in pain but glad that AF is on her way out, hope the party goes well and your baking is enjoyed by all.  How is puppy now?

AmyN- sorry you got AF but very good looking forward and that your cycles are doing what they should. x

Birba - welcome to the crazy house!  Good luck on your 2ww. x

Tama- hope you are feeling ok and that tomorrow goes well, please let us know as soon as you feel up to it.


Salblade - hope you are feeling a bit better now, only days till your appt which I hope goes well.

AFM - I am ok, trying to carry on as normal and look forward to the 28th.  Not really sure if ov this month as not using sticks anymore but cm seemed to indicate I did so fingers crossed the dr will be referring me for a scan. xx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi Emma sorry a/f has been bad for you   . I'm not using my monitor at the minute, for some reason it seems to freak dhs out   . We're just trying to have a normal month without too much thought. Hope you manage to get all your baking done   .


Hi Faithope so sorry about the BFN   . Really hope next month is the one that gives you that BFP.


Hi Amy sorry a/f arrived   . It's great that you're having 28 day cycles and I hope next month a/f doesn't turn up      . That is so sad when you need to update ** whilst in labour, we had a friend who posted pictures of herself in labour   .


Hi birba welcome   . Wishing you lots of luck with the clomid really hope it works for you   .


Hi Hoping I sometimes think it's best to just try and think things are normal, although that's easier said than done   . Really hope everything goes well for you and you get that lovely BFP   .


Hi Tama hope everything is going well with you   .


Hi everyone else   .


Feeling quite good today   . Looking forward to a glass or two of wine tonight and cuddling up with dh.
salx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks salblade and hoping for the welcome!  

a big hugh to everybody hope you are enjoying this week end


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome *birba* 

Definate  for me with FMU  why do I do it to myself 

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend  xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

good morning ladies!!!

Birba- welcome hunny, nice to see you over here!!!! xxxxx 

Faith- big hugs hunny , I read on here about a FF who had BFN at 13dpo, then a BFP on 14dpo, im not saying that to get your hopes up, but it does prove there is always hope until AF arrives....Im like you though, i had a BFN 2 days before AF and just knew that i wasnt PG.  keep smiling hunny, and we are all here for you xxxx 

Salblade- thanks hunny, im ok... i give myself one day to be sad, then got to pick myself up and be focused on this next cycle.. im trying to think of AF not being the end for me, but the beginning of the next cycle....     

Hoping- how are you hun,  the 28th will soon be here xxx

HELLLOOOOO to all you other lovely ladies too xxxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Amy*  thanks hun, I think just like you, as soon as AF comes I think of it as the beginning of trying again, not the end or you'll end up going crackers           for us next month


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Faithope - Just re-read my last post and it was meant to say at least you have now got a date for tx.  Sorry that you got another BFN but you and Amy are right in thinking of AF being the start of the next cycle.  That is the best way and in a strange way I am at my happiest during AF as there is absolutely no pressure to get pg.  Bit weird maybe.

AmyN - hope AF isn't causing you too many problems.  I am ok thanks.  Going to see my little niece on Tuesday so got that to look forward to, DH is away from Wednesday to Sunday so will be having no S but will continue until then and hope that at some point it will be the right time altho' I think ov may have happened.  No harm in having more just in case!

Salblade -  hope you enjoyed last night and that AF is easing up now.  Let us know how you get on with your appt.

Tama - really hope today goes well for you and that your embies have behaved themselves.  Will be thinking of you. xx

Birba - hope you are enjoying the weekend and the 2ww isn't too difficult for you.  When is your OTD?


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Sorry i have been awol for a few days but my gran was took into hospital with what we where told was a simple absess on her arm and now they are talking about having to ampute the arm which would be a disaster for her as she has very little power in her other arm so as you can imagine its been a crazy week   .


I am so sorry to see all the BFN's this week but im afraid im almost ready to join the que.  I just wasn't feeling myself this week so was quite hopeful but then i stumbled across an early pregnancy test i had left over from the last time i was TTC so stupidly rather than waiting i tested on 11dpo and it was of course a BFN   .  I know 11dpo is still early but it was one of the one's that detect an HCG level of just 10 so i knew right away it was over.  I tried to keep a little bit of PMA but then yesterday i had a terrible headache all day and now i am getting my usual pre-af cramping so i know shes definatley coming but as Faithope says i am trying to stay positive by looking at it as the 1st day of a new cycle rather than a failed one, on one hand i want af to hurry up to get it over with but on the other hand im hoping it stays away till tomorrow so my luteal phase is 13 days the same as last month which means i can rule out luteal phase length off my list of possible problems.

Does anyone on here take baby asprin? I read today that it can help supply a better blood flow to the ovaries & uterus so can help with implantation & ovarian function so im thinking about giving it a try next month x 

Lets all think ahead to next month when we will all be conceiving our christmas babies       

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Tracy, sorry to read about your gran 

I wouldn't take baby aspirin without medical advice, what I would say is I take Omega 3 which does the same-increases blood flow to the uterus, on the back of my Omega 3 bottle it says not to be taken with medicines like Warfrin (this thins the blood too) so just be aware 

Didn't think that if we succeed next month then it'd be a christmas baby, I really don't mind when our baby decides to implant but what I would say IS HURRY THE  UP 

*Hoping* I know exactley what you mean  You have to look at it that AF lasts 5 days then you have about 5 days of no pressure than its all TTC from then on....not weird at all, I am the same


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Tracey- all the way through out TTC, ive said id least like my baby to be born at christmas, i was adamant that i would be pregnant by now but still no joy, there a few things working against us this month....moving house during fertile week so going to be little time for BMS as im working and DH will be doing the move (managed to escape that one!!), will be due around the 20th dec (exactly what i didnt want).....i even said to DH shall we miss this month out, but we have decided that all of these things dont matter if we get our child.....  my OTD will also be on my birthday(9th april)...could get all my birthday and christmas presents at once!!  lets all have christmas babies!!!!!!!!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy it's funny you say that because I considered skipping next month too just incase but then I just thought what will be will be. I remember reading a post on another thread by a girl who said she always plans ahead choosing which month she wants her babies to be born in and I remember thinking how different life must be to have no fertility issues, I would probably have 50 kids by now   .

Faithope thanks for the warning re asprin because I am already taking omega-3 1000mcg capsules but it doesn't mention on them not to take them with asprin so I'm glad you mentioned it.

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

No worries Tracy   I know it gets to the point where we will try anything and everything to get pregnant, I think as long as we are looking after ourselves, eating a balanced diet and all the vitamins, we are doing our best, o and the   helps too  

I wish I had no idea on conceiving, no idea what EWCM was and fell pregnant by accident more times than i've had hot dinners unfortunatley we were lead down a different path in life   Wonder what its like to not even try.......


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi ladies!
Almost bed time for me, waking v early tomorrow but wanted to stop by and sai hi!
Amy good to be here hunny!
Hoping123 test date is the 25th    

Faithope you know I thought the same thing today, what would it be like not not have any fertility issue but you know I think having a baby changes your life and does put some strain on the couple, who knows maybe wanting our children so much will remind us to stay strong in future difficult moments rather than some other couple who fell pregnant by accident and runs away at the sight of first problem...

Thanks for your warm welcome on this thread!
A good night to you all


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Birba welcome to the thread   , you are so right about infertility making a difference to parenthood as i feel it does, I'm not saying I'm a better mum to Kieran because it took me 16yrs to get him but i think it has made me a more patient parent as i think it takes a lot to frustrate me.  For example since he was born he has been a very bad sleeper up numerous times a night and barely sleeping during the day and he actually only slept though the night for the very first time last week when he was exactly 12 months old so for the last 12 months i have been up anything from once to five times a night with him and all my friends & family with young babies all thought i was crazy saying i should ignore him and leave him to cry, one even suggested getting him sleeping medication   but for me i didn't really care after all what is a little lost sleep when i knew it wasn't going to last forever.  And i was totally right as one day last week out of nowhere he just snapped into a routine and rather than taking 2 or 3 catnaps during the day he started taking one 2hr nap in the afternoon's then sleeping through the night and i didn't do a thing he did it himself it just took him a little time to find his routine, but i know for sure that the average mum with a few kids running around maybe wouldn't have been as patient and would be pulling her hair out by now or possibly tying him to the bed   , and i know o/h feels the same as he works nights so gets up around 3-4pm in the afternoon and every day he comes downstairs and takes one look at him and says to me "He's a little cracker isn't he" he is such a proud dad and he mentions all the time how lucky we are to have him.  

I think what im trying to say is that when you have waited for years for a baby you know how precious they are and how blessed you are to have them so the little things don't stress you, and anyone who has went through years of stress due to infertility will find motherhood a breeze   .    

AFM its all over this cycle as the Fat lady sung to me today exactly on CD28 so im back to CD1 so this upcoming cycle is our last chance to have a baby in 2011 as after that we are all onto 2012 babies!!.  Im actually not as upset as i usually was with a BFN as i actually feel im learning more about my cycle's this time round as the last 2 months my luteal phase has been 13 days and as silly as that sounds that's something i didn't monitor last time round so its good to know something is actually working properly   .

How is everyone else doing today?

Tracyx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

I take it all back my aunt just phoned to say her son's wife had her baby today (2nd baby in 2 years) and also to tell me that her other son's wife just found out she was pregnant today (her 1st baby has just turned 1).  Don't get me wrong i am really happy for them as they are really lovely people but it just hurts when you wish it was you and it digs the knife in a little deeper when you know they wheren't even trying. At least they live in another country so i don't have to see them that often as that would be harder.

Tracyx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girls

sorry i'm a bad FF but i've got tonsilitus right now and i feel dreadful!! Its an effort just to type this out.

i just wanted to say although i'm not properly in the loop, i am watching you all (ha sounds stalkerish!) and i wish you all the babydust in the world 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi birba hope everything is going well with you   .


Hi Faithope wishing you lots of luck this month   . Really hope this is the month you get that BFP.


Hi Amy glad you are looking forward now and dealing with your new cycle. Hope you manage to fit in some BMS with everything else going off   .


Hi Hoping hope everything is well with you   .


Hi Tracy I'm sorry a/f has turned up   . I really hope your gran gets better soon.


Hi MrsNormie hope you get well soon   .


Hi everyone else   .


Only one more day until set up appointment   . Hopefully I should know when I'm starting tx again by this time tomorrow.
salx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Evening!!!!!

Sal- hope you get some answers and a plan at your appointment tomorrow, im a planner and always feel better when i know whats going on, its the waiting and not knowing that i cant deal with!

Mrs Normie- hope your ok hunny xxx

Tracy-  , its always hard to hear of someone else having babies, even though we are so happy for them, To me, it just reminds me what we are so desperatley trying for, and makes me wonder why others have it so easy? guess well never know why, but when our turn comes, it will be all the more special, keep smiling!! xxxxxx

Faith- how are you?

Birba- hello again, how are you??

Hoping- AF not to bad at all now thanks- had quite bad cramps the first night, but nothing intolerable. how are you doing??

hello to everyone else too, hope you ar e all well xxxxxx

Amy xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Amy, hey hun, i'm ok ta, AF is around the corner-had brown CM this morning so the HPT was very 'You are so NOT PREGNANT THIS MONTH YOU IDIOT' right   Stupid HPT's   Good Luck for this month hun  

Salblade, Hi chick, thanks, that hug was needed so heres one back     Let us know what happens at your appointment xx

MrsNormie Get well soon hun  

Big hello to the other ladies i've not mentioned   xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Faith- I agree, think the CBD are a bit blunt!! they could at least say "im really sorry but unfortunaley your not pregnant, keep on trying!!xx" suppose that wouldnt be well recieved by those who are hoping for a negative resul t(which ironically are the ones its usually positive for!!). xxxxxxx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi all,
on the lower end tonight  head is spinning with "What ifs" - DH sperm count is very low but didn't have the luxury of knowing the exact % - he said so low didn't even check motility or morphology and need to do another test in a few weeks. Been pumping him with FertilAid supplements but consultant is so negative says need to consider IVF.
On the other hand been taking clomid but not been scanned to see follicles (have low ovarian reserve, so would indicate low quality) not sure why I am not getting checked if that's at least improving eggs quality....?

sorry for this ME post just trying to gain some prospective on this, I am normally positive but tonight is a no go
Big hugh to all you and thanks in advance for your precious support


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies, how are you all doing today?

Amy     love the idea that the CB tests should be a bit more understanding. How are you getting on huni?

Faith how are you huni?  

Birba welcome to the thread huni, good luck with the clomid. Really hoping you get your bfp soon.   Sorry to hear the doc is so negative, never give up hope huni. My DH has low count and very poor motility, i have severe endo and now  pcos and we were told it would be extremely unlikely we would ever conceive naturally but we did. Unfortunately we lost the baby at 10 weeks but at least i proved the docs wrong.   

MrsNormie sorry to hear you are not feeling well huni, really hoping you get well soon.  

Sal good luck with your appointment , let us know how you get on.      

Tracy how are you huni, how is your gran doing?  

Hoping how are you doing my lovely?  

Muffin how are you doing huni?  

Tama what is happening with you sweetie, how is treatment going?  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

I'm still just plodding along, think if i havent heard anything from the clinic by the end of the month about my FET i might phone and torture them til they tell me when i can start again. 
The pup is doing well, he is starting to learn. Still having some issues with potty training although not as bad but he now knows how to sit, lie down, go to bed and go to his mat. Such a smartie!!!  

Chat later.

Emma xx


----------



## tori84 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies,
Hope you dont mind me joining? 
Im due to test Sat, this is the first time I have tried a double dose of clomid at 100mg. I had day 21 progesterone results of 120!! However have zero symptoms and I am a serial symptom spotter- but nothing!!

I just wanted to say Hi, and hello to tracy who invited me to the thread! Hello tracy!
Will read all the thread properly later and try put a pic up etc

Hope to chat later, Toria xx



Ps I have spotted the 2ww clomid thread hope to join that later too x


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello ladies, have been a busy last few days so am trying to catch up but please excuse me if I miss anyone or anything out.

Salblade - hope the appt went well today and that you have now got a plan to move forward.

MissE - glad the puppy is doing well.  Are you expecting to hear from the clinic then?  I thought you were booked in in three months time.

Faithope - sorry that you are getting brown cm, I think I am the same as you in that i get that for a few days,sometimes even four, before full AF arrives but hope you are still feeling ok.

Mrsnormie - sorry you are ill and hope that you recover soon

AmyN - hope AF is nearly over and you have a lovely month with the move going well.

Tama - how are you feeling?  Hope the embies are snuggling in nicely.

Muffin, LIggsy, Scouse, Suzdee72, Birba, Tracy and anyone else I have missed - I hope you are all ok. xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* I got to work and AF turned up  but I knew it was coming so wasn't a shock xx

Hello *Tori* 

*MissE*  I'm ok thanks, I feel in control and so what that AF is here-I WILL GET PREGNANT      I have to believe and be positive or i'll go nuts, how are you? Pets-don't even go there-my cats seem to think my lovely wallpaper looks better if they scratch the hell out of it and leave claw marks down it    I have used nasty training spray all over the place....the thing is they are nearly 2 years old!! Want to get the walls plastered in the living room and eventually our bedroom but its all cash... we redecorated our bedroom in wallpaper, came home from work the day after it had been done and the scratches all over the walls made me cry  All our hard work ruined in a day!! Now we have to put the hoover infront of our bedroom door as they don't like the hoover and won't approach it  The things we do huh? 

Hello to everyone not mentioned


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi Amy hope a/f has about disappeared and you can start thinking about this month   .


Hi Faithope really hope everything is well with you   . I hope you've had your last neg pregnancy test.


Hi birba sorry everything seems so negative at the moment   . Miracles do happen so I hope you get yours very soon.


Hi Emma glad your puppy is doing well   . Sorry you haven't heard anything yet from your clinic hope you get some news soon   .


Hi tori84 welcome to the thread   . I hope you get a lovely BFP on saturday.


Hi Hoping I hope all is well with you   .


Hi everyone else   .


Well I start d/r in 10 days  . I thought I would have to wait until my next cycle but he said he didn't need to do any extra blood tests so I'm starting this cycle. I have to have a baseline scan tomorrow to check everything is ok, but fingers crossed everything will be all good. Just managed to get everything payed for before the prices go up   .
salx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Salblade - that is excellent news!  I will be thinking of you in 10 days time then and look forward to hearing of your BFP! x  I am ok thanks, went to see niece last night which was ok, DH is away until Sunday so it is just me and the dog watching crappy tv and early nights. x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

O   I didn't even think to ask my clinic if they put there prices up after April!!   Any way enough of me stressing (again)   that you are already starting Salblade!!


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks ladies   . Faithope try not to worry my clinic haven't put the prices up for a couple of years so it was inevitable. They had big signs at the clinic advertising the new prices, so we've save £180 by going a month earlier.
salx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all ok.

Faith sorry af turned up but so glad you have such a positive attitude huni. Loving it.   You will definitely get your BFP very soon.

Sal     . Woohooooo to getting started again so soon huni. Hoping this is your time.       

Birba hope you are feeling a bit more positive today sweetie.  

Hoping how are you huni?   I havent exactly got a start date huni, the letter said 2-3 months but sometimes that means 6 months with the way waiting lists are here. Not prepared to wait that long.  

Tracy how are you doing huni?  

Tori welcome huni, hoping you get your BFP very soon.  

Amy hope af has gone and you can start planning this month.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.  

Emma xx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks for your kind words lovelies, yes feeling a bit better today, thinking positive and just had acupuncture and reflexology!
I guess just another month then we will know SA analysis and at least we will have our options clear, in the meantime visualising a BFP before the next SA test 

Hope you have a great evening and good luck with your journeys xxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Good Afternoon Girls,

I'm just doing a quicky cause o/h is off today and moans when i spend to long on the laptop..........  

Birba i hope you get your SA results soon then even if the results are not what you want to hear you know where you stand and can start planning ahead, my o/h count isn't great either so I'm stuffing him full of wellman conception!!   

MissE fingers crossed that you get a letter in to start soon   

Salblade OMG that was quick, not long now to your BFP   

Faithope babes i am so sorry the witch showed up but remember to stay positive for this month for our Xmas babies   

MrsNormie well done on keeping up the weight loss, i really need to get focused because my weight-loss ticker is starting to move in the wrong direction!! lol   

Amy babes how are things?, hoping the witch isn't treating you too badly   

Torie welcome to the thread babes, the girls on here are great you will love it!! 

Tama any new yet honey?, thinking of you and hoping this is your time   

Hoping how are things babe, i would give anything for just one night of me and the dogs watching tv it sounds like heaven   

Big   to everyone else i hope you are all AWOL because you are busy B'ding   

AFM nothing much to report I'm on Cd4 now and don't know whatever to go for it this month or not as i really need to concentrate on losing weight as i really don't think its going to happen until i do as I'm beginning to think I'm maybe estrogen dominant or low in progesterone and either way carrying lots of fat will just be making it worse but I'm going to ask my doc for some 21 day bloods just to be sure, i think i will ask for a FSH levels as well just to be sure i have enough eggs in storage. 

I was totally mortified yesterday (TMI coming up   ) my periods are normally very heavy, thick & clotty but my Gp said its because of my Endo anyway i wondered if it was maybe affecting implantation so i decided to start taking some Omega 3 to help thin it out and stop the clots and believe me it works but it works too well and yesterday i was just having a lazy day around the house in an old pair of jeans and a t-shirt then O/H got up at 4pm (he's working nights) and i realised i needed to nip to the post office quickly before it closed so without thinking i just threw on my coat and ran out, it wasn't until i got back and was sitting have a cup of tea that i looked down and realised that the blood had totally soaked through my pad & jeans and you couldn't miss it!! i was so em barrest i could have crawled into a hole and died but all i could l think about was how crowded the post office was, I'm just hoping that maybe my coat was long enough to stop people noticing but that has to be every woman's worse nightmare, so i hope you day was better than mine or at least less embarrassing!!   .  

Tracyx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Good evening ladies

Tracy- oh no!! Id have been embarrased too, im sorry you been having a horrid AF!!! im good ta, my AF all over now, so not long until start trying. we are moving house wed, so dont know how much we are going to get done  , so will just see what happens!!

AFM CD6 today, AF all over and the hot flushes continue.....not as bad a last month though, soon be time to get jiggy!!!!

Sorry for quick one, but got packing to do, will try pop on later to catch up xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

O Tracy hun   I'm sure it was worse for you and no one noticed-if I ever saw a woman like that I would have to say something as I would like to think someone would say it to me (tackfully obviously  ) I always wear black when I'm on as I'm too worried that leakage would get me!!  

I'm ok with my AF-I can't change it so have to deal with it   I only have 10 days then we can   again   DH also bought me flowers today   so that cheered me up, when I asked why he had bought them (while looking around to see what he might have broken   ), he said 'because I Love You and think you are beautiful' How sweet and kind is he, thats why he's my husband  

Big Hello to the ladies not mentioned xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Where is everyone?? 

I'm CD4 and AF is almost over, so looking forward to trying again. May take it easy this month, not because I want to but because I need to, for the sake of my sanity  I am taking my vits, drinking grapefruit juice and doing the obvious   but hopefully I will be relaxed and happy  

Big Hi to *Amy, Tracy, Salblade, MissE, birba, Mrsnormie, Hoping and Tori*  hope I haven't missed anyone


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi everybody! happy saturday!

Faithope good luck with BMS try to relax as much as possible! (Easier said than done I know!)

Amy how you doing hun? YOu should have finished clomid for this month by now, how u feeling?

Thanks Tracey, I switched him on FertilAid and CountBoost he's taking like 5 pills a day the poor guy!!  

Hope everybody is OK, I'm due to test in 6 days and I have been experiencing all sort of symptoms but AF and preg symptoms are so similar that it's so difficult to pinpoint... so we shall see in a few days  

Enjoy the rest of the week-end I am off to a nap!


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi guys

just wanted to update you all that i have DONE it- I have lost the weight to get referred!!!!!!! Monday morning- i am gonna ring them!!! xxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy Sunday peeps!

Mrsnormie - well done you!  Hope you get referred nice and quickly when you call in the morning.

Faithope - how are you?  Glad AF is nearly over so you can start BMS again, very sweet of DH buying you flowers.  When we first started dating I told DH that men only buy flowers when they are feeling guilty about something so never get flowers!  He never remembers what I say but typically he remembers that  

MissE - how are you huni?  Have you phoned the clinic yet?  Hopefully the letter they sent to you was right and it won't be long before your next tx.

Salblade - hope d/ring goes well for you and that your baseline scan went well the other day.


Tama - how is the 2ww going?  Hopefully not going too   and the PMA is being kept up. x

AmyN - good luck with the move which I think is this week. x

Tracy - hope that your AF is behaving itself now, how awful about in the post office but like everyone else says I am sure people barely even noticed.

Muffin, Scouse, Vaudelin, LIggsy, Suzdee72 and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok.

AFM- been feeling like I could have been pg this week, sore boobs, sickness etc so am really annoyed that I woke up this morning to find out that i have started spotting so AF in a few days   Not happy but will try again and I have to remind myself that I am going to see dr on 28th so things will happen!  PMA PMA


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* I'm ok thanks, feel very 'unbothered' by the fact AF came  normally I take it out on everyone and am a b*tch to anyone who speaks to me, but this month has been calm, I have just got on with it and accepted that what will be, will be. Heres some             for you and anyone else that needs it  DH is sweet-the flowers thing is a difficult one for him because an ex of his who was his first real relationship, he bought her a dozen red roses and she tore the head off of each one infront of him so he was very wary of buying me flowers at first but now he treats me about 4x a year 

Woke up feeling very in the mood for , shame DH is at work today 

 to all xx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi Emma hope all is well with you and your puppy   .


Hi birba glad you're feeling a little better   . I hope you get a lovely BFP next week      .


Hi Tracy really hope a/f is behaving herself now   . 


Hi Amy wishing you lots of luck with your move, I hope you still manage to get some   in this month   .


Hi Faithope really hope the relaxed approach works this month for you      .


Hi MrsNormie   on losing your weight. Hope the phonecall on monday goes well   .


Hi Hoping so sorry you've started spotting   . 


Hi everyone else   .


Well my scan went well on thursday, there were plenty of follies there so I've got the go ahead   . My date to start d/r has been moved forward by 2 days so I start on friday. I've got my drugs being delivered on wednesday so I think everything is sorted.
salx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi salblade, good news on your follies! hope this week passes soon so you can start your meds!
Feeling a bit crappy to be honest, temp is up, lots of trips to the loo and cramping, not to mention covered in spots on my forehead and headache, but I'm 9 dpo and stupidly I tested today, of course BFN but I do think it's way too early...

Hello to everybody else hope you're having a great sunday


----------



## tori84 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, started pink spotting and several bfn's.


Just waiting for full af before starting clomid again.


Tracy poor you! Its happened to me too in the past, but I was in agony so didnt care! 


Hello and well done to MrsNormie, congrats on losing the weight, I struggle with this I know how hard it is!


Hello Hoping123, sorry your af is on way too, heres to trying another month!


Hope everyone else is ok, sorry Im still getting to grips with this forum, I will say Hi to everyone as I go along, Im not very technical and struggle with long threads but will get there in the end! Hope this is ok xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning Lovely Ladies!!

I know there is a thread/post of all the viatmains and supplements to take when ttc?  Does anyone know where it is  
My level 1 immunes came back as anemic and low vitamin d (not suprised we haven't seen the sun in months) so thought i better top up with lots of vitamins.
Well done mrsnormine!  
Hi to everyone else, af arrived friday so back on the rollercoaster?!!

big hugs
xxxxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tori84 - hello and welcome. It is fine about not long posts, we all do different things and just being there for each other is what it is all about.  Sorry you are starting spotting, mine is still very light but AF will be here by Fri/Sat but as you say here's to next month!  Hope the clomid works for you. x 

Rungirl - am not sure about the actual thread but Tama has got a great list that she pm'd to me about what to take/eat etc. Do you want me to try and forward it onto you?  Sorry AF has arrived, seems to be the "norm" at the moment but I guess it just means we can all have 2012 babies together!

Birba - sorry you are feeling crappy and that your BFN turns into a BFP. x

Salblade - glad the scan went well and that the d/ring goes ok for you from Friday and you can still have a nice weekend away.

Tama - good luck when you text and hope you are ok. xx

MissE - how is you babe?  How is your little puppy?  DH is home now so got some help again with the dog walking.

Faithope - glad that you have managed to stay calm this month, DH came home to me in floods of tears yesterday but have picked myself up again because as you say what else can you do?

Mrsnormie, Tracy, Muffin, Scouse, Suzdee72, Vaudelin, Liggsy and anyone else - hope you are all ok.

AFM - lovely sunny day here so am trying to stay positive and think AF coming is a good thing as I didn't really want a December baby anyway (who am I trying to kid?) and another month means I can get out of my overdraft more.  Have to look at the positive and going to see dr in a week now.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies,

Sorry I have been AWOL the 2ww is a nightmare and I'm trying to keep my head down. Thanks for asking after me   Don't like to post too much on the thread as I am having IVF rather than just ttc but do like to keep an eye on you all   

Hey Rungirl   Hope you are okay sweetie. Thanks again for my 'care' package   The list of vits etc that I sent to some of the girls I found of the immunes thread under FAQs. If you can't find it I can copy and paste the link for you xx

Hoping how are you my lovely? Hope you are okay xx

MissE how are things with you hunny? xx

Salblade how are you hun? xx

Tracy hope you are okay xx

Muffin how are things with you hunny? Hope you are okay   xx

Scouse how are things with you hun? Hope you are keeping up the pma xx

Suzdee hello hun, how are you? xx

Vaudelin have you had the tests back? Hope things are all clear   xx

Liggsy hello my lovely   Thanks for keeping me sane on the 2ww - you're a star   Hope you are okay xxx

Faithhope how are things with you hun? xx

MrsNormie well done on the weight loss   xx

Tori welcome to the thread hun xx

Birba hello hope you are okay xx

Hello to everyone I have missed - so many ladies


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tama - sorry the 2ww is being so tough for you but I keep   that you will soon be sharing your lovely BFP with us.  I am ok thanks, going to see dr next Monday to be referred back to hospital to get the tx route going.  I am sure you are off work so hope you are able to "enjoy" the sunshine if at all possible and keep the PMA up. xxxx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi birba sorry you're not feeling the best   . I hope you feel better today   . I hope your neg turns to a positive over the next few days      .


Hi tori84 sorry you're spotting   .


Hi rungirl really hope this month is the one for you      .


Hi hoping glad you're enjoying the sunshine, it really is starting to feel like spring at last   . I really hope your dr's appointment goes well next week   .


Hi Tama I'm so sorry the 2ww has been so tough    . I'm dreading it and I haven't started d/r yet   . Really hope you will be announcing a lovely BFP very soon.


Hi everyone else   .


Well only 4 days to go till I start eeeek!. I won't be posting as much through tx but will definately be keeping an eye on everyone and hoping there are some BFPs on here very soon.
salx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girls!!

Hope everyone is ok and coping with 2 ww's, waitin to OV, or AF's to finish!!

I may not be staying on this thread- as i got an appointment on wednesday to see if i'm eligible for egg sharing- which means i will get a round of IVF for free 

I have always wanted to donate my eggs and i really hope this works 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rungirl* This is the one I looked at and found useful  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

*MrsNormie*    

*Salblade *   

*Tama* I'm good ta, AF has gone so let the fun begin...again....

*Hoping*  bless you hun we will be  and we will get our babies 

*Tori*  x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi
Just want to say hello to everyone.  Im new to this thread.  Baby dust to all   xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*sweetcheeks* welcome to the thread


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello everybody, very quiet on here but hopefully that is just because you are all enjoying this lovely sunshine!

AmyN - hope the move goes well for you.

Faithope - I guess AF will have left the building now so hope you are getting ready to enjoy BMS again, keeping calm and just generally ok.

MissE - how are you huni?  Hopefully you are ok and still enjoying your baking

Sweetcheeks - welcome.  Hope you are ok and that you get your HSG results back soon and they are all ok.

Muffin - hope you are feeling ok.

Mrsnormie - hope your appt goes well today re sharing eggs and that it gets moving quickly.

Salblade - hope that this week is passing quickly and that you are all set for Friday and your weekend away.

Tama - thinking of you. x

Birba - hope you are feeling better now. 

A big hello to anyone else I have missed.

AFM - AF has arrived now so not much happening.  Going to see dr on Monday and will ask for progesterone to be checked as often get spotting before AF arrives properly and will ask about Clomid too although he may just refer me back to cons.  Either way at least the ball is rolling again. x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Afternoon ladies,

Hoping thank you so much for the pm sweetie   Sorry af turned up for you   Good luck with the appointment. I think it's a good idea to have the progesterone levels checked as this is important. Wishing you lots of luck xx


Amy hope things are okay with you and that the house move goes well xx

Faithope hope you have success this month hun, will keep my fingers crossed for you xx

MissE, hello lovely. How are things with you? Hope you are okay   xx

Sweetcheeks, welcome to the thread hun. Good luck xx

Muffin, how are things with you lovely? Hope you are okay   xx

Liggsy, hope you are okay hunny and everything goes well on Monday    xx

Vaudelin, hope you are okay hun and the retest goes well    xx

MrsNormie, how are things with you hun? Hope you can get things moving soon xx

Salblade, how are things with you sweetie? Hope you are okay xx

Birba, hope you are okay xx

AFM I had to have a beta hcg test yesterday which came back as 186. I caved in while waiting and did a hpt too which came up with two lines. I am very scared at this stage as it is so early and just praying that everything is okay   Thanks for asking after me it means a lot   xx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi ladies,
Tama congrats! Sending you sticky vibes!!  

Hoping same boat hunni, got AF yesterday at day 24! and I am normally 29 days, I panicked and asked for an emergency appointment which was granted, the cons scanned me and said the endometrium was shedding and I ovulated OK and everything looked perfect.
So I guess it's OK on that front, also told me finally the SA numbers and it's not as tragic as I thought, he has 11 millions with good motility and morphology. I am sure it will be better next time after all the vitamins

Let me know what the cons says xx

Salblade how you feeling?

Hi sweetcheks!

Faithope how are you hunni?

Should resume work tomorrow pain it;s been really bad with AF plus my DS told me she's preg ... i think it was her first try, so bag of mixed emotions at the mo.

Big hugh everybody!


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi Tama huge   on your   , I'm so pleased for you     .


Hi MrsNormie hope your appointment goes well today   .


Hi Faithope hope all is well with you   .


Hi sweetcheeks welcome   .


Hi Hoping sorry a/f has arrived   .


Hi birba so sorry a/f has turned up   . Glad everything is doing what it should. It's so hard when anybody announces a pregnacy so sending you extra    .


Hi everyone else   .


Well the drugs arrived this morning, so I now have a mountain of syringes and needles   . I'm glad it's my second attempt as I think i would've freaked out if it was my first as the lorry that delivered them was huge.
salx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Good luck for starting dr'ing Sal      xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tama*      Enjoy it!!!

*Salblade* Hey you, can't wait til I start IVF, getting fed up trying naturaly now (not the  I must add I mean the disappointment every month)

*birba* Glad you have reassured about your short AF cycle, 

*Hoping* Yep AF has totaly gone, we have already started , by the time I ov i'll be so fed up  only 8 days to go til Ov...    

Hi to anyone I have missed....


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girls!!

Tama- OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       Enjoy those two lines girl!! I am so happy it has worked and i will  be praying with all my heart they r sticky embies!!!!

Sal- good luck with DRing!!! I hope this works for you 

birba and hoping- so sorry about AF showing  

Faithope  hope you are ok!!

to everyone i have not mentioned hope you are all good!!  

AFM- I cant believe i am typing this......but it looks like i'll be leaving you all and having the IVF, gotta wait for AMH to come back, DH to have another SA and then we will go from there- the brill news all my cysts from right ovary are gone!!!! but bad is my left one may have a cyst measuring 2.2cm and thats CD 5! which she said if it was a follie it should be around 1.2cm, my first internal scan wasn't that bad she was really nice!! I woulkd recommend my clinic, they are so nice and they really want me to get pregnant- even though i'm there to share my eggs, my treatment comes first which is awesome.

They did mention me losing a bit more weight but they said its just to increase the chances of my ovaries responding, which is fine! Lets just hope this works for me and the recipient 



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mrsnormie - that is excellent news.  I hope your results all come back fine and you can get going quickly.  Just out of curiosity where is your clinic?

Salblade - I am so glad the drugs have arrived so you are good to go on Friday, I hope they dont' affect you too much and it all happens as it should.

Birba - sorry AF arrived for you too but good that the cons have said that your insides are all ok, also sorry you had to deal with a pg announcement but it will be us in due course.

Faithope - hope the BMS is going well and the grapefruit juice helps again for you. xx

AmyN- hope the move went well 

Tama, Tracey, Scouse, Liggsy, Vaudelin, Muffin, Suzdee72 and to anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok and making the most of this sunshine. xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hoping- its the London womens clinic in Cardiff xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Tama OMG huni, . I'm delighted for you huni and am     you have really sticky embies.              

Sal glad the drugs arrived, hope it all goes well for you sweetie.     

MrsNormie, great news you are getting started with ivf, hoping it brings you a fab BFP. You dont have to leave though hun, we would love to know how you are getting on. 

Hoping sorry the witch arrived huni, good luck with the appointment on monday though.     

Birba sorry af arrived but glad the SA results arent as bad as initially thought. Lets hope all those vitamins make the difference to the next one. 

Faithhope hope the BMS is going well, keeping everything crossed for this month for you.     

Amy hope the move went well huni. 

Sweetcheeks welcome to the thread, the ladies are lovely and will give you so much support. 

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

CD19 for me, not much happening. Havent a clue if i ov'd this month, never really know. Not using the monitor so we are just trying to relax as much as possible this month. Still waiting on my FET appointment, going to phone next week and see where i am on the list cos the waiting is starting to drive me  . Thank goodness tomorrow is friday, have any of you ladies any plans for the weekend?

Emma xx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi lovelies!
How's everybody today?

MrsNormie, good luck on your IVF journey I'm sure everything will be fine x  

Hoping how are you feeling? GL with your app on Monday hun  

Faithhope enjoy BMS!

Amy you should be in the new house (bed) right about now!   

Sweetcheeks how is it going?

Emma I'm visualising a number between 20-30 millions and that by the time he does the test I'm already preg!

Yes my sister's news was hard but I a happy for her, of course I am, still part of me think WTF?! But I'll catch up to her very quickly!

Going to see Derren Brown in Liverpool on Saturday and I am sooo excited!!

Hope you all have something nice planned for this week end, hope the weather stays nice it's been grand in the north west

Hello to everybody else, sorry still new to this thread can't remember all names!

Big hugh to all xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

to *birba, MrsNormie, MissE, Sweetcheeks, Hoping, Salblade, and anyone i've missed* 

Might not be any  tonight CD9-had my trial Embryo Transfer today, wasn't pleasant, my cervix took 25 minutes to find and two different sized speculum's...   and two different nurses needed to locate it...think it has gone on hols to Australia!! They found it thank god and all is fine now. It does make me wonder though that DH's sperm has got so far to get to my cervix that they probably get fed up halfway there and think 'F this' and go to the pub instead!!  crikey if I don't laugh about this then I would end up


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello Faithope, birba, MrsNormie, MissE, Hoping, Salblade and everyone else.

Thanks for welcoming me to the thread    Im currently on CD9 and using my fertility monitor until i go back to the hosptial to see the consultant and find out my results.

I wish you all the luck and hope you all get a BFP which you deserve   xxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - sorry the practice ET didn't go too well but hopefully they are now more prepared for the real thing and it will go without a hitch.  Hope your insides calm down too so you can get back on the BMS ride!

Birba - glad you are feeling brighter about your sister and hope that you enjoy your night out tomorrow.

MissE - how you ma'dear?  Hope you have a nice weekend and that this weather lasts for us all.  I am very excited about going to see dr on Monday as finally getting things moving again after a year having to wait before cons would see us again.  Hope you get to move forward next week too.

Sweetcheeks - hope that this month is a good one for you and you dont' have to wait too long before going back to see cons

Salblade - hope today goes well for you and that you feel alright. x

Mrsnormie, muffin, Tama, Scouse, Suzdee72, Liggsy, Tracey and all others - Hope you are all well.

AFM- am doing ok, AF is on her way out so back to S over the weekend hopefully and going to see dr on Monday to be referred back to cons to get going with our next step and will also ask dr to check my thyroid, AMH, FSH and progesterone levels.  It is lovely and sunny here and I WILL stay in a good mood despite finding out that my colleague is pg again - third time in about six months.  She had two mc and is now pg again BUT she is in a dodgy relationship where they keep breaking up and getting back together, he doesn't work and they don't live together so she may be pg before me again but when I get pg it will be much better and baby will be 100% wanted.  She WON'T ruin my mood!


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy weekend peeps!

I am off out tonight with work friends including the girl who is pg again and thinking about abortion and another girl who is now 20 weeks old and still hoping for a m/c.  Unbelieveable.  BUT I am going to dr on Monday and will be having a much wanted bubba very soon.  Please send me some good luck bubbles.

Hope you are all ok.
x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Bubbles sent *Hoping*  How can you be around those girls without wanting to , you are brave 

AFM Dh and I  this morning and it was fine, still got slight brown discharge from the Trial ET but lotion CM is back 

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok xx

PS Can I have some bubbles too??


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - glad that you are feeling up to BMS again.  Last night went well, it can be hard with the girls but the first girl doesn't even know that I know she is pg again, she only told manager who told me so it wasn't mentioned at all last night as no-one else knew and the other girl didn't talk about her bump last night.  I am very lucky really as two of my colleagues have become two of my closest friends who know everything so always change the subject if they can tell it is getting to me.  It was a very funny night and just what I needed, and it did DH good as well seeing me all dressed up and going out and having a social life again- just a shame AF is stil hanging around so he couldn't get his way last night!

Hope everyone else is enjoying your weekends. xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* Good to hear it went ok last night and you had fun  shame you couldn't have had the other sort of fun though til AF has gone 

I don't know whats got into me but I seem to have got my libido back!! For a long time I have not felt horny or want to make the first move, but last night I couldn't control myself and DH and I  last night  thats twice in one day!! I don't know if upping my Evening Primrose Oil to 3000mg has had an effect but I'm liking it!!  or if it's that the pressure is off as we are going for IVF in 2 months?

Looks like its going to be another sunny day


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - morning huni.  Whatever the reason glad you are feeling the way you are, as I am sure DH is, and enjoy yourself.  It is strange, knowing that I am going to see dr tomorrow has eased the pressure for us too as something is happening in a positive way.  I have sent you some more bubbles too btw.  Enjoy the sunshine.  I am hoping AF will finish today as she has been here since Tuesday and whilst it is only light now would be nice if she would disappear altogether so we can "enjoy" ourselves again! x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

for the bubbles Hoping   I blew you some more too, I have to send even numbered bubbles   I'm not normally obsessive but don't like the look of odd numbers  

DH seemed alittle shocked last night and I think he likes the fact that the old me is back


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Another bubble sent so back on an even number.  

HOpe you have a lovely Sunday whatever you are up to.  I am going to get dressed now, take dog out for walk and do some washing.  All so very exciting!

Take care and speak to you soon. x


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

happu sunday my lovelies!

How's everybody today??

I went to Derren Brown Svengali show last night, amazing AND I met him afterwards!!!!   Got picture and book signed!! Sooo exciting to meet him in person (OK only for like 1 minute and half) but still!! That really cheered me on especially after my sister's announcement! 

Hope you have a great Sunday! 

Love
B


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah thank you hoping  I am spending my sunday helping my DS write his project on the Civil War  Enjoy your walk with the dog 

*birba* You met Derren Brown  you lucky thing you!! I love all that kinda stuff, DH and I are going to see Sally Morgan on the 4th!! Can't wait. will be our 3rd time, she is fantastic!! xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Just a quick one, got no internet at the new house yet, so on my phone. I have been keeping up to date with you all, and will be back shortly! Im now 2-3 dpo and only managed bms three times with moving so not sure if done enough... Just the 2ww to get through now! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Amy n* hey stranger  was wondering where you got to  Just remember it only takes the one time..so we are told as teenagers  if only....     it has worked this time


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks faith! Internet should be up and running next week, so il be a better FF! X


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes me too faith, actually I am studying NLP (neuro linguistic programming) I got in to it after watching a show from Derren! 
I don't know Sally Morgan, is it a similar thing that Derren does?
x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*birba* Not quite the same, this is Sally...http://www.sallymorgan.tv/

 xxx

/links


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello,

Birba - glad that you enjoyed Saturday night and got to meet him.  

Faithope - civil war, eek! Hope you survived it and that you have been ok.

AmyN- glad that you are now moved and hope that you settle in quickly and keep busy during your 2ww.

Tama, MissE, Scouse, Suzdee72, Vaudelin, Muffin, Tracy, Salblade  and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all keeping well.

AFM- went to dr last night with DH.  Went quite well and he is referring us back to cons.  I asked him about having my progesterone levels checked which he booked in for 11th April and said I may as well have all the bloods done at the same time so not sure what he is testing for but he seemed to be ticking a lot of boxes.  Asked him about clomid but he said he wasn't sure and to wait to see cons as it looks like I ov so he's not sure it is necessary.  Funniest question he asked was "do you use contraception?"! I nearly replied "s**t, that is where we are going wrong" but he realised his mistake before DH and I had a chance.

Looking forward to getting bloods done (weird but a date to focus on), both had blood pressure taken and both are fine, DH and I are doing urine samples today and he posted letter off yesterday so things are finally moving forward again.  Very happy bunny.


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Is very quiet on here but hope you are all ok.  

AFM - did urine samples so just waiting for bloods on 11th then getting appt with hospital to get things moving.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Hoping123 - Hope you get a hospital app really quick i had to wait 4 months!  And still waiting   only got another 7 weeks to go and counting.  I keep ringing to see if there are any cancellations but there never is  
Im on CD16 today and the past 5days have been a high but i can never get a peak   Had period pains the last 2 days so im not sure what all that is about  
What are your urine samples for?  And bloodtests? xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello ladies 

*Sweetcheeks* I'm cycle day 16 too  and have got EWCM today  so will be busy  tonight 

*hoping* Still trying to survive the Civil War project  almost done now, DS has to hand it in on monday...

XXX


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Faithope, Thats great that we'll cycling on the same day    well my CBFM says high but not peak yet, but never has done    Thats great news that you have EWCM.  I've read up about this but have not really noticed much change in my CM.  It has become sticky but not clear or slippery yet.  When its clear and slippery is that classed as EWCM?  Goodluck and babydust to you, i hope tonights the night  
Quick question, i have had period pains the last few days, does this mean im ovulating or going to? xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey sweetcheeks, yes the slippery and wet CM is fertile CM so this counts   When you say period pains, can you describe what pain it is? I have ovulation pain-this feels like my ovary is being squeezed (I don't know how else to describe it) it can go on for days, it can last an hour, I always get it on my left side and then occassionly I will get it on the right side. Period pain for me is just heavyness-I don't get cramping or anything like that. Is your pain in a certain area? If you put your hands on your hips-where your baby finger sits is where I get ovary pain   hope this helps


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi ladies sorry been AWOL for a few days!
How are we doing?
faithope I'm on CD10 and started EWCM (second round of clomid, last month didn't have any CM) today. SO quite happy actually....! CMFM says 2 bars today, so really think next 2 days going to have the peak
Sweetcheeks yes when it's stretchy is EW and it's the most fertile! I also get some pain around ov but to be honest only since my laparoscopy in January ...  

Good luck to all of us this month please let it be some BFP!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*birba* its exciting isn't it  I would never have thought that I would ever be checking my CM or even get excited at the fact that it is a certain consistancy!!  o to be pre-ttc....    good luck for us this month


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Faithope - Mine has only been sticky so far not EW but might go and check in a min ha ha.  I tried checking where your pain is lol but its not the same place as mine i don't think?  Mine is about 3 inches to the side of my belly button then 2 inches down.  I wish my monitor would say peak    Do you think you can ovulate if you monitor saying high or do you think it needs to say peak? xxx

Hi Birba - Im on CD16, same as Faithope   So do you think my CM is most fertile at the moment?  Its quite thick and alittle stretchy.  Does your pain feel like period pain?  My CBFM has been high the last few days and i thought it would be peak today but isn't    xx

Hope you both get BFP   xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

sweetcheeks, what did the monitor say today? You can ovulate when it says High-it just means the machine may have missed it or the hormone isn't high enough to detect it   just BMS every other night or every night until the High goes   I wouldn't get too stressed by the monitor, it will have a negative effect on you   xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Faithope - The monitor read high again this morning but when i looked at the lines the estrogen line is alittle less darker than it has been (because its been very dark) and the LH line is still quite faint but more see-able this morning and wider.  Are you using a monitor this month or just checking CM?  My CM is white but not stretchy, i wish a had a window on my tummy so i could see whats going on lol xxx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning ladies  Happy Friday!

Sweetcheeks I agree with Faithope BMS every other day, remember that the CBFM is a machine and as such can be less than perfect. 
You may ovulate late or if your cycle is quite long (30-35 days) you might be just on time if you know what I mean.
CM is important and the more stretchy the better, it means the swimmers can survive longer and it's a good indication that you are about to release an egg from the follicle. But there are things that can impact CM so don't stress too much about it and invest in BMS 

Let me know how it goes, my CBFM (day 11 for me) showed 2 bars out of 3 so high fertility but no peak yet.

Only have 3 days this month t BMS as DH leaves again on Sunday for work, so we have tonight tomorrow and Sunday morning, which with low sperm count might not be ideal but hey we have to do what we can, pray that it's going to be enough!  

Have a lovely day! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Birba
I will make sure we have BMS tonight then lol.  Thanks for the info about CM.
My cycle is longer than that, it changes each month, last month was 45days.  If it was 45 again around what day would i ovulate (if i did) any ideas?
Thats great news that you had 2 bars today, i think thats when i got my 2 bars on CD11.  Hope you get 3 bars very soon.  Do you normally get 3 bars during your cycle?
Good Luck and i hope you reach peak day before your DP leaves for work! xxx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi sweet,
well it's about mid cycle normally so if you are always 45 days consistent I wouldn't be surprised if you ovulated later, I guess you have PCOS? Also remember that the LH surge might not be high enough to be detected from the monitor so thats why you don't get the 3 bars.

Yes I did have 3 bars last month, day 12 and 13 so hopefully it will be the same this month! 

good luck!
xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Birba
Yes i have PCOS    Ovulation would be around CD22 on a 45 cycle then?  Well i think my monitor will ask for a stick upto CD25 so i'll just keep    Yeah i thought that myself, if my LH surge is low the monitor will not pick it up.  Good Luck and let me know when you get your 3 bars   xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Sweetcheeks-I have put the monitor in the darkest depths in my wardrobe   It stressed me out so much that I had to stop using it, I spent the first part of my day checking the lines on the stick, then I would google images to check if I was normal, then I would cry when it just read High...I couldn't cope with the monitor telling me I was infertile   so I rely on my CM which works, I am no longer stressed, I ovulate and I am happier   xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello,

Faithope - hope you survive your weekend with the civil war and it gets handed in ok with  a good mark.  Hope the BMS is still going well and that you are staying chilled out.

Sweetcheeks - I was told that ov occurs 14 days before your AF so if you have a longer cycle then you would ov later.  Tbh no idea what the urine samples were for DH and I both had to do it and bloods are for progesterone levels then he said if I was doing bloods for that i may as well "do them all" so again not really sure what he is testing for but whatever is fine with me and will get results when I go to hospital or might ask when I go and see the nurse what I ambeing tested for.  Hope that you do manage to get a cancellation.

Birba - hope you are ok and that you get as much BMS as possible before he goes on Sunday and that it works.

Tama, MissE, Muffin, Liggsy, Scouse, Suzdee72, Daxcat, Tracy, Salblade and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok and enjoy your weekends. x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Faithope - lol I've started to check the lines too, I've become obsessed but I'm thinking I'll cool off soon and not be so anxious.  If you don't use the monitor how do you know you ovulate? xxx

Hoping123 - Well i hope all results come back OK.  Thats good that they are testing you for so many things, even if you don't know what there all for   xx

To Tama, MissE, Muffin, Liggsy, Scouse, Suzdee72, Daxcat, Tracy, Salblade i don't think I've spoken to you before so Hi and i hope your all doing OK   xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*sweetcheeks* Are you ready for info overload??  I know I am ovulating because...

A: I check my CM from when AF finishes til it starts (obsessed, me? nah )
B: When my CM turns from sticky to lotiony I know fertile time is coming...when it turns like Egg Whites, I get DH in the bedroom 
C: I feel ovulation-I get pain in the ovary and feel it pop sometimes (last month I could tell you the exact minute it popped)
D: Exactley 15 days later AF turns up (Id rather it was a BFP but hay ho)

The monitor just confirmed what I already knew but I had got myself into a tiz and convinced myself that I didn't ovulate  and ended NOT ovulating because I had got so stressed. I did again after I got rid of the monitor. I am just BMS every other day through my cycle now, when I get EWCM then DH and I sometimes do every night til it goes...

I am not gloating here so hope no one thinks that I am, I hope my info might help. I never knew any of this until I started reading this site  FF


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Faithope - Wow that is amazing that you know your body in that way, i wish i did, i still don't know what to look for.  Well i do but imnot very good at noticing stuff.  Like i had period like pains for 2 days and thought that could be ovulation but because it has stopped now im not sure and i didn't notice EGCM.  I can't believe you felt it pop last month.  My biggest problem is that my cycles change all the time and are always quite long!!  I think im going to BMS tonight just to make sure.  I don't think your gloating at all, its good information for us all.  Keep me updated xxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girls!!

Sorry I've not been a very good FF but I have been mega busy with work!! I am so tired!! No personals as I'm out of the loop!

My folow up has been moved forward to 13th april, and my AMH was 22.4- they like it to be 24 and over but the nurse does see why the consultant would say no- but lets see!! Its all moving so fast!! I'm not sure what happens after the follow up so i have no idea if i get accepted what happens next!! I just really want this work- for my marriages sake! I don't think we could take another 2 years TTC naturally.

I hope you r all well and all the baby dust in the world to you all!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm Ovulating    I have a regular cycle now-I ov last month on the 2nd and today is the 2nd  so will busy tonight 

*MrsNormie* Good Luck hun!!


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello ladies I am back at long last after a long break trying to beat hidden C and pelvic pain.  The infection is still there but very very low so we are trying again.  I have hope again for the first time in a long time and with hidden C could never have conceived so I am so happy to have discovered what was wrong!  Although my eggs might be a bit on the old side    DH and I are still hopeful that we can get a long awaited BFP.

Wishing you all lots of luck, especially those who are ovulating and obviously very busy right now!   

xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all?

Faith hope you get plenty of BMS and you get your BFP this month huni.          

Vaudelin welcome back sweetie.   Really hope all those ABs have worked their magic and you get that long awaited BFP.    

Sweetcheeks it is difficult to know when you are ovulating when your body messes about so much. My cycle are so irregular too and i can never pinpoint ov. Hope you get lucky this month huni.  

Birba hope you got plenty of BMS in before DP has to go away.  

Hoping how are you doing huni?  

Mrs Normie good luck, hope things all go to plan for you.  

Sal how are you getting on with tx huni? Hope DR is going well.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*MissE*  Yes we are making sure we don't miss the eggy  As from tomorrow I will be on the dreaded 2WW         and alot of       you didn't say how you are doing?? 

*Vaudelin* Its good to hear from you again, sounds like you have been through a tough time of late but glad you have hope again 

Will update here again hopefully with good news....


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Faith keeping everything crossed that this is your month huni        . I'm doing ok thanks, not even really sure when or if i ov'd this month. Not using monitor at the mo, we have just been trying to relax but getting plenty of    just incase. We are waiting on letter to start our next FET and when i spoke to the clinic the other day they said it should be here to start with april cycle. Af should be just around the corner if it behaves so dont think the letter will be here on time. Maybe 1 more month TTC naturally before we start tx again.

Emma xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

We may be cycling together then   After this cycle, we have one cycle left then its TX time     it works out for you   xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

MissE- hello huni, I am ok thanks.  Been to see dr so just waiting for referral to hosp but with all the bank holidays coming up not expecting it soon.  Glad you got hold of the clinic and hope that AF stays away long enough for you to have it on your next cycle but if not the one after.  How is puppy?

Vaudelin - welcome back!  I am so glad that you have finished on the AB's and   that they have done the trick and you can now get a lovely BFP with no further problems.

Faithope - I guess you are now on 2ww so hope it goes quickly and that your DS spoils you today.

Sweetcheeks - hope you are ok and that you enjoy BMS whether you ov'd or not.  Have you got your hospital appt sorted for 7 weeks then?

Mrsnormie - hope the 13th goes well for you, that you get accepted and things move quickly for you.

Birba - hope you are ok and that time goes by quickly whilst DH is away.  Are you on 2ww now as well?


Salblade, Liggsy, Tama, Tracy, Scouse, Suzdee72, Daxcat and everyone else - hope are you all ok and making the most of the sunshine

AFM- am ok, think I may have ov'd yesterday as (TMI warning!) had lots of cm yesterday but then not sure if that was the leftovers from the night before!  Either way had BMS on Friday and will again tonight and back on the pineapple juice.  Am having bloods done on 11th (my birthday, wonderful pressie!) so will ask then what they are testing for and also what the urine samples were for as want to get results this time so can ask you guys if they look alright. xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* Ah thank you hun, yep on the 2ww now although my boobies aren't hurting today?? DS has spoiled me-cooked breakfast, a lovely card and some chocs  thinking of my baby angels today (mummy misses you and not a day goes by when I don't think about you xxx) Hope you have ovulated yesterday as that means we can go through the 2ww together  xxx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Hoping, not quite yet, day 13 today just a couple of days to go. DH going away today so will only manage to BMS a couple of times today and we did it yesterday but that's it   Shame but hopefully it will be enough!

A big hugh to all, sorry not personals going to spoil DH before he leaves


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - not sure now if ov'd or not as on Saturday had lots of cm but then again late last night had more but didn't have S since Friday so may have missed it.  Do you normally get the cm for a couple of days? Will just have to wait and see but we both will know in 2 weeks anyway.  x

Birba - hope you are ok now DH has gone and that he enjoyed being spoilt.

A big hello to everyone else. xx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Hoping, not bad today hun but obsessing again today over sperm count, have they increased with the vitamins, have we done it enough, will it happen naturally ... ? Wish I could take all my thoughts and throw them away ....!


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

can anyone tell me how i put those countdown things on the bottom of my signature, i noticed some women have them for how old their babies are or how long till test dates or ovulation.  how do i get one?!


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Mrs S,
click on my sticker it will take you to lyppie.com, then you can personalise. You need to get the code then copy and paste in your profile under signature!
Let me know if that works!


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi birba

I managed to do it on Lilypie.com and design it etc and i copied and pasted to my signature but when i checked it it just came out as a loads of letters and symbols, it didnt change into the picuture i designed. any ideas?


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes I think you got the wrong code, you need to get the BB, the code looks like this:



On the web site it's under the category: PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code

See if it works! x


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks ever so much birba, ive done it!

thanks for your help!


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Great!  xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey ladies  

I don't have sore boobies and i'm 3DPO   I had sore boobies the day after ov the last 3 months?? Does this mean my progesterone is low? Grrr I hate the 2ww!! Hopem you are all ok, will do personals after work   xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope- keep the PMA! I am not sure about the sore boobies but when I was pg I didn't have any symptoms and from reading on here some women do and some women don't so I would try not to worry about it.  Maybe ask your dr to test it for you if that would put your mind at rest?  I had S again last night just in case so will have bloods done next Monday and then will just have to wait and see.

Birba - analysing everything is unfortunately what we all do but DH is away now so as you said there is nothing else you can do and you gave it your best shot.  Hopefully the next SA will show that the vits are making a difference.

AmyN, Tama, Salblade, Mrsnormie, MissE, Liggsy, Scouse, Suzdee72, Vaudelin, Tracy, Sweetcheeks and anyone else I have forgotton  - hope you are all well. xx

AFM- had S a few times this month and think I have ov'd so will just wait and see but have got my bloods being tested next Monday which is something to focus on and looking after niece tonight so will hopefully get some cuddles in.  DH surprised me last night, got into bed and he said soon I couldn't sleep on my right hand side.  I asked why and he said when you are pg you can't sleep on your right as that is no good for baby!  He went on First Aid course on Sunday but I think it is so sweet that he remembered the pg bit and that it will apply to me soon!  I love him!!!


----------



## liggsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Girls,
Sorry i have been awol for ages on this thread    just thought id pop on and see how everyone is doing.

Sal great news that you have started your next tx, lots of luck hun xx

MissE, how are you hun? have you made any decisions on when to go again hun? hope your ok xx

Hoping, hows things with you? have you still been rubbing that statue for luck? give it a rub for me! xx

Tama, not sure if you still post, but i speak to you every day anyway    big hugs hun   

Vaudelin, lovely to have you back hun, cant beleive how long you have been battling that hidden c and pelvic inf    so glad you are ready to try again, will you be having another round of tx or just trying naturally for now? xx

Mrsnormie, well done on the weight loss! your AMH sounds fine to me, mine was only 11. Lots of luck with egg share hun xx

Scouse, are you still here hunny? hows things? xx

suzdee, how are you doing? are you still having IUI? xx

Hello to everyone else too, sorry im a bit behind, i see a few of you from the clomid thread here too, Birba, Amy hellooo   

I will be officially ttc naturally again after this month! this is my lst month of clomid, have had 5 months now and am half way through my 2ww. Will be going for IVF no 3 hopefully jul/aug time, just waiting to have some more tests done. Anyway, will try and keep up with you all a bit better now    xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*hoping* I didn't have sore boobies when I was pregnant last year until 5weeks  but after the nurse telling me that sore boobs are a sign of progesterone then how could I be preggers??  symptom spotting? who me...never...  What your DH was saying about the right side laying is true-if you lay on your left side then more blood is pumped around your body and is great for the womb, hence preggy women should sleep on their left sides  xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello Everyone
Just a quick post to say hello and to see how you all are doing.  Hope your all well and having lots of S   when you should be.  Babydust to everyone xxxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Just a quick post ladies!!! I think weve done it, Got my BFP!!!!!  had a positive yesterday and today, AF not due til fri/sat so still early. IM sooooooo scared but soooooo excited!!!! got to phone clinic when re test on friday and they will book me a scan..........just trying to stay positive and pray it stays!!!!!!

Amy xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*AmyN* !!! So the clomid worked then!! So happy for you, keep in touch xx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

OMG    

Congrats AMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have kept checking up on you from the Feb testers/chester thread. It is such good news, especially with all the stuff going on with the house move.  I bet you cant believe it, enjoy every minute!

AFM, just resting and trying naturally  until we try  4th icsi  in the summer.

Happy , healthy pregnancy!

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

aw thank you bluebelle!!!! 
im still in shock to be honest and dont think it has quite sunk in yet!!! I think cos its still so early im just a bit nervous....now i understand why they dont advise early testing!!! once i get to the weekend and hopefully miss a period il be much mor confident. Havent even told my mum yet....... its my birthday on saturday, so will be telling them then i think!!

I really hopethat you get your BFP very soon...you have been so supportive over the last few months, and deserve it so much!!

Will keep you posted!! xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Amy
Not spoke to you before but CONGRAULATIONS that is fab news.
     
Enjoy   xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

OMG Amy after us joking about having christmas babies you are actually having one i am soooooooooooooo pleased for you babes   , although you are my second f/f to announce a BFP today so i am a little jealous   , i am 11dpo today (af due on Friday) but ive already started getting my usual twinges & spotting today so i know she's on the way.

Sorry ive not been around girls but last month was my 1st month properly TTC again and i totally forgot about all the stress that comes with it and i found it was all i was thinking about 24/7 and everything and everyone around me was suffering so i decided i needed to take a step back and find a way to continue TTC without it totally taking over my life, so my plan is to stop charting/temping for a while but to continue using my fertility monitor and concentrate on bd'ing on my peak days then just try and put it to the back of my mind for the rest of the month, easier said than done though   .  

Tracyxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, how are you all?

Just popping on quickly to say congrats to Amy, fab news huni.        How amazing!!!!! A lovely christmas baba. Hope you have a very happy healthy pregnancy.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

I will be back on later to catch up properly, must dash. In work and just popped on for a sneaky peek.

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations Amy!  That is fantastic news and great news for this thread as well.  xxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Amy - Congratulations, that is excellent news and will be sending you sticky vibes for your Christmas bubba.

Liggsy - welcome back! Lovely to have you here until you have your tx.  The statue is still sitting by the bed and gets the occasional rub but not much action happening here but hopefully Tama and Amy have started a trend and we will be next.

MissE - any news from the clinic yet with a start date?  Any sign of AF, hopefully not.

Faithope - symptoms can be very misleading but I wouldn't worry too much if at all possible and if you are worried then maybe think about having it tested to set your mind at ease.  DH is right but I have been told not to sleep on your left as bad for your heart so when I get pg I might have to sleep standing up  

Sweetcheeks - how are you huni?  Hope you are ok

Birba - hope you are ok, when does DH return?  Hope it goes quickly for you

Tracy - hope AF doesn't make an appearance and you are the third person to announce their BFP on here. x

Vaudelin - hope you are doing ok now you are off the abs and you have success

Salblade - hope the injectins are going well for you.

A big hi to everyone else

AFM- last night was lovely with niece as she was awake for two hours and giggling away.  I think I am on 2ww but not 100% sure I ov'd, got bloods on Monday when I will ask what they are testing for and what the urine test was for so know a bit more. x


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Just popping on to say   to Amy on your   . I'm so pleased for you   .


I keep reading how you're all doing and I hope to see some more BFPs very soon     . 


I'm still jabbing away   . Just waiting for a/f who's decided to go missing   .
salx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

hi girls

just wanted to pop on to say CONGRATULATIONS AMY!!!!!            XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Amy - that's fab news hun, mega congratulations!!!!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey ladies  

Well I'm 5 DPO ov and still no sore boobies, maybe I tried to ovulate but didn't, time will tell I guess....

How is everyone??

 xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girls

**ESSAY ALERT**

Faithope- Maybe its good sign!! when i was pregnant first time- no symptoms just felt faint once, and second time everything under the sun!! I hpe you get ur BFP! and btw, when are you DR'ing?? Clinic reckons i'll be doing it in like 2 months so we may cycle near each other!!

rungirl- how you doing? xx

salblade- how is the DR'ing going?? xx

Hoping- glad you had nice time with your neice- hope bloods go ok xx

Vaudelin- hope you're ok xx

MissE- do you know when you're starting again?? Hope you get a natural BFP! xx

Tracyxx- Hope you are doing ok with the TTC naturally- the stress is awful!! I get so obsessed!! xx

sweetcheeks2009- hope you're ok xx

Amy- so happy for you hun!! xx

bluebell- all the luck in the world hun xx

Liggsy- hope this cycle works for you hun!! xx

Birba- hope you're doing ok!!

Tama- how does it feel to have success finally after 6 years!! I'm so happy for you!! xx

Daxcat- Hope pregnancy is going smoothly for you hun! xx

To anyone I have missed, hope you are all doing well with 2ww, AF, tx, and any waits for appointments!!

AFM- Appointment with GP Monday- very excited!!, SA and follow up on Wednesday and i will finally have my answer!! The clinic manager said i can egg share, its just whether or not consultant is happy for me to go ahead depending on SA results!! I'm almost bursting with excitement!! No sign of ov'ing or AF or nothing!! The only thing on my mind really is my weight- I've lost all motivation and i need it to go down!! *STOP BEING A FATTY EMMA AND START TO DIET* lol 

Baby dust to all!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - hope you are ok and not going too    Like Mrsnormie said people get BFP with no signs and just think of all the people who get pg and don't know until they miss AF.  If they had signs then they may know before missing AF so keep hopeful.  Easier said than done but when we lose PMA it just makes it all ten times worse I think.

Mrsnormie - hope you get on ok on Monday and Wednesday and get the go ahead to get going soon.

Liggsy, Salblade, AmyN, Tama, MissE, Scouse, Tracey, Sweetcheeks, Vaudelin, Birba, Bluebell and all the others who I seem to have forgotton right now - hope you are all ok and remember, tomorrow is Friday


----------



## keyno1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies
Please can i join in the thread   I recognise a few of you from another thread Faithope , Hoping123 and sweetcheeks   .
How are you ladies doing ?
I'm currently starting another natural cycle , really     that we get a BFP. We have decided June is the month to go and see the immune specialist and then hopefully after that we can get cracking again.
Hello to everybody else


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Morning Ladies 

Sorry I've not been on FF-I went to work yesterday, started to feel queasy, got worse that by lunchtime I wanted to throw up  I went home, fell asleep for 3 hrs, woke up with a temp and then had chronic diarrhoea  Surely by having a temperature, then any embie that might have been made this month wouldn't survive such a temperature change??  They say that your body shouldn't overheat and be 37 degrees at all times?

*Keyno1 *  nice to see you here    you get your BFP hun xx

*Hoping* and *MrsNormie* You have a point-when I was pregnant last yr I had no sore boobies or felt ovulation so I guess it is possible...9 days and we will find out 

*MrsNormie* DH and I have to go through our cash kitty and then decide but think I will be DR ing end of May or June time, depends on my AF dates, if its stays regular then I expect my AF on the 17th of each month. Look like we maybe cycling together 

Hi to everyone else, I'm drinking flat lemonade to get rid of the sickness..it works


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just a quickie as am actually busy at work but Faithope hope you feel better huni and still keep the hope alive as I have read people on here who are very sick during 2ww and still get BFP so you never know.  Hope the lemonade works and you have a nice weekend.

Hope everyone else has a nice weekend too, will be on later when DH goes out! x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks Hoping   I am trying to think  , I do feel different this month than the other months, I have backache too but that could be cos I am poorly, don't you just love the 2ww?!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Faithope
My friend just found out she was pregnant and she fell ill during her 2ww, she was full of cold, so you never know.  I hope its a sign for you   xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm in the second week of the 2ww and my nose will NOT stop running??!!  maybe its just hairfever!
So, nice to have a positive on here...hooray Amy Xxxxxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm new to the thread - hello!

I'm 10 DPO today and driving myself mad symptom spotting.  I'm becoming obsessed!

Right now I'm watching 'Bringing baby home' on the Home & Health channel - I know I'm setting myself up for a fall if AF arrives, but just can't snap out of it and get a grip!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah thanks for that *Sweetcheeks*  I hope so too....      

*Rungirl* 2ww is harder in the 2nd week isn't it? I am due to test/AF next weekend, if I don't get brown CM on the 16th I will then know that maybe, just maybe..........

*catkin*  I love watching baby programmes, I have even got DH watching them, he's knows all the terminology now  I think if you think of it in a positive way and can visualise yourself in that position then it all helps. If AF does come then you can think negatively then, not before!  

AFM-TMI alert but my CM is bright white!! It normally has a yellowish tinge to it by now but its not......     I am so not symptom spotting  much....


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Faithope - yes mine is too...my cm is bright white too??  I agree step away from google!!!! Xxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - stop it!   Guess you are feeling better as you are back but have no idea what the bright white cm means but I guess you have googled it?  We are both due on next weekend so lets hope that we both have good news although my AF is never regular so won't really know until the middle of the next week.

Catkin - welcome to the mad house!  Symptom spotting is part of life for us now and I dont think watching baby programmes makes any difference to our sanity levels.  I also watch them but unlike Faithope I have not managed to get DH into them so have to watch them when he is out but tbh they are all repeats anyway so trying to stay away from that channel for now.

Rungirl - how are you?  I am sure you were on this thread a long time ago. Hope the 2nd week goes ok for you.

Tama - how are you?  Hopefully still doing ok and got a date for your scan now.

Liggsy - how are you? any nice plans for the weekend?

MissE - did you get the letter from the clinic?

Salbade, AmyN, Mrsnormie, Birba, Tracy, Vaudelin, Scouse, Suzdee72, Sweetcheeks and anyone else reading this  
and hope you have a lovely weekend in the sun.

AFM- AF is due sometime around next weekend so am on 2ww altho' not sure if definitely ov'd.  Does anyone else feel sick on 2ww?  I have had it for last few months so know it is not a pg sign necessarily but it is very bizarre and comes and goes throughout the day. Weird.


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

My letter arrived today and i can start fet with aprils af which should be here in a day or 2. Looks like i will be leaving you all. I will be looking in every day to see how you are all getting on and i hope that we all get those bfps. i will pop on from time to time to let you know how i am getting on.

Sending you all tons of    

Emmaxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rungirl* I am staying away from goggle 

*Hoping* I am feeling alot better, I have had a small meal this evening and drank plenty of water, the queasiness has gone, gurgle tummy has not  both you and I can go  together in the next week then 

*MissE* Im sorry that you are leaving us but you are moving on closer to your dreams       please keep in touch hun  Good Luck!!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi All

Hope your all well.

Just a quick note to say i got my first ever PEAK on my monitor this morning so im really really happy!  I can't believe it, never had one before and this is my 3rd cycle of using the monitor, yay.

Good Luck to everyone for this month, hope we get our BFP's xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*sweetcheeks*  now get    xx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies!
Sorry I've been AWOL but I am in ITaly at the moment coming back to UK tomorrow and I haven't had too much time!

So what's going on? Hope you are all well my lovelies, I am almost done with the first of the dreaded 2WW so half way there!

Big hugh


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

My mum has just freaked me out-let me just explain, my mum has a 'pregnancy nose' meaning she can tell you that you are preggers before you know..she knew I was pregnant last yr, she mentioned it to my sister and days later I went round to tell her and she looked at my sister and said 'told you'. Mum also said to a lady, who my mum used to childmind her baby, many yrs ago, 'are you pregnant?' it turned out that she was and had only just found out the day before   Any way onto today-my boobs are NOT sore, every month they are sore, same pattern, same days blah, blah, blah. Anyway I said to her that I feel different this month, not meaning that I think I am pregnant cos I don't think I am, she pipes up 'I said to your sister two days ago that I think you are'     If I am, I will market my mum and the HPT industry will go downhill fast


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Faithope I am praying for you your mum is right  . How good would it be to get a BFP before your IVF, when will you know?

I will blow you lots of Good Luck bubbles x


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Faithope - wow, fingers crossed your mum's nose is right! Quite a gift! 

Sweetcheeks, thrilled you've got a peak at last -  hooray!  Make the most of it  

To everyone else - Hi! Hope you're all enjoying the weather.  Doesn't the sunshine make you feel more positive!

AFM, couldn't hold out til OTD and POAS this morning (11 DPO).  No surprise to get a BFN.  Plus, when I checked the box the HPT was a year out of date - oops.  Not due to test til Tuesday, but might sneak another one in tomorrow morning

xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Ooohhh, that's very exciting Faithope!!  Watch this space, eh...... XXXXX


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tracy* The funny thing is I still have a whole week to wait  'it' might not have even implanted yet but my mum has cheered me up  THANK YOU FOR MY EXTRA BUBBLES     will send some back 

*catkin* I will 'sack' my mum if AF turns up next sunday  and tell her that id rather not know her 'hunches'.. Sorry you got the nasty BFN  but an out of date HPT....try again in afew days...

*rungirl* only 7 days to go....


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girlies

I wanted to ask about that list that went around about good things to eat whilst having tx (it was a few pages ago mind!!)

I wanted to give it all a go!!!  xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

I've left you at 1000 Bubbles Faithope, I hope they do the trick and this is your month x


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

MissE - excellent news that you can go again when AF arrives but please don't feel like you have to leave us as it would be lovely to still keep in touch.

Faithope - ooerr, let's hope your mum is right with her nose and she can say "told you" next weekend.

Sweetcheeks - yah for your peak!  Enjoy the BMS and hope you get your good news too

Birba - hope you have had a lovely time in Italy and are safely back home now.  Seems like there are quite a few of us due to test next weekend so   that we all get good results

Catkin- sorry you got BFN but it was early and if the test was out of date is probably best to wait until Tuesday.

Tracy - hope you are ok.

Liggsy - how are you? Hopefully enjoying your sunny weekend with JOck

Salblade - how if the dr'ing going?  Hopefully good so you can move onto the next stage

AmyN and Tama - hope your bubbas are still doing ok

Vaudelin - how is the ttc going?  Hope you feel better now you are off the ab's.

Hope anyone i have missed is also ok

afm- Birthday and bloods tomorrow so off out tonight for dinner and just chilling with DH.  Please blow me some more good luck bubbles for tmrw and next weekend when AF is due, feel completely normal so dont think I am pg but I guess you never know


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tracy* WOW thank you so much  thats alot of bubbles  I have left yours at 8000 

*Hoping* Lots of bubbles blown your way 

GOOD MORNING all


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Faithope i need all the luck i can get   

Hoping123    i hope you are having a great day!!, i've bumped your bubbles up to 1000 too, i think we all need some extra bubble luck   

MrsNormie ive bumped you up to 1000 bubbles too you deserve it after all that weight loss, whats your secret? Ive got 2st to loss before my FET so i need to get a move on   

Tracyx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope and Tracy - thank you for the bubbles, I really need them right now.

My birthday is tomorrow and right now I just want to cry.  DH and I are not getting on at all and he has gone out for the day, not sure when he is coming home.  I blame him for me not being pregnant but I can't say that to him so moan at him for silly things instead.  Being on 2ww seems really hard this time and I don't want to do this anymore.  I just want to concentrate on us getting on but can't afford to stop ttc as it has taken nearly four years already and need to get IVF going in case it takes a few cycles. 

HOpe you are all feeling better than me and sorry for being so down.


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hoping i know how you feel as TTC really stresses me out and i take it out on o/h by getting really really moody with him all the time and it's not even his fault, but i normally know when ive gone too far and normally need to apologise for being a B*TCH before he gets to the storming out stage   . A part of me can't wait until i get my BFP just to stop all the arguements because we get on great 99.9% of the time until i start getting stressed so i know as soon as the stress of TTC goes we will be fine.
Tracyx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks you for my extra bubbles!!!!

I just followed a low saturated fat diet- never exceeded 18g (you're allowed 20g a day), and I only ate 3 times a day- only snacked (rarely....lol who am i kidding- at first i snacked all the time!!) on ice lollies as no fat in them and on fruit or jelly or low fat yoghurt, etc


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hoping just saw your post hun, so sorry you are feeling down. TTC is a difficult journey and it gets evenj the strongest people, you already know that it's not about blaming anybody really, it's just a very difficult journey and you need to stay strong together, try to talk to him and then ask him how is he feeling in this situation, listen to him and he will listen to you. Sometimes that's all it takes, acknowledging each other feelings.
Stay strong and chin up, stress is poison hun you know it, here's a big hugh to you   xxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you ladies for yesterday, all good now.  I am obviously just feeling hormonal as wrote down how i was feeling then read it back an hour later and it seemed a  bit silly really.  DH came home and we made up  

And now it is my birthday!  Have been very spoilt already and it is only just after 8.  Got to do bloods at 10 then off to work until 3 where no doubt I will be spoilt even more.  Not a bad life really.

Hope everyone has a good Monday and thank you again for the support yesterday. x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Have  a fab Birthday!!! Xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!" hoping, I hope you a great (stress free) birthday x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*hoping* don't feel like you are being sily, we all have off days  glad you and DH made up  xxx


----------



## liggsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hoping,     have a lovely day being spoilt hun. Glad you and dh made up, this IF journey really is so hard   

MissE, glad you will be starting FET soon hun, wishing you lots of luck xx

hello to everyone else too


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm 9 DPO and I got     O well, on to next month...xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Faithope its too early!!!!!! Naughty naughty!!     Wait til the test day!! Its not over til the AF!! xxxx

happy birthday hoping!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*MrsNormie* I have, for the last 3 months, taken a HPT on the 11th of the month  and all have been BFN  maybe I should break the cycle and I might get the result I want....


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Hoping - hope you've had a lovley day!

Faithope, I see you're a fellow POAS early bird - sometime too difficult to hold off isn't it?!  You never know, your mum might still be right...give it a few more days.  Fingers crossed for you x

Hello to all the other lovely ladies, hope you're having a good day.

AFM - now on 13 DPO. POAS again yesterday (this time an in date one!) - BFN!  Got a few drops of spotting yesterday and inceasingly more spotting through out the day today - light pink rather than bright red so far.  Sorry if TMI!  Plus, had nearly evey type of CM today - sticky, creamy and now EWCM - what's that about?!  Again, sorry if TMI!  So, the fat lady is not yet singing, but is certainly warming up.  No longer think this cycle was the one!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Catkin*  for your BFN, I think my mum wants this as much as we do so is trying to keep the  up but I have been here so many times before-its a BFN this month and so will next month...I need a miracle....


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

happy birthday hoping, hope you are feeling better!


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Faithope- wheres your PMA girl!!! Come on now- you will get your miracle- I know you will, I can feel it!! If it gets to the point of TX, me and you will hopefully cycle together and we can support each other!! We will both get our miracles!!!

Hope everyone is good!! I had my gp appointment today!!!! Shes so proud of me for donating eggs- thinks its amazing, and she thinks i will need IVF treatment, and apparently it is getting harder to have ICSI on NHS noe (in bristol), so i am doing the right thing by doing this route, and she says she knows i will get pregnant!! She said the odds are all in my favour!! So fingers crossed!!  


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*MrsNormie*      for us both


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning!!!

MrsNormie - all sounding positive, hunXx   

Faithope - its still early, and its not over til af arrives.   
Catkin - i'm keeping everything crossed for you.   

Hoping - Hope you had a FAB Birthday, with lots of treats and fun!!!!   

Afm - i thought my af turned up 4 days early, as had slight spotting last night, when i wipped?!  i'm 11dpo, thought maybe implantation bleed??!!  

Hi to birba and tracy Xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*rungirl* Any spotting today??  its implantation for you 

AFM I did another HPT this morning (I only do the 99p jobbies from savers) and still a BFN, my boobs have started to be abit sore, it started last night, bit late now though...

xxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Right i decided we need some PMA on this thread- and I am *BRIMMING* with positivity today I wanted to share some with your girlies!!!!

*WE WILL GET PREGNANT!!!!  
WE WILL BE MUMMYS!!!!
WE WILL BE THE BEST MUMS IN THE WHOLE WORLD!!!  
OUR BABIES WILL BE THE BEST THING THAT HAS EVER HAPPENED TO US!!! 

and the best thing about it all.....   

....WE HAVE EACH OTHER!!!!!!!!!  *
​
*If it wasn't for your girls!! I couldn't do it without you all! We are all awesome and we will get there!!*

Love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mrsnormie- just what we need!  Excellent news that your gp is so supportive and I am sure she is right that the tx will work for you (and also hopefully the couple you are going to help). 

Faithope - as the others have said keep the PMA and   that your mum will still be right

Rungirl - hopefully it is implantation bleed, 11dpo could still happen so fingers crossed you will have a lovely weekend, will you test or just wait and see?

Liggsy - hello huni, how are you?  Where abouts are you in your cycle?

Catkin - sorry about the BFN and it's not tmi about your cm, I can't say I have noticed what mine is like when spotting starts but will try to keep a note of it so you know what others have.  THe things we do!

Tracy - hope you are well, think you must be coming up to the end of your 2ww so hope you are feeling ok

Birba - how are you?

MissE - how are you?  Has AF made an appearance yet so you can  get going with the FET, not sure how it works exactly but hope it doesn't take too long before your snow babies get back into you

Sweetcheeks - how are you?  I have lost track of where you are in cycle but hope you are good anyway.

Salblade - how is the cycle going?  Hopefully not too many s/e and you are still ok.

Tama, Vaudelin, Scouse, Amyn, and anyone else i have missed - hope you are ok.

AFM - had a lovely birthday with DH as only at work for four hours where I got lots of nice pressies.  Bloods went ok in the morning, th eurine test the other week was for clamydia which came back fine.  Will get my results next week and nurse was telling me what to say to cons when I get the appt so was quite useful.  Will tell you all what the results are so you can help me decipher them if that is ok.  Enjoy the sunshine. x


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi All,
hoping I'm OK thanks for asking hun. CD 22 6 days to go for testing ...! Have some AF type pains but it comes and goes, bbs big but NOT sore, which is weird for me...
fnger crossed ....!

Just a flying post as I'm at work, hope you're all well!

big hugh


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*MrsNormie* Ah bless you hun, thats really kind and just what I needed!!!!!! Heres a  I am trying but after3 years of HPT's, having 1 failed pregnancy in that time and seeing all those BFN's, it kinda makes me feel crap and useless BUT I am a POAS addict and cause my own misery  So with that said, I am attending POAS anonymous and will get over my addiction  Roll on IVF!!!!!!!!

*Hoping* Glad you had a nice Birthday  looking forward to helping you with your test results 

*birb*


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Wahey!!!  You go MrsNormie!!!  That's great PMA PMA Xxxxx

Hoping - Glad you had a lovely Birthday and lots of presseis xx

Birba - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun, sending you some positive vibes your way    

Faithope - still time to change to a bfp, hun its early days.

I'm still slightly spotting but only when i wipe, its probably just af coming early!  Won't test as toooo depressing seeing the single pink line!  but you never know?!  Must stay positive Xxxxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah MrsNormie, you've cheered me right up! Thanks!  

Hoping - glad you had a lovely birthday and were spoiled x

Faithope - don't give up hope - it WILL happen for you  

Birba - hope it's a BFP for you x

Rungirl - if AF hasn't shown up today it might very well be implantation bleeding, fingers crossed! x

Liggsy, Tracy, all the other lovely ladies - hope all going well for you x

AFM - AF showed up in full force today   Trying to think positive and tell myself that next month will be the one - have a load of new supplements to start taking!!  Plus have invested in a CBFM so that should arrive in a couple of days - haven't bothered with OPKs before as didn't think they worked for girlies with PCOS, but seem some ladies are using them successfully.

Big hugs to you all x


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi ladies,

how are we today?

Catkin sorry your AF arrived, stay strong hun and think of the new supplements to try next month  

Rungirl thanks hun hope so too, have some AF symptoms today nothing major but it's there.... 8 DPO today 5 days left to test.... Trying my best NOT to test early!

Started the gym again yesterday and it felt good, tonight going to do Yoga and later on reflexology, so looking forward to it!

Talk later lovelies xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

The witch arrived last night!  three days early?!  Hey ho, there's always next month.
Big hugs and luck to everyone Xxxx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi ladies,
well I didn't follow my own advice and I tested today ... well it's a very very very faint BFP....!

tested on the one-step strips (10miu) twice and on both tests I could see a faint line...... Tempted to test on clearblue digital but I think it's a bit too early, I don't know what's the cut off on those (think 25miu?)

please please please stick


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone


Hi birba a cautious   , I hope that line gets darker over the next few days      .


Hi rungirl sorry a/f turned up   . Lots of      for next month.


Hi catkin sorry a/f turned up   . Hope the cbfm works for you   .


Hi MrsNormie your PMA is great   .


Hi Hoping glad you had a good birthday   .


Hi Faithope really hope a/f stays away for you   .


Hi liggsy, Tracy, Emma, Tama, Vaudelin and everyone else   .


Well tx is going fine   . I get to start stims tomorrow and have my EC booked for the 27th April so it's all go for me now. Really hope to see some more lovely BFPs on this thread.
salx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

I tested on clearblue digital confirms Pregnant 1-2 weeks! OMG!!


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations Birba!  Fabulous news xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*birba!!* 

If you got your BFP this early then theres def no way I am preggers this month, I didn't even have a hint of a line. Have your boobies been hurting much? Its great that theres a BFP on this thread 

*salblade* Good luck with the TX   

*rungirl*  I know how you feel


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Faithhope - my  bbs are NOT sore AT ALL! So weird.... but it's very early days so don't despair yet, sore bbs don't mean much clearly!

Sending you positive vibes hun!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks hun, my boobs are killing me-when I was pregnant last yr, they didn't hurt at all, thats why I was hoping this was the month but no. O well, what will be, will be


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah so that's actually normal not having sore bbs? Didn't know that ....!

It's such a difficult journey, even now don't want to get too excited just in case...... 

Please please stick little bean!


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Birba fantastic news babes, 8dpo is a really early BFP you either have a very strong little beanie in there or twinnies maybe!!  

I hope you don't mind me asking but why are you taking clomid, do you not ovulate yourself? I'm just asking as I ovulate myself but someone told me that it can improve egg quality and help raise progesterone level so I was just wondering.

Tracyx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Tracey! I have low AHM (reduced ovarian reserve) so my cons put me on Clomid to enhance, to top up DH has low sperm count so we wanted to enhance the "target" for the swimmers and... looks like it worked!
If you ovulate OK and your DH is fine the'll prolly wont' give you clomid, re egg quality doctors are divided if a low ovarian reserve means low quality too, clomid certainly gives a boost!

Good luck hun! xxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

CCCOOOONNNNGGGGRRRRAAAATTTTUUUULLLLAAAAATTTTIIIIIOOOONNNSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Oh Birba!!!! So happy for you  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AFM- quick post as had a right day of it!!!! I got approved for egg share- and hopefully egg collection will be early june!!  DH (well not so D) well we had a bad row on way home- as sperm came back good- just slow and the consultant said when asked that i could get pregnant TTC naturally- but i've stopped oving so obviously an issue- after a long talk and row, DH gave in and said 'we are gonna do it anyway so whats the point of fighting'

I know he doesn;t want to do this, but i didn't ask to have PCOS and we can't go on like this- its impossible for both of us!!!

Hope you r all ok  xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*MrsNormie*  thats TTC for you-it tests the best of relationships hun  xx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks Mrs Normie!  Sorry you're having these probs with (D)H hun, it's a difficult journey for both of you .... big hugh to you


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

12DPO and my boobs are hurting alot..... 3 days to go.. no other synptoms, I'm not eating as much as I usualy do with PMS...time will tell.... Hope you are all ok??


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

my mum was wrong   I have started brown spotting which means AF is coming in the next day or two-bang on time!! O well, one more month to try before we part with 5 Grand and hope to get a baby from that (or 2)           

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry Faithope  .  Let's hope this month is the one for you  

Come join us on the March/April cycle buddies thread x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Faithope - So sorry to hear your news      

I agree with catkin79, come and join our new thread it will be nice to see you on there xx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

well just a quick update really as I'm in a rush!!!

Clinic appointment- the SA was a major suprise!!! 160million/ml, 8% morphology but slow movers!! (80% slow, 14% not really moving, 6% nothing) and DH asked them if it was a good sample- they said it was very good, and i asked if we could get pregnant naturally and she said YES!!!!! (she didn't say it as happy as i'm saying it, but i am so pleased!!)

Problem is, I am no longer ovulating  so we'd need something like clomid or injections, but hey NO IVF  I would do it if i needed it, but DH is really not comfortable with it and it was making our marriage hard work!!

Things have changed dramatically these last couple of days, I am no longer egg sharing, due to the strain on our marriage and the fact the clinic got funny when we asked them about natural conception chances- and tried to charge us for all the stuff done so far- even though they said they would waiver it!! So bye bye clinic!!

I suppose things have changed for us because i FINALLY got accepted at BCRM and i rang them to cancel the appointment (20th) and me and DH were so indecisive about whether or not to go to BCRM as its 15 mins away, 3rd best in country and also its NHS. So i asked if they could fit us in any earlier, and they said 3rd may, which we were both off and i said i would get back to them. Well i called today and the bloke said, we can actually fit you in monday at 3pm!!!!!! So here we go again girlies!!! I lost 20lbs to get accepted there and we both decided that since his sperm had dramatically improved, we are gonna see if they'll let us try clomid  lets pray this works for us!!!

so girlies what do you reckon!!!  xxxxx


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

hi MrsM
I think it's fantastic news about your DH sperm!

I'd say for sure ask to try Clomid, I have seen a lot of success stories of ladies that started to ovulate on clomid/tamoxifen. 

Of course it depends on your specific problem but any clinic would give you a few months of clomid before trying assisted reproduction, it just makes sense.

(My clomid success arrived at second try)

Best of luck honey!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Mrs Normie - I would just like to give you abit of hope.  I was diagnosed with pcos when i was 20 and i went to the fertility clinic for 5 years trying to conceive and had no luck    I then had a long break and within 2 years i fell pregnant naturally     It was a massive shock as they told me this wasn't possible so please hang on in there, it can happen    xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Mrs.Normie - that great news about dh his SA, and also that you might be able to get pregnant naturally   

Sorry to ask, but what is clomid for?  i know its used for ladies who have pcos and don't ovulate, but can its also be used for a short luetal cycle??  The past two months i have been 25/26 days instead of the /2829, and i always spot at least a few days before full flow af?  I wonder if its worth having my progesterone tested??

Hope eveyone has a lovely week-end 
Xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Morning Ladies

*MrsNormie*    brilliant SA result  xxxx

Hi to all you lovely ladies

AFM my AF arrived this morning-the positive in that is that yesterday my brown spotting wasn't as brown as other months, it was darker CM than normal then when I woke up-full on AF, so thats great  Maybe B6 is helping, who knows...

Have a great day, I'm now on a 4 week countdown to IVF....


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Faithope nice to hear your positive and nearly back on the rollercoaser, i'm keeping everything crossed for you hunny.  How much B6 do you take??  Is it for the pre-af spotting?? XXXx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*rungirl* Hiya, I looked at Angelbumps fertility thread and on there she used Vitamin B6 to help progesterone and it seems to have already had an impact on my pre-AF spotting (ie I got none ) I take 10mg a day (thats one tablet) I get mine from Lloyds pharmacy and for 60 they were only £1  I will post the link for Angelbumps thread if you like?

I also take these: Evening Primrose Oil capsules from AF to Ovulation 3000mg

Co-Emzyne Q-10 35mg 1 a day

Zinc 10mg a day

Folic Acid

Omega 3 1000mg 1 a day

I don't take a conception vitamin, I seem to be responding to what I am taking so I won't change that. I will take a pregnancy one, once I am            

I was told not to bother to take anything except Folic Acid but I know Evening Primrose Oil has helped me get a regular cycle. Even if it is just psychological then its worth it 

Think it, dream it, believe it... it WILL happen for you...power of positive thinking - it truly works! I saw this and thought I would share it


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0 this is the thread *rungirl*


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi faithope what does it mean if you have brown spotting before AF actually starts? xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I found this on the internet (so its not nessacary true!!)

Abnormal spotting shows up at times other than the above mentioned times. Abnormal spotting lasts for days. It’s abnormal to spot days before your menstrual cycle is due. The causes of abnormal spotting vary.

One common cause of spotting several days before the menstrual cycle is due is low progesterone. It’s the hormone progesterone that helps to maintain the uterine lining for pregnancy and when progesterone level drops, the menstrual cycle occurs. In women who are deficient in progesterone, they will see spotting several days to a week before their cycle is due. This can also cause minor infertility and early miscarriage.

Hence why I started B6, seems to have done the trick as I didin't spot this month, CM was darker but not brown. xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Faithope,  that's really interesting!!  I have had three AWFUL af's since January when i had an erpc for misccarriage, and for all three i've spotted at least 3-4 before tha af started its heavy flow.  Might ask for a progesterone test is that the test on day 23?  Is it the same test to see if you have ovulated??

Oh sorry for all the questions!!!

Just sat down and am drinking a cocktail in a can....   its a cosmopolitian in a can from M&S, and its going down nicely.
Thanks for the tip on B6, i read somewhere to start at 25mg?  Did you say you are taking 10mg?

Hope everyone is enjoying the week-end Xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*rungirl* the ovulation test, tests your progesterone levels, so yes this is the one you take 7 days after you ovulate, which is a different day for most women, as I ovulate day 17/18/19 of my cycle, so I wouldn't test on CD21, if that makes sense? I would test 24/25/26 of my cycle  My last test for progesterone was 19, I was told this showed ovulation.

I will stick to taking 10mg B6 because I also eat food with it in so that would mean I am getting more than just that 1 vitamin  for example, my bran flakes that I eat each morning has 0.4mg which is 25% of my recommended daily allowance, just in that bowl of cereal. It has worked for me with the amount I am taking 

I am jealous of that cosmo cocktail you are supping!!  I am a bore at the mo, I stopped drinking at xmas, I miss my wine  xx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

MrsNormie - fantastic news.  Hope you get the Clomid!  If not, you could try Vitex, a herbal supplement that's good for ladies with PCOS, but you can't take Vitex and Clomid together.

I've also been following Angelbumps' fertility protocol for the last 2.5 weeks.  I'm taking Vitamin B6 too, but taking 50g - ordered from Healthspan, can't remember how much but quite reasonable I think as was for 360 tablets (a full year's worth!)

My luteal phase (number of days from Ovulation to AF) averages 11 days, but has been as short as 3 days!!!  This month, having only taken B6 for 2 weeks, my luteal phase was 13 days and only minor spotting before AF showed up in full force.  I'm thrilled and will definitely be keeping up with the B6 

Good luck to those in 2WW - are there any left? xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi again,

Nice to hear the positive of B6 think i might have to get some and see if it works for the pre-spotting - so is pre-spotting low progesterone??  Catkin is taking 50mg and Faithope is taking 10mg, so will have a read on google and see what is the recommended daily amount?  I suppose if you already have a healthy diet and cereals that have B6 you can take the lower amount.
So, is it best to have my progesterone tested?  Or just start B6 and see what happens....Xxx

Thank you lasies for your replies and support!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*catkin* I'm glad i'm not the only one who has had success with Vitamin B6, I noticed a difference and can only put it down to the B6 as everything else I take, I have taken for ages xx

*rungirl* I would suggest starting at the 10mg, then see if it makes a difference, if it doesn't, you can increase it  my rice crispies has 1.7mg and it says thats 88% of RDA, so I don't think you need much to make an impact  If you have seen your GP for infertility then you should have already had this tested. Try the B6 then take it from there  This is just what I would do, if you want to try a different way then go for it hun


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi faithope I wasn't aware that brown spotting meant that! Maybe I need to take B6 aswell. As I'm taking my temp too would this reflect on my chart? Glad I saw you had wrote that as I thought brown spotting before AF was normal! Thank you xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Faithope - i had my level one immunes tested last month as i've now had 4 miscarriages.  The tests all cam back normal except i'm aneamic - so i started iron tables and i just read the label and each tablet has 4mg of B6, and i'm on two a day, so total of 8mg.  And this month i started spotting monday and full af wednesday, so only two days, last month its was 4 days, so i'm taking B6 and i didn't even know it?!! and its worked!!!  So, hopefully next month it will be better too!
Have you heard of cyclogest the progesteone pessaries?  There was a thread on this and woman with short lueatual cycle.
Amazing day, up at the crack of dawn and selling bits and bobs at the bootfair, good fun but knackered!

Big hugs to all Xxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*sweetcheeks* Im no expert in B6, or brown spotting for that matter, as with alot of things, brown spotting can mean a number of things, it's just one of the things I found on the internet. It seems to have made a difference to my cycle, catkins and rungirls so I think there must be something in it  its worth a try anyway 

*Rungirl* The weird thing is I don't have a short LP-mine has always been 15 days so I am thankful for that, its the brown spotting before my AF that had me concerned, B6 has sorted that     xxxxx

I'm in a really good, positive mood-I found a positive ******** page and just reading has made me smile and think positive!!!                               

I CAN AND WILL BE PREGNANT AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi faithope - I think I might see how many spotting days I have this cycle and then increase my B6 intake to see if it gets any better. Thanks for the info and advice xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

We can be the B6 girls!!!  Sounds like a 80's band??!!! xx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello ladies

Hope you've all had a fab weekend.

Faithope - glad you're feeling positive hun. I'm reading a book at the moment that recommends daily affirmations for different stages of the menstrual cycle - the power of positive thinking! Feel a bit  but thought I'd give it a go.

Sounds like a few of us have had some success with vitamin B6, but be careful not to take too high a does as apparently can cause (reversible) nerve damage. And take care that you don't become deficient in vitamin B12. More details can be found in Angelbumps' fertility protocol: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Hugs to all


----------



## birba (Feb 7, 2011)

catkin I did positive affirmations every day this cycle, felt nuts but I also visualised the sperm and egg meeting after BMS .... well something defo worked this month I got my BFP!


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Birba - will defo try it this cycle then! I want my BFP! xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hiya 

*catkin* Thats why I am only taking 10mg, all these vitamins we are taking are in our daily food intake anyway 

*Birba* I am all for Positive affirmations!! I joined a ******** page which is full of them and each day they wish you a happy day and I must say it really helps the     because ** can be a place where all you see are other peoples scans and baby news so turn a negative into a positive 

AFM started this monday morning with a huge  on my face, yes I am on my AF, yes I am still not pregnant BUT I have a gorgeous husband who doesn't stop telling me he  me and I am very lucky to have my DS, life could be much worse so PMA all the way!!!

Have a lovely day ladies


----------



## LisaD* (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi ladies can I join you please? 

My hubby had a vasectomy reversal in March last year and we were very lucky as the op was a great success and my hubby's first SA was amazing! We got out BFP in January, it was the first month of using a CBFM, sadly we lost our little angel at 10 1/2 weeks - 6 weeks ago tomorrow. It's been the most difficult experience of my life but I feel that I am ready to start moving forward.

My first AF since the MC turned up yesterday which for the first time ever I was really pleased about! It's very heavy at the moment but I don't care I'm just glad she's here and we can start TTC again soon! I reset my CBFM and can't wait to start POAS!   

It would be lovely to get to know you all, I only really post on the VR thread but I love this site and it has been a great comfort over the last couple of years.

It'll take me a while to catch up but I'll get reading! 

Hope you're all having a good day and the sun is shining where you are xx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to LisaD.  I think I follow your diary?  So sorry to hear about your MC, so devastating.  Very reassuring to hear though that your DH's op was successful - at least you know you can get a BFP so I would just go for it if I were you!

We are now TTC naturally again.  I haven't been taking my Pregnacare conception for a while and have been having some really short AFs (20 days and then last month was 24 days) - I am now wondering if the Pregnacare conception contains B6 and that is the reason why!  Would be interesting to know so must check when I get home.  I am taking it again now so we will see what happens this month...

I am also using a CBFM - I think they are great.  Am currently waiting for the little eggie symbol so I can jump on DH!

Hope you are are well - it is a glorious day here in London and is going to be 23 degrees tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey *LisaD * We have already 'met'  Good to see you on this thread  I found my first AF after my miscarriage was 7 days long rather than my normal 4/5 days, it was slightly heavier too. Good luck with the CBFM again and  it bring=s you a BFP very soon  xx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Welcome LisaD.  So sorry to hear what you've gone through recently. Fingers crossed you get another BFP very soon! x

Hi Vaudelin.  I think there's 10mg B6 in Pregnacare conception - the same amount that Faithope is taking and has noticed an improvement with it.

Faithope - loving the  ! What's the ******** page?  I might have to join it too for inspiration!

 Hugs to all


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

p.s LisaD & Vaudelin - why not come join us on the March/April cycle buddies thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260974.0


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy Monday ladies!

Faithope - love the PMA and hope that this month is successful or at the very least quick so you can get going with your tx.  I noticed in my multivits there is B6 and my spotting also seems to have disappeared.

Birba - how are you?  Have you done another hpt now you have missed your AF? Hope all is well.

Vaudelin- glad you are back and will   that you get your peak soon so you can enjoy DH.

Sweetcheeks - how are you?  Sorry have lost track of where you are in the month but hope you are well.

Catkin - how are you?  Is this March/April cycle thread for ttc naturally or with clomid, tx etc

LisaD- welcome, sorry you have been through so much but hope that your AF will disappears and you can get going again.

Rungirl - hope you are now recovered from your busy, but enjoyable weekend.

MissE - how are you huni?  Did AF show up so you could get going?

A big hello to Liggsy, Scouse, Tama, Tracey, Muffin, Mrsnormie and everyone else


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Hoping!

The cycle buddies link I posted is for those TTC naturally, including those on Clomid.  Lovely bunch of ladies x


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girlies quick update!!!!!

My appointment went well- started me on 50mg of clomid and 500mg of metformin (even though i already told her it makes me mega ill!!) I got pills to induce my period so in in about 2 weeks time i will be TTC again properly!! Yay!!

I got bad news though- my L ovary had a cyst on it when i had my last scan- and i been in a lot of pain last few days- looks like it ruptured, but my R one, on my last scan was clear of cysts- is now full of them!!!! Wonderful   She said only my R ovary is Polycystic but i never ovulate from my L one (as i get Ov pain), which i find bizarre!!

If this fails, we will be doing an IUI, she also thinks my miscarriages may be to do with egg quality or implantation issues. So we will wait and see. Gotta have a HSG as well! But she just gave me the paper work and said book it in when i want to- properly round 4 or 5 of clomid i imagine.

Right i best dash!! I got early work tomorrow!!

Bye guys!!!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey hoping I'm doing ok thanks. What about you? I'm on 10 dpo so keeping fingers crossed. Why don,t you come and join our cbfm cycle buddies thread? x x x

LisaD & Vaudelin come and join our thread to   x x


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Cakin and Sweetcheeks - I would love to join you on the other thread  x


----------



## LisaD* (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome ladies

Vaudelin - yep that's my diary....it probably hasn't made sense lately! It's been really helpful though....I forget other people read it   . What CD are you? I can't wait to start POAS! 

Faithope - good to hear from you! Thanks again for the messages you sent after my MC it really helped and was lovely to hear from someone that understood how I felt, thank you   . How are things with you hun?

Catkin - thank you the invite I'll take a look! Where are you in your cycle? Sending you lots of    

sweetcheeks - good luck for this cycle! How's the 2ww going?    

Hi to everyone else, sending you all lots of PMA       xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey *LisaD* I'm good thank you  I have been very brave today and got my scan photo out of the suitcase that was in the shed (thats how I dealt with all my baby things-they got put out of the way) along with my blue maternity folder. I didn't shed a tear, I felt strong and said to myself that I will be able to have this blue folder again for my 4th baby and it will be born to term. I read through my notes and the EPU lady had put about how big the baby was and how it had a normal beating heart. It bought me comfort not sadness and I have decided to put this in a memory box. Its exciting POAS isn't it  I was the same when I used CBFM 

*MrsNormie* Bet its good to know that you are doing something active to help you get to your dream 

*catkin* Thanks for the invite to the other thread-I am no longer trying naturally after this AF as its TX time for me so I don't belong there, as I won't belong here much longer 

Hi to everyone not mentioned,


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

*LisaD * - yay, you've joined our cycle buddies thread! I'm on CD8 today - CBFM says 'Low' today. I think I usually ovulate around day 19-23 so got a few day to go yet I think!xxx

*Faithope * - you sound like you're in a really good, healthy state of mind at the moment   . I really hope the treatment works for you and you get your BFP. I wish you all the very best with the treatment, please don't think you have to leave though, it would be nice to hear how you're doing xxx

*Hoping123 * - hi hun, how's thing with you? xxx

*MrsNormie * - glad you got the Clomid you wanted! How are you finding the Metformin? I can tolerate up to 1000g pretty well but any more can upset my tum! Hope AF shows up soon so you can crack on TTC. You could try Royal Jelly if you think egg quality might be an issue - it's recommended in Angelbumps' fertility protocol which seems to the authority on vitamins & supplements! Xxx

*Rungirl * - did you decide to start taking B6? xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*catkin* I am in a good place at the mo    I hope it lasts!! Thank you for your well wishes, it means alot  Of course I will update, I have 3 ish weeks til I start TX so will hang around until then, then pop on to let you all know the outcome (BFP        please) Good luck with the CBFM, I miss mine 

 To everyone


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Faithope - you sound really good, and grounded, it was a hard thing for you to do to look at the scan pictures and your blue folder, it shows you have moved on, but not forgotten.     Yes, please stay with us for the next three weeks.  You never know you might get that bfp before your tx starts.

Hello to everyone else, loving this amazing weather!


----------



## LisaD* (Jul 24, 2009)

Faithope -   I know how hard that must have been for you to do, I think it was a very important step for you, I hope you will stick around! And I'll make sure I follow your diary. I wish you all the luck in the world for your treatment       and as rungirl said you may have some news before that! I hope so xxx

Rungril - it's gorgeous isn't it!   I can't wait for the weekend it's meant to be amazing! 

Catkin - I used to ovulate between CD 15 & 19 but not sure if that will change now, it'll be good to have someone to go crazy with during the 2WW   (I'm not usually that bad promise!) 

Hope everyone else is ok and this weather is giving you all lots of PMA      xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*LisaD and rungirl* Thats very kind of you both, I will stick around then  I didn't think I had taken a step forward but it appears I have 

I definately think this  helps the PMA Its working for me!!


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello,

Not sure whether to post on this thread or join the new one but will give it a go here first.

Went to drs on Tuesday to get my blood results.  A mixture of good and not so good results.

Progesterone levels were 46.3 which shows I ov'd, oestradiol level is 494 pmol/L which is apparently good and no sign of prolactin.  But LH level is only 6.9 and FSH level is 3.1 which nurse said is not so good seeing I am 31yrs old.

She mentioned clomid probably being better for me than IVF but to wait and see cons.  Got home yesterday to find out have got my referral appt so am back to cons on 13th June which I am very happy about as just over seven weeks so hopefully will be here before I know it.

Sorry for the me post but if anyone can offer any guidance that would be fantastic.

Happy Easter to you all! x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*hoping*  I don't have any advice to give you, its great to have progesterone of that level  As for the FSH and LH, I don't know, all I know is they have to be nearly equal numbers, thats all I know, sorry


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

just a quick update as I'm off sick!!

Well like i said- metformin does NOT agree with me- and the consultant was like..... oh ok- i'll never make you take that again, well done for trying.....

well done for trying?? MY GOD (TMI alert)- I was projectile vommiting at 3.30 in the morning at work!! I had a really bad stomach- and i mean every ten minutes- and more than 24 hours later- i've still not recovered!!!!!#

bloody metformin...........sorry  lol I just hate it!! xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

MrsNormie - poor you, sounds awful, how much metformin were you taking??  I'm been advised before i start my tx again, to start metformin for 3 months, eekk!!  Kind of puts me off.
REally hope you feel better soon -


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

rungirl- i was only on one 500mg a day- but i used to take it a while back and at first i was fine- they made me take 4 800g's for a while and thats when i become ill- and ever since my body won't tolerate it, i think its just a personal thing. For a girl i know- she lost 3 stone in weight and she was fine with metformi so don't panic!! 

I just had a really strange phone call from H, he is getting like anxiety attacks over us having TX, he was bad with the IVF, so thats why i partly called it off. He wanted to try clomid- so i went down that route and 4 days into me just inducing a period- the anxiety attacks are back and he said he feels like his heart is gonna jump out of his chest.

Tbh, my PCOS has always been an issue since we found out about it- and 2 years on, it looks like its too much for him. I've given him so many chances to pull out of TX or even having a child, and he has always been determined he wanted to do it with me, but it just keeps recurring- I think this will be the end of our marriage  Deep down, he doesn't want children- he knows it and i know it, and i can't live like this much longer. I need to be with somebody who wants a baby as much as i do, and is willing to go through TX with me, not someone who messes my head up and is making me feel bad for wanting a child.

Girls i don't know what to do- what would you all do??

xxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*MrsNormie* Huge  for starters...I can't imagine what your going through right now, have you thought about posting this on the relationships thread as I am sure there must be plenty of ladies who have been in your shoes? Without sounding harsh here-you say you know deep down DH doesn't want a child, what will happen when you do have a baby?? Is he going to stick with you or bail?? Can you give up your marriage to go it alone? Theres so many questions that need answering I think before you move any further forward  This is just my personal opinion and I hope it hasn't offended you, its not meant to


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mrsnormie - I am sorry you are feeling like this but I think you need to talk to DH and get to the bottom of it all.  I have never suffered from anxiety attacks but can assume it is not nice for DH and he probably can't control it but you need to talk.   

Faithope - thank you for replying.  The progesterone levels are good and I guess I will just have to wait until 13th June to speak to cons about FSH and LH levels.  Nurse did mention clomid so have posted on a clomid thread to hopefully get some advice.  I am happy that we have got our appt so quickly as you do hear of people that have to wait for months so at least we have got a date to focus on.

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunshine. x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow thats magical, how did you do that? Happy Easter to you to xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Click on it and it will take you to the magical world....   I just discovered it and it will be my new toy till I get bored


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

hi girlies

thanks so much faithope   i am gonna post it on there- thats a good idea

AFM- my marriage is on the brink right now- DH decided he needs counselling to decide what to do and if he still feels the same, we are gonna separate  I just wish he didn;t say he wanted kids from like day one, then 3 n a half years later decide he doesn';t want to have a baby with me


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry for not being around much this month but i had to go for a coloscopy (Dr thought she saw erosion on my cervix during a smear) it just turned out to be nabothian cysts but they took biopsys of my lining which left me with a lot of bleeding right before ovulation so i thought it was best to sit this month out. 

Faithope don't you dare think you need to leave this thread i look forward to your messages, i am ttc naturally but somewhere in the next year I'm hoping to go back for a FET 1 month but i hope that doesn't mean i have to leave this thread   .

MrsNormie babes i am so sorry for the situation you are in especially after all the hard work you put it to get ready for tx   .  None of us know your o/h like you do but i think the question i would be asking is what is causing his anxiety?, if he really just doesn't like the idea of tx then thats something that can be worked on as my o/h wasn't sure about IVF when we started as at the time the news was full of scare stories about people ending up with the wrong embryo's etc but after i sat and explained the procedure properly he was fine but as Faithope says if he is getting stressed about the though of having a child then that is different as that is something that would only get worse as ttc is stressful on a couple but the first 6 month of raising a a baby can be even worse 

Have you ever considered the thought that maybe he liked the idea that you couldn't get pregnant naturally as it saved him having to say no to you, and him saying he was against tx was just his way of making sure it never happened,  but now that you are on clomid he knows there is a strong possibly again that you will get pregnant so rather than just telling you the truth he is using the stress card again thinking it would maybe put you off.  I think my first step would be to get to the bottom of his problem as there is no point you going through years of counselling and waiting on him if the truth is that he doesn't really want kids as then it would be your choice whether to stay or leave.  Could you live happily with no kids, if you can then that's great but think carefully because if you really want kids but stay with him anyway you could really grow to resent him and end up splitting up anyway after it's too late. 

Im sorry if i sound a bit harsh but i hate reading about men who are all happy to go along with tx when they think there might be a male issue but as soon as they find out there isn't then they start complaining about tx or even worse leave knowing they can have children naturally with someone else  .  Even if i found out tomorrow our problems where 100% a male issue i would never even consider leaving my o/h but i think thats where men & women differ as i have heard of numerous men who have left as soon as having children became an issue.

Tracyx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks so much guys for your advice!!

Tracy- you have hit the nail on the end- i said to him as soon as she said i was infertile (thats how they told us i had PCOS) I think he thought it would never happen and he would go along with it, so it looked like he tried.

The strange thing is, he wants me to take the clomid this month and not tell him when i'm taking them, when i'm oving or testing, as he thinks maybe it will take the pressure off and bring back some of the 'magic' and having a baby.

Where i am right now, I just want to get pregnant and i just want to give this clomid the best go possible! And if we split because of the baby. I would be upset, but i'd be mega happy i got a baby out of our marriage, as we do love each other alot and this is our only issue- otherwise we never fight or anything.

I think he is scared of the unknown and he is so worried incase i get things like post natal depression and allsorts!! But he seems to forget (and i dn't wanna sound harsh) but my mum has promised if i had a c section or if i get depressed that she will step in and help, as she knows he is a bit uncomfortable around new borns (again think hes scared of the unknown around babies). 

Our family are around us 100% and if they knew what he was doing, they would be so angry at him, as they are so glad he found me and married me, as they thought they would never egt close to having a daughter in law, let a lone a much wanted grand child.

I said last night i was gonna move out for a week or so, and he broke down crying and we had a chat and i said he needed to make more of an effort to help me forget about trying and we need to do things like date nights and we need to spend some quality time together to remember why we married, and he seemed to want to try. So watch this space. My clomid starts tomorrow, I'm not sure if i will take it though.

I got a lot to think about

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tracey*  ah thanks hun, you have made me feel really good after your comment  I read your diary-I tried the Live colour in red-it was awesome and had the effect I wanted, go for it hun  by the way, you look totally different to what I had pictured you to look like  you were blonde in my head 

*MrsNormie* When DH was my DP many years ago, I told him I wanted babies and he was dead against the idea. He told me he never wanted babies and that he couldn't see his future with his own children as I had my DS and he was happy to stick with that. He was in his 20's at that point. Fast forward to when he turned 30-it was like a switch had been turned pressed. He said he knew he wanted children all along but he was TERRIFIED. He kept saying 'how do you know if you'll be good enough to look after a child' I said it comes naturally for most of us, there are afew people who have kids and can't handle it but thats like 5% of those people. He now says he will do ANYTHING to be able to father a child and can't wait to have his own baby, hes still scared but the fact that we have tried so hard and nothing has happened, it makes him desire it more.
I think by telling you this, your DH is young, he may be so terrified that his only way of coping is to run away from it. Could you take some time out from TTC? Maybe it will give him time to see that it is maybe what he wants and then try when hes ready?
I hope this has made sense? I agree with what Tracey said too xxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

HI Ladies

Sorry I’ve not posted lately; have been away for a few days over Easter.  How is everyone?

MrsNormie – I’m so sorry for what you’re going through.  Hope you’ve got some good advice from the ladies on the relationship thread and that DH comes round to wanting a baby again.  As Faithope says, he is still young – there’s some truth in the saying that girls mature quicker than boys.  While we ladies may feel ready for a baby from a very young age, it might take men a bit longer to come round to the idea.  Whatever you both decide, I hope it works out for you xxx  

Faithope, Tracy, Sweetcheeks, Hoping, Rungirl, LisaD & Vaudelin, plus any other ladies I’ve missed – Hi, hope you’re all well!  

So who is actually in 2WW at the moment?


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry Mrs Normie I can't offer any more advice than that what the girls have already said.  Hope you get a chance to sit down with your DH soon and have a proper chat and sort things out.

I'm currently on the dreaded 2ww!  It has been a long time (10 months) since I have been on one and I forgot how horrid they are...

Hope you all had a lovely Easter.

xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello Lovely Ladies!!!

Still nice weather, back to work today after a week off and feeeling nice and chilled out!!!  
MrsNormie - sending you big hugs, and glad you took the clomid and maybe just wait and see what happens this month??

afm - its bms & ov'ed time and have managed toget quite a bit af action in??!!!  So, hopefully....??

Also does anyone else take metformin?  just wondered as my fert specialist has recommended it to improve my egg quality.

Xxxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Rungirl,

I take 1000 - 1500mg Metformin each day, thats 2-3 500mg tablets depending on what I've eaten.  I find I can tolerate 1000mg OK but can be running to the loo if I take 1500mg, particularly if I haven't eaten very much, or have eaten very fatty foods.  I keep meaning to try taking 1500mg more often, in the hope of losing weight, but I don't want to be running to the loo at work or in company! I believe other people tolerate it better than me though.  What dose was your doctor suggesting?


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello.

Catkin - hope you enjoyed your time away.  Are you in 2ww? I am not, AF finished over the weekend so will be back to S again and hope to ov around next Mon or Tues but I am never really sure and not bothering much right now as have got hospital appointment on 13th June so don't think much is going to happen before then given what the nurse said last week.  That sounds really down but I am not, enjoyed weekend with DH with some drinks and just looking forward to hopefully getting some answers.

Vaudelin - hope 2ww goes by ok for you and that you don't end up too  

Rungirl - hope you are ok and that the BMS does the job.  I don't take anything right now but have been reading about clomid, as think I will ask cons about this, and metformin seems to be mentioned quite a bit so might be worth joining the clomid thread for more info

Faithope - hope you are well.  Not long till tx now and like someone else has said I hope you don't leave us.

MissE - how are you huni?  Long time, no hear but hopefully you are good and FET is underway.

Salblade - hope your tx is also going well

Mrsnormie - hope that you and DH are sorting things out and that you are feeling happier

Sweetcheeks, Tama, liggsy, Scouse, Tracey, Muffin and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok and enjoying this three day week

AFM - AF has just left the building so no action as of yet but will be soon (I hope!) and then got letter today from hospital confirming appt on 13th June so looking forward to that and pushing for some answers and action.  Does anyone know if you can be prescribed clomid and be put on IVF waiting list at the same time? x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* Ah thanks hun-I am staying around, I've got to annoy someone so it may aswell be you girlies  I am due to ovulate on mon or tues too   I asked for clomid when we went to see the IVF consultant and we said we couldn't afford IVF till the summer so could I have clomid until then, she said yes but because DH sperm are lazy, she said it wouldn't help as I would get thicker CM and DHs sperm would struggle....If ( its not needed) IVF doesn't work, I may ask if I can try clomid until we can go for IVF again..... but I won't cos IVF is going to work first time                  

Hi to *catkin, rungirl and vaudelin*


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - I am sure you won't need to go back as like you say your IVF will work.  I have heard though that men can take clomid as well as us girlies to help their swimmers so might ask that when we go in 6 weeks and 6 days - not that I am counting!  Glad you are going to stick around and tell us what is going on and share your BFP with us.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

keep that  up with me *hoping* its getting me hyped up ready to start TX    thats a good question to ask hoping and I am going to steal it  I will ask this when I ring in to start my TX off 

          to all you TTC nat ladies


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - you steal away but just promise me that you will tell me the answer you get!  I am still trying to find out if my FSH and Lh levels are bad given that they were taken on day 21 and am still not sure as different people say different things so will be interesting to hear if men taking clomid will be the same, blinking confusing this stuff is.  Anyway DH just arrived home so logging off so enjoy your evening and "speak" soon.


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hoping - sounds like you're in a good place right now.  Hope the wait til the appt goes quickly for you, and if a BFP comes by in the meantime even better.  keep up the      xxx

Faithope - if you do take Clomid, you could try taking an expectorant cough syrup - sounds weird but apparently because it loosens mucous on the chest, it has the knock on effect of loosening mucous else where, if you know what I mean!!  There's more details in Angelbumps' fertility protocol if you're interested, or simply google it.

I'd be interested to hear the answer to the question of whether men can take Clomid too - I've never heard that before but would like to know if it's true!

AFM, I'm not in 2WW yet, still waiting to ovulate, today is CD15, but joined this thread last month and am interested to hear how everyone else is dong xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi lovely ladies, just popping on to say hi and let you all know i am thinking of you all. I do try to read every day to see where you all are.

Hoping how are you doing huni? I'm good huni, thanks for asking. Havent had too much time this past week or so cos my wee brother was taken into hospital with severe headaches. They did loads of tests and said he has viral meningitis. They also said there is a blockage and the cerebral fluid isnt getting round the brain so they are talking about having to do neurosurgery. we have been running backwards and forwards to see him.

Anyway i am thinking of you all and remembering you all in my prayers. Sending loads of   . Hoping we all get our bfps very soon.

Emma xx


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

MissE - I am so sorry to hear about your brother and will also pray that he is ok and that the surgery goes well for him.  Last thing you need at the moment with the tx but I guess it keeps your mind off things although obviously there are nicer ways to keep busy.    I am ok thanks, had blood results last week and nurse said they are not good but will see cons on 13th June to push for something to be done now as fed up of just being told to "wait and see".  Am ok though.

Catkin - hope that you ov soon and can get back into the 2ww.  It was my nurse that mentioned men taking clomid so will ask when we see cons in June and will let you know the answer I get.  

Hello to everybody else. xx


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi gorgeous ladies, it's been a while but I'm back. 
As you can see from my signature, my lovely BFP I got and happily announced to you ladies not that long ago sadly ended in a miscarriage. Totally heartbroken but I've taken some time out from a lot (including avoiding online stuff), and now I'm back and hoping for happier results next time. 

I've had a good read up on all of your posts here, and although we've got a few newbies, I can't decide if I'm happy or sad to see the rest of you still on here - I'm happy to see you all, but sad to read what some of you are going through. Massive hugs to you all. 

So since the mc I don't really know what's going on with my (usually bonkers) cycles, I haven't had a period yet, but I'm convinced I ovulated last weekend (around the 17th) due to a million signals (some of which I've never experienced before), and I'm now starting to think af might be on her way, but holding out hope I could be pregnant. I'm feeling mildly nauseated, boobs are a tiny bit tender to the touch (am I prodding them too much?!!), my appetite is a bit odd, I'm bloated and I got acne again yesterday. And I even think (TMI warning!) I had a bit of ewcm this morning which has confused me immensely!!!
So far I'm not entirely sure how I feel about either eventuality. Period = sad not pg, but glad body is returning to "normal". Pregnant = overjoyed but overcome with fear that we could lose this little one. I seem to change my mind over which camp I'd rather be in from second to second!!!

Anyway, huge hugs to all of you courageous ladies, and this time I'll stick around regardless of result. Hope you're all having an easy week. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LisaD* (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi everyone hope you had a lovely weekend   

I'm supposed to be working but thought I'd pop on to say a quick hello   

I'm CD11 today, before my MC I used to ovulate between day 15 and 19 (I think!) not sure if that will change....hoping my CBFM will help! We're going to DTD every other day though so I hope that will give us the best chance      

Luckysocks -   I had a MC in early March (I was 10 /12 weeks) so I know the heartache you are feeling   and even though I'm glad we're "trying" again I do feel a little apprehensive about it all...trying to be positive though       good luck for this cycle I hope you get your sticky BFP soon.

 to you all xxxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girlies

sorry for not being around- its been hard with DH and all that. Clomid is ok- although having side effects of course!!! lol I'm taking evening primrose oil and my folic acid- hopefully gonna be ovulate in 9 days, I decided not to tell DH about the clomid, as we are still not good, but its not me its him. I dunno what is wrong with him, but i'm making all this effort and trying to tell him i love him every hour and be affectionate and I'm getting a cold reception and earlier on he said he doesn't see the point of being together!!!! I think hes depressed or something, cos he text me when he got to work apoligising and said he didn't know what was wrong with him, and he knew we would settle down again soon.

Oh well, i'm gonna just try and carry on being strong for him and my (hopefully) future baby and myself!!!

hope you're all ok

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Lucysocks* I am so sorry to see you here  March seems to be a cruel month for you, me and LisaD  I hope that your stay is short 

*MrsNormie*   

*LisaD* Hi 

*MissE*  For you xx

Hi to *hoping and catkin* 

AFM Its CD12, not a lot happening...5 days and counting..............................................


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lucysocks - I am sorry you are back with us and I would like to re-iterate what Faithope said, hope the stay is short for your sake but you are more than welcome for as long as you need it.

Faithope - I am on cd10 now so will be ov'ing around the same time as you, only problem I have is that DH is away from tmrw morning to Sunday lunchtime so will fit it in as we can.  I guess you never know.  Have you started getting any twinges yet?

Mrsnormie - hope the clomid does the trick for you so you and DH get on better.

LisaD - hope you do ov soon but DTD every other day is what is best anyway, my cons says to do that and not use any type of ov sticks as every other day will mean you will always have swimmers around just in case.

MissE - hope your brother is ok and on the road to recovery.  

Hope everyone else is well and off for the next four days. xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* No twinges or EWCM yet CD14.......

xxxx


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

LisaD - it's scary, isn't it?! I really can't tell how I'll react when af actually arrives or we get our lovely BFP, I seem to change my mind all the time about what's "best". 

MrsNormie - I'm so sorry to hear all you've been through, I do hope everything with hubby gets easier soon. 

Faithope - awww, honey, I had a read over your ttc diary and think you're such a wonderful lady, let's hope May is kinder to all of us - still wondering if my current spotting is a sign of af or implantation!!!

Hoping123 - thank you, sweetie. And how are things with you today?

A massive hello to everyone else, I'm nearing the end of (what I think is) my first 2ww since the mc, have had spotting for 2 days, not heavy, but have no idea of whether it's af starting slowly or pregnancy-related, just hoping we get some conclusive answer either way this weekend, not really "feeling" pregnant (with my limited experience!), but we'll see. At this point I just want to know if I'm having wine or lemonade with tomorrow's dinner!!!

x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Lucysocks* Ah thats so kind  are you sure you didn't mean 'crazy lady '  I  that you are experiancing implantaion spotting-I've never had this, hope its your time hun


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - how are you? Not much happening with me, DH is back in a couple of hours so will DTD for next week or so to see what happens.  I guess you never know.

Lucysocks - I hope that your body decides to let you know so you can decide on a drink for dinner, hopefully lemonade.  After my m/c my AF did go a bit funny but hopefully yours won't.

Hello to MissE, Salblade, Muffin, Mrsnormie, Scouse, Tracy, Birba, Amy N, Tama, Liggsy, LisaD and anyone else I have forgotton.

AFM - as stated above, not much happening with me, no sign of ov'ing but should be in next few days and DH is home soon so will DTD and see what happens.  Enjoyed the wedding, amazing dress and service and enjoyed my Bucks Fizz with dinner last night, a bit naughty but can't put life on hold forever. x


----------



## LisaD* (Jul 24, 2009)

Just a quickie from me hope you're all enjoying this lovely weekend? 

I got my peak this morning     so happy to see that little egg and to be trying again!

Catch up with you all soon, lots of love & baby dust Lisa xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Sent you a PM Lisa   

*Hoping* I love weddings!! I have asked DH if we can renew our wedding vows soon  I've only been married 372 days    

No sign of oving for me either  I hope there will be signs by tomorrow or that throws my dates right out for IVF  No EWCM or pains..........................

xxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi girls

hope you're all ok!!

jst a quick one from me, i wanted to let you know last night my friend brought her 7 month daughter round, and my DH was so good with her, he was playing aeroplanes with her and smiling away, and now states he would like a daughter more than he thought he would.....and tomorrow/tuesday is the start of fertile time!!! Yes!!!!!!

So glad i took the clomid, i think he's just frightened of the unknown but will be a great daddy 

hope you're all well girlies, so i've not been around but i'm trying not to think too much about my TX

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

That's fantastic news MrsNormie - hopefully he's coming round to the idea xxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Ah that's lovely to hear Mrs Normie 

x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning Lovely Ladies!!!

I had my progesterone blood test today the day 21 test??!!  Have to wait about a week for the results, do you usually just get one result?  or is it a list of a few things, sorry i remember someone had it down last month, but can't remember who??  Sorry.
MrsNormie - all sounds good and postive, stay strong, hun Xxxxx

Love to everyone else Xxxx


----------



## MrsSecker (Mar 15, 2011)

hi rungirl

the progesterone test is one result and only tells you if you ovulated.  good luck with it. 

MrsS


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Faithope - still nothing?! Where is that naughty egg?!

Hoping123 - it was wine.  My only glass for the month, though, I'm strict with myself ttc. Bucks Fizz sounds good, though! Not very naughty, there's juice in it! Lol

LisaD - yay!!!!! Have fun! ;p 

MrsNormie - soooooo good to read up on happier times for you!

rungirl - hope you get some answers. 

Big hellos and hugs to catkin79, Vaudelin and everyone else!

So my spotting turned into a doozie of an af but it's settling a bit now. Spoke with Hubby about temping this month and woke up with a thermometer in my mouth - me: "Hmm?!" Hubby: "you said it's best to take your temperature before you woke up properly and got out of bed, so I thought it would be even better if it was just before you woke up". Isn't he sweet?! And slightly odd. 

I guess I'm in the 2ww for the 2ww now! Joining Curves tonight to shift some of the comfort-eating weight from the mc. Quite excited, really! Gives me something else to focus on when no actively ttc!!

Lucy. xxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah Lucysocks, that post made me laugh out loud! At least you're taking your temp orally, it could have been much worse.... 

I'm itching to get into the 2WW - hoping for ovulation any day now.  CD22 and counting...

Hugs to everyone   xxx


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

PS. Hi MrsSecker who posted while I was posting!

Catkin79 - think there might have been a broken jaw or something if he tried the thermometer anywhere else while I was asleep!!!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Lucysocks*     thats so sweet, my DH can't wait to stab me with IVF injections   Nope to the ov-where the hell is it?? 

*MrsNormie* thats good news hun  hope this is your time 

*catkin* 

*Rungirl* Hi  

Hi to all you other ladies too 

I am getting slightly impatient now, waiting for ov, how can me being so relaxed about this month, send my ov on its travels?? I was so prepared for it yesterday or today and NOTHING! No EWCM, no pains....  now I am stressing about it, god damn it, being a female is so stupid sometimes  

Anyway heres some                    for you all, I will take some of that too


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lucysocks - absolutely LOVE your post, sounds hilarious and would love to have seen it if it had gone anywhere else  

Faithope - sorry ov has gone awol, do you do ov sticks or just tell from your own body?  I can't remember but have a feeling that it is the second.  I would say you have missed it but i know you are on the ball so hope it turns up soon.  

Rungirl - I had my day 21's done a few weeks back and whilst progesterone is just one result (as someone says it tells you if you have ov'd this month, my nurse says if you get a result of over 30 then you have ov'd) I had other tests done at the same  time - rubella, FSH, LH, thyroid and general blood count.  I only asked for progesterone but dr said may as well do them all at the same time so yours might have been the same.  How many vials did they take?  Hope this next week goes by quick and you get good results.

Catkin79- hope you ov soon, are you doing sticks?  

Mrsnormie- glad things are improving with DH and that the next few days go well for you.  

A big hello to everyone else and hope you are all surviving being back at work. xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* I can tell from my own body-I gave up on fertility monitor last year  I am curious cos the month I got pregnant last year, I couldn't feel ov and I was mega horny (sorry if thats TMI) well I am mega horny and no ov pains?? Am I aiming for a big fall?................


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - I hope that you aren't aiming for a big fall and I would say try not to read too much into it but I know that is impossible so all I will say is enjoy yourselves (I am sure DH is loving the horniness) and let's hope the next 2weeks go by quickly for you.  I think I have ov'd so just hope that we DTD at the right time but will carry on for a little while longer just in case


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hoping* Ah thanks hun  keep  for fun aswell as BMS


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Still no ovulation CD 19


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - sorry no sign of ov but, like you said to me, keep having the S and not just BMS and hope that it will work out ok.  Hope you can keep the relaxed approach going, have you ever ov'd this late before?  I hope so as then it may still happen or even better is a repeat performance of last year.  xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey *Hoping*

Yeah I've been late ov before-day 21 and day 25 of my cycle, I have also missed a cycle in 2008, 54 days long  but the general time length is 31-35 day cycle. I haven't got any symptoms except lotiony CM but thats all..... How are you? xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello LAdies!!   


Faithope  - How strange?  Where is the 'O"??  maybe today?? xx


Catkin - i'm the same as you today 23, so it the last week before....


Lucysock - yes, that's very funny about about the temperature taking?!! he he Xx


Afm - one week down of the 2ww and now 6 days to go .....


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey *rungirl* 

I have no idea what is going on? I feel abit AF cramps in my tum but that might be in my head  I will do a HPT in 8 days if nothing in that time but yeah this is odd for me 

Good luck for the next week


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

hi girlies,

sorry i've not been around but my DH grandfather passed away yesterday- so our month is over really, which is fine because i know the hurt of losing a grandparent  

hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies,

After some debate it looks like I'm in 2WW again - today is 3DPO but started spotting day of ovulation and it hasn't let up since so not feeling very hopeful for this cycle.

*MrsNormie* - sorry for you loss hun. Hope you don't think I'm being disrespectful but my aunt used to swear that when a member of the family passed on, another member would join - almost as a present from the person who passed on xxx

*Faithope* - hope the fact that this cycle is odd, and reminiscent of the cycle when you fell pregnant before, is a good sign for you. Fingers crossed xxx

*Rungirl * - think we're on the same cycle day, but my chart has amended my ovulation date to CD22 so further behind you in the 2WW. Will you be able to wait til OTD? Xxx

*Lucysocks * - any more morning surprises from DH?  xxx

MrsS - are you managing to hold out til OTD? Hopefully the HSG flushed you out and you'll get what you want this month. I'm  for you xxx

Hoping - any sign of that egg yet? Xxx

 to Vaudelin, LisaD and anyone else still reading this thread

 to all. Hope one of us gets the BFP this month - don't think it will be me! xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Evening!!

MrsNormie - so sorry to hear about your dh grandfather, sending you both cyber hugs Xxx

Hoping - any sign yet??

Catkin - How come your chart has ameded you dates??  I'm day 24 today, not feeling hopefull this month, we didn't get as much bms as we'd planned - kind of loses the appeal when you have to do it!!! But you never know??  Must keep up the PMA xxxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rungirl - cos my temps are up and down like a yoyo!  First suggested ovulation date was indicated because temps had been higher for 3 days, after a dip, but conflicted with LOW on CBFM and I didn't have watery or EWCM.  Second suggested date shows a temp dip and then higher temps for 3 days, CBFM shows HIGH this time, and I'd noted watery CM.

So. latest indication is that I'm 3DPO x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry ive been awol for a while but i had to sit out of TTC this month due to my coloscopy but the witch got me on Tuesday so im back and ready for this month, im going all out this month so ive just spent a fortune buying new sticks for my CBFM, clearblue OPK's, and some Preseed so fingers crossed.  The good thing is that i am due to ovulate next weekend when o/h is off work so i just have to decide now whether to BD every day or every other day?   

Hoping & Faithope any sign of ov yet? 

MrsNormie i am so sorry to hear about your o/h's grandfather   

Catkin fingers crossed for this month, did you still catch ov even though your dates where changed? 

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tracy* No sign of OV  and look at my ticker-I've been waiting for this day to come and now its not 30 days, its back to months again  I would say every other day hun, not every day  Good Luck


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Im so sorry Faithope  , it's been a while since my IVF so im afraid ive lost touch, why do you have to wait so long?  I am a true believer in things happen for a reason, i know it doesn't feel like it at the time but im sure you will be pregnant before you know it.
Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I am normally due AF 17th of every month, well this month I haven't even ov yet so theres no way I will come on on the 17th, means IVF is later than I planned   so ticker is wrong now....


----------



## Hoping123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Faithope - I am sorry ov seems to have gone awol but will   that AF still turns up on time (or even better,BFP) so that your ivf isn't affected.  I know you are very on the ball but there is a chance that you ov'd and your body didn't give off the usual symptoms for you so keep that PMA alive.

Mrsnormie - sorry to hear about your DH's grandfather but hopefully you managed to get some BMS in at the right time.

Catkin - excellent news that you are now 3dpo so fingers crossed that the spotting is implantation bleeding.

Rungirl - hope the next week goes well for you, was it you that had your progesterone levels tested?  Have you had the results back yet?

Tracy - glad that your ov is at a time when oh is off and I would echo what Faithope said, every other day BMS is best for the swimmers

Hello to everyone else

AFM- AF is due in around 10/11 days time and the hormones have kicked in.  Have spent a great deal of today in tears over every little thing and for no real reason. We have had BMS every other day for the last week so hopefully will have caught the right time, not holiding out great hope and just counting down till 13th June when we go back to see cons.  Hope you all have a nice Sunday.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey *Tracy and Hoping* I've got EWCM         at long last!!!!! Hope Ov is not too far behind...............................

*Hoping*  this is THE month for you xxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Tracy * - sorry the witch got you! Sounds like you're ready for battle next month. I've used Preseed every time we baby danced this month (every other day) so we'll see if makes a difference. I think every other day is what most fertility specialists recommend - gives DH's swimmers a chance to regroup ;-)

*Faithope * - Yay, you got your EWCM! Go get that egg!

*Hoping * - big hugs hun . Some days are harder than others aren't they. If you baby danced every other day then there's a good chance you caught the egg   

AFM, had another temp dip this morning so chart has reset ovulation back to CD16, making me 10DPO. AF due on Wednesday, but have been spotting for 5 days already...although it's eased off today - have given up trying to determine what the hell is going on this month and will wait and see.

 to all xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Tracy - yes, all sounding very strange yesterday 3dpo and today 10dpo - sometimes are bodies do confuse us?!!!  My spotting has started this morning, so another month gone.  Day 26 for me, so getting better, last month was day 25!!!


Faithope - Yahey!!!! i bet you must be happy.


I had my progesterone and anemia test last tuesday so she said about a week for the results so might call tomorrow, i've been taking 12mg of B6 to see if it improves my spotting, not too much difference this month tho?  So, might up the does to 15mg.


Hop everyone is enjoying the week-end Xxxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Morning-I'm not sure I did ov   had no pain but had EWCM so I am going to go by that and am due AF 22nd of May, we'll see.... only 12 days to go!!  

Hope all you ladies trying naturally are ok? xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning Ladies!! sorry for the "me" post.

I got my progesterone results back at they were 69!  so, i did ov this month.  My aneamia also improved.  So, all good.

I remember we were talking about spotting before af, and taking B6, well this month i;'ve only had two tiny bits on day 26 then it stopped?! (sorry tmi) and i'm day 28 today, last month it started day 25 and af arrived 27.  so things are improving, and today nothing??!!  Still no sign of af


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rungirl* That level is really good-have you done a HPT?


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

No, too nervous??!!!  Can you tell from your progesterone whether you are pg?? Xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rungirl* Well i think the higher it is the better-but I don't know how high a level is equal to showing a BFP if that makes sense? Do a HPT hun  xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Faithope i know you say you normally get ov pain but i think i would go more on the ewcm, so im praying you are right and are now on the 2ww   

Rungirl any news yet? I am praying that it is a bfp for you although i have heard that B6 can really change your cycle especially your luteal phase. I remember reading a while back that when testing progesterone doctors are looking for a level above 30 to confirm ov but there isn't a level to confirm a BFP but im Keeping my fingers crossed for you   .

AFM i am now on cd9 and so far have had all LOW's on my monitor so just waiting for my PEAK. Normally my 1st peak is around cd11 but my pre af spotting was getting worse so i started my B6 last month so im not sure if that will change anything this month, i am taking a B50 complex in the morning then my pregnacare at night which contains 10mg so a total of 60mg of B6 a day as i read low amounts eg 25mg can lengthen you luteal phase but to reduce spotting you should start at a dose of 50mg so we'll see. My luteal phase is already 13 days so im not too worried about that but i normally ov early around cd11/12 which i read can mean imature eggs so im hoping the B6 might move back my ov to cd13/14 so i get beter quality eggs   , if i don't see any change in my cycle length or spotting this month then i will just stop taking them and have my progesterone/estrogen levels checked to get to the route of my spotting.

How is everyone else doing?
Tracyx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Well still no af, and started brown spotting, did hpt and negative!  Hey ho, just wit for the witch to arrive!
Thank you for the    for a bfp!  But sadly not this month.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*rungirl* Even though you didn't get a BFP, I would take great comfort from the fact that your progestrone level was above the norm  I had a level of 19 and the consultant said that this did indicate ovulation and that anything from level 16+ is what my clinic goes by. I am not comforted by my level so enjoy yours 

*Tracey* I hope you are right hun, I have no idea when AF is due-I just hope you can't get EWCM unless you are ovulating or I am being lead down a confusing path  Sounds like you have it all planned out 

I have just read something positive that I am holding on to ready for IVF-That if you have had a successful pregnancy before, your chances of a successful IVF are nearer 68% rather than under 40%, so thats great  But I am hoping that I will get a natural BFP at the 11th hour....


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quicky for Faithope, your progesterone level of 19 is totally fine I don't know where i got 30 from, must be lack of sleep  

"A progesterone test is done to confirm ovulation. When a follicle releases its egg, it becomes what is called a corpus luteum and produces progesterone. A level over 5 probably indicates some form of ovulation, but most doctors want to see a level over 10 on a natural cycle, and a level over 15 on a medicated cycle. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. Some say the test may be more accurate if done first thing in the morning after fasting"

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Tracy* Are you sure those aren't the amercian levels? I say that because thay seem low-I read that 30+ is the UK levels  but my consultant said they go by ESHRE,  XX


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Af arrived!  Back for personal later Xxxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn! Sorry to hear that Rungirl. 

xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Faithope said:


> *Tracy* Are you sure those aren't the amercian levels? I say that because thay seem low-I read that 30+ is the UK levels  but my consultant said they go by ESHRE,  XX


Faithope you are right my first post of 30+ was right my last post was american test ranges, silly me .

I am a little worried about my levels so have been reading up a bit and it seems the level needs to be 30+ to confirm ovulation but some doctors believe it needs to be 50+ to be able to sustain a pregnancy as they have found there is a higher rate of m/c when the levels come back at less than 50. It has made me really want to get my levels checked now to save me wasting my time ttc naturally if my levels are too low, as i know I ovulate every month but now I'm worried I may be in the 30-50 bracket that ovulates fine but doesnt produce enough progesterone to keep a/f away. I really really want to get my levels checked now but I am on 60mg of B6 just now to try and boost my progesterone so i would be worried about getting a false result.

I think I will stay on the B6 for the rest of this cycle but then stop if a/f shows up and have my levels checked next month just to be sure.

Tracyx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

rungirl said:


> Af arrived! Back for personal later Xxxx


I am so sorry rungirl I really thought this was your month!! 

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*rungirl* 

*Tracy* 

I am waiting impatiently for AF... CD 28 and I think I am due on next weekend xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

How is everyone doing today?

I got a HIGH this morning on my fertility monitor and have been getting tons of EWCM all day so I'm assuming I will be ovulating in the next day or so, then it's into the 2ww for us.

Tracyx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey *Tracy* Id like to say I'm ok but at the moment all I want is AF to come  CD29 and nothing, HPT was neg this morning. I bought B6 today as I had run out of my last lot-this lot is 60mg, last lot was 10mg, how much are you taking?? xxx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

Tracy- ooooo we can sort of be test buddies!! I;m 10 days away from testing 

Faithope i really hope AF comes quickly for you 

rungirl- so sorry bout af

its so quiet on here!! I'm a thread stalker lol

AFM- i'm 2DPO, well from what i can make out, well i think i ov'ed CD 19, got a pos OPK CD 18 morning, my CM has been strange last few days but i put that down to clomid, i had a really strange sensation CD 19, which felt like pressure all around my ovaries and womb, guessing that was OV, did an OPK and its still dark but no longer positive. So from what i can tell CD 19 is OV day, even though we haven't really tried due to my DH grandfather passing, we had S every 3 days for like past 12 days and we had S today an hour before the pressure started, so i dunno maybe it might work because i been more relaxed??

what do you guys reckon?
xxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Faithope I'm taking 60mg, a 50mg tablet plus there is 10mg in my pregnacare preconception. I had read that you really need to be taking 50-200mg to see a real difference so I didn't want to waste time starting any lower and it looks like it's done something as this is only my first month but it looks like ov has moved from day 11/12 to day 14 so if my luteal phase stays at 13 days then I'll have a perfect 28 day cycle this month , but my real test will be when a/f shows as I have really heavy bleeding for 8/10 days which I think is caused by too much oestrogen so I'm hoping to see a difference, although of course I would much rather a/f didn't show up at all  .

Mrsnormie I am so pleased you still managed to fit in some S as I know you thought you wouldn't due to the circumstances so that's really great and by the sounds of it you seem to have fit in a fair amount   so I will be praying this is your month.  It will be great to have a 2ww buddy as I normally drive myself crazy symptom spotting  .

It's strange but the last time we where ttc I really feel it stressed us out which is why we initially gave up after all our failed tx but this time I feel it is actually bringing us closer, maybe it's because o/h seems more interested this time. I'm telling him roughly when im due to ovulate but not the exact day as I think it makes him less stressed, don't get me wrong he's not daft so he knows when we are in the fertile zone when he suddenly starts getting lucky every 2nd night  .  

Tracyx


----------



## MrsNormie (Jul 30, 2010)

tracy- yeah, we had a lot of S before his grandfather died and a few days later he seemed to perk up a bit, and it just happened out of thin air so fingers crossed  

i am really relaxed about this 2ww- i suppose i got a few busy days coming up so i won't really notice it i suppose  we will all get pregnant girlies!!!! i got a good feeling!! xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263044.msg4441160#msg4441160

 to all

  

Em


----------

